# Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen MTB u. Rennrad?



## NaitsirhC (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Einleitung: je nachdem wie ich Lust und Laune hab nutze ich des öfteren das MTB um ein paar Kilometer auf der Straße abzuspulen. Da ich dafür einen alten Zweit-LRS mit Slicks nehme, ist das aufgrund des schnellen Radwechsels auch kein Problem.... auf lange Sicht könnte ich mich jedoch mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, mir ein Rennrad zuzulegen 

In dem Zusammenhang hab ich ich gefragt, ob ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nach dem Umstieg zu erwarten ist, wenn bsb. das Rennrad 3-4kg leichter ist.

Hat jemand da Erfahrungen? Z.b. eventuell auch Auswirkungen der flacheren Sitzposition.


danke schonmal, grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## tommix000 (9. Juli 2009)

kurz und knapp: mit dem renner bist du auf jeden fall schneller und es macht 10 x mehr spaß als auf dem mtb mit slicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (9. Juli 2009)

bei mir war es genauso. jahrelang mtb hardtail. dann rennrad zusätzlich.
aber deutlicher geschwindigkeitszuwachs ??? war etwas ernüchternd. hatte mir mehr versprochen. aber rr auf gutem belag macht schon spaß - 10x mehr- naja


----------



## Jagdfalke (9. Juli 2009)

Seit kurzem bin ich ja auch Rennradbesitzer, daher gebe ich hier auch meinen Senf dazu. 

Ein Rennrad ist schon deutlich schneller. Vor allem auf ebenem Asphalt rollt es sich wirklich sehr gut und dann macht es auch am meisten Spaß. Die Haltung ist anfangs etwas ungewohnt, aber nach der ersten längeren Tour hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Trotzdem kommt es mir beim Umstieg aufs MTB so vor, als würde ich mich auf einen bequemen Sessel setzen. 

Meiner Meinung nach, lohnt es sich schon, ein Rennrad als Rad zu Trainingszwecken oder für gelegentliche Straßentouren zu besitzen. Als dauerhaften Ersatz für das MTB könnte ich mich mit einem Rennrad allerdings nicht anfreunden.


----------



## karstb (9. Juli 2009)

Renrad lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wenn du schon mit dem MTB und Slicks Spaß hast, wirst du mit dem Rennrad erst recht viel Spaß haben wegen der besseren Sitzpositionen und der besseren Gangabstufung. Und einfach wegen des Feelings, erst recht imn Flachen...
Das Gewicht ist sekundär, ob die Karre nun 7.5 oder 9.5kg wiegt. Schwerer ist heutzutage eh kein Rennrad mehr.


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (28. Juli 2009)

ich denke der speedunterschied liegt ja größtenteil an reifendicke und profil (luftdruck!)
da du ja schon mit slicks fährst ist der unterschied nicht so wahnsinnig 
aber rennrad hat vll mehr gänge und wiegt weniger so kannst du mit weniger energie schneller fahren als mit dem mtb


----------



## Jagdfalke (28. Juli 2009)

Bist du überhaupt schon mal Rennrad gefahren oder hast du mal eins in natura betrachtet?? Die wenigstens Rennräder haben mehr Gänge als ein MTB. Mit der Aussage hast dich selbst disqualifiziert. Gefragt waren Erfahrungen und keine Vermutungen von der heimischen Couch.


----------



## mhetl (28. Juli 2009)

Moderne Rennräder haben eher weniger Gänge als MTB´s. Weiter ist, das die Abstufung der Kassetten besser an die Straße angepaßt. Größerer Raddurchmesser, als mit vergleichbarer 26" Slickbereifung und und und, machen schon einen Speedunterschied aus. 

Ob er jetzt aber wesentlich sein wird, kommt auf dem Fahrer wohl an. Ich kennen einen, der hängt durch aus, auf der Straße, mit Stollenbereifung auf seinen Hardtail, Rennis mal ab. Und einer mit Slicks tut das auch...

Aber Rennradfahren, ist einfach ne ganz andere Sache, die man einfach mal erleben oder besser erfahren muß.

Daher viel spaß mit nen Renni...

Gruß

Maik


----------



## bene94 (28. Juli 2009)

Ein sollte noch gesagt sein!
Ein klassisches Rennad hat als kleinste Übersetzung 39/25. Wenn du mit solch einer nicht klar kommen solltest, dann müsstest du dich nachher einer Campakt Kurbel oder sogar 3-Fach Kurbel umsehen.

Mit dem Rennrad bist du schon ein bisschen schneller, aber da du ja mit Slicks fährst, wird es kein so großer Unterschied. 
Bei Geschwindigkeiten von 40+ merke ich einen deutlichen Unterschied. Ist aber alles subjektiv.

Die Position empfinde ich auf dem Rennrad als sehr angenehm. Du hast viele verschiedene Griffpositionen, was sich auf längeren Strecken erfreulich bemerkbar macht.
Am Anfang wirst du vielleicht mit dem Nacken Probleme haben, wenn du Unterlenker fährst. Muss jedoch nicht sein und währe dann nur ne Sache der Gewohnheit.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich dir ein Rennrad empfehlen. Es macht auch Spass mal auf einem anderen Rad zu sitzen.

mfG


----------



## bofh (29. Juli 2009)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ein klassisches Rennad hat als kleinste Übersetzung 39/25.


Unsinn.

E.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Juli 2009)

Hi,
hatte in den letzten Tagen nicht viel Zeit, deswegen auch kaum reingeschaut.
Also auf einem Rennrad hab ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gesessen, die Anworten haben aber die Lust geweckt. Ich werd das im Hinterkopf behalten und bei Gelegenheit weiterverfolgen.

Danke

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (29. Juli 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Unsinn.
> 
> E.


 

Die meisten Rennräder haben eine "Heldenkurbel" und die hat nunmal 39 Zähne vorne. Hinten ist halt ein 25er Ritzel auch am meisten verbreitet.


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Juli 2009)

Völlig richtig! Mein Renner hat auch die Übersetzung. Beim Rennrad ist das nunmal die klassische Übersetzung... auch wenn die viele Hobbyfahrer nicht fahren.
Würde gerade Anfängern aber zu ner Kompaktkurbel raten (3-fach gehört nicht ans Rennrad ) gerade am Berg wirds mit ner Heldenkurbel und ner 25er Kassette echt hart. Daher mein Tip fürn Anfang:
- Kompaktkurbel
- Kassette 12-27

Das reicht idR am Anfang in der Ebene und am berg haste damit auch Spaß!


----------



## Jagdfalke (29. Juli 2009)

30 Gänge am Rennrad ftw!! 

Ich finds schon ganz praktisch und bin bergauf trotzdem langsam.


----------



## BackfireLX (29. Juli 2009)

tja, dann mach dir halt mal ne 2-fach ans Rad... Das gibt Kraft in den Beinen und du wirst bergauf schneller.
Es gibt genau 2 Gruppen die 3-fach fahren dürfen. Das sind Rentner und Frauen.

Beim Rest gibt es keine Diskussion!

btw: Bei 3-fach ist der Kettenschräglauf so extrem, dass ich nicht glaube, dass du alle 30 Gänge fahren kannst.


----------



## Stopelhopser (29. Juli 2009)

Ohne hier die zweifach-dreifach Glaubensfrage zu sehr anzuheizen, hat Dreifach schon eine gewisse Daseinsberechtigung fÃ¼r mit dem RR TRAINIERENDE  MTB'ler, was wohl den Haupteil der geneigten Leser hier betrifft.
Ich habe einem MTBâler mit Rennradwunsch kaltschnÃ¤uzig die dreifach Kombination empfohlen, weil:

-breiteres ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis (hier 30/27 als klein bis 52/13) rauben den meisten Anstiegen in seiner Umgebung den ersten Schrecken.
-geringere SprÃ¼nge zwischen den Ãbersetzungen. Unabdingbar fÃ¼r die Fahrten mit einer gleichmÃ¤Ãigen Trittfrequenz (die allseligmachenden 100 UPM) bei den langen Grundlageneinheiten im kupierten GelÃ¤nde.
-dadurch kann der Bereich einer bestimmten Herzfrequenz leichter eingehalten werden.
- mit fortschreitenden Trainingszustand kann auch ein 42er Blatt (war frÃ¼her mal Standard als kleines Blatt, als die Drehkurbler noch nicht so in Mode waren) montiert werden, womit man ziemlich viel auf diesem Kettenblatt fahren kann.

Es geht hier wohl um ein TrainingsgerÃ¤t, bei einem richtigen RR mit Wettkampfambitionen sieht es wieder anders aus.

Btw:
Ich fahre am Nur RR zur Zeit Kompaktkurbeln, aber empfinde die SprÃ¼nge zwischen bestimmten Stufen als zu groÃ. Aber dann wird halt mal âgedrÃ¼cktâ.
Am Trainingscrosser ist â oh Schreck- tatsÃ¤chlich ein Dreifachmonster montiert. Mit den SchmÃ¤hungen der Experten kann ich aber gut leben.


----------



## Jagdfalke (29. Juli 2009)

Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Ich finde das kleine Blatt sehr angenehm. Der geringere Widerstannd tut auch den Knien gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juli 2009)

Hatte auch mal überlegt, zum Ausdauertraining aufs Rennrad zu gehen und mir dazu eins übers Wochenende geholt. Das würde ich jedem empfehlen.

Ergebnis: habs nicht gekauft. Ist halt nur spürbar schneller, wenns glatt und eben ist, grade im Antritt durch das geringe Gewicht. Da macht es richtig Spaß. Am Berg ist man zwar mit dem RR objektiv schneller, aber durch die Rennrad-Übersetzung quält man sich schon sehr, und 3-fach am Renner geht nicht, finde ich. Muss man aber nehmen, wenn man GA fahren will und nicht nur in der Ebene fahren kann/will, weil man sonst in Tritt- und Herzfrequenz in den roten Bereich kommt. Das war nichts für mich.

Vor allem aber habe ich mich gefragt, wieso ich den Berg hochtreten soll, wenn ich dann bergab keinen "Lohn" in Form eines schönen Singletrail haben kann. Klar macht Highspeedrunterdüsen mit dem Renner auch Spaß, aber 10x weniger als Singletrailen.

RR macht also aus meiner Sicht nur Sinn, wenn man öfter mal 3+ Std. am Stück Straße in der Ebene für die GA fährt, wofür aber ein Hardtail mit Slicks auch nicht so viel schlechter ist. Nur ist da das Rennrad passender und auch schöner als ein missbrauchtes MTB.

Edit: was ich für Ebene gesagt habe, gilt natürlich auch fürs "kupierte" Gelände (lustiger RR-Fahrer-Jargon), also hügelige Landschaft mit leichtem Auf und Ab.


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (29. Juli 2009)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Bist du überhaupt schon mal Rennrad gefahren oder hast du mal eins in natura betrachtet?? Die wenigstens Rennräder haben mehr Gänge als ein MTB. Mit der Aussage hast dich selbst disqualifiziert. Gefragt waren Erfahrungen und keine Vermutungen von der heimischen Couch.



vielen dank für deine kritik aber es gibt durchaus mtbs mit weniger gängen 

ja da hast du recht ich hab kein Rennrad und bin noch nie eins gefahren...
doch es würde mich nicht daran hindern auf eins zu steigen und dir zeigen wos langgeht 
ich bin mit meinem mtb schneller als alle rennradfahrer die mir bis jetzt begegnet sind^^
wichtig ist wer als erstes ins ziel kommt 
und vll werd ich in den technischen sachen ja auch noch besser


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein recht vernünftiges Bike gekauft. Mir macht es allerdings keinen Spaß, deshalb verkaufe ich es in Kürze auch wieder.

Man muss halt ständig auf die Straße aufpassen und kann nicht mal eben irgendwo runterhüpfen. Gut man kann schon aber auf Dauer will ich dem Renner das nicht zumuten...
Ist also alles ansichtssache und man sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal ein paar Tage probefahren.

Was mich am meisten stört ist der irre kleine Grenzbereich der Reifen.


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (29. Juli 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein recht vernünftiges Bike gekauft. Mir macht es allerdings keinen Spaß, deshalb verkaufe ich es in Kürze auch wieder.
> 
> Man muss halt ständig auf die Straße aufpassen und kann nicht mal eben irgendwo runterhüpfen. Gut man kann schon aber auf Dauer will ich dem Renner das nicht zumuten...
> Ist also alles ansichtssache und man sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal ein paar Tage probefahren.
> ...





HI ich stimm dir da voll zu!

mit dem mtb kann man fahren wie die sau*G*
mit dem rennrad in der stadt ist das da nicht so angenehm....
ich könnte mich auch nicht an den lenker vom rennrad anfreunden wo man weit unten zupacken muss 
mit dem rennrad kann mann auch nicht so aggressiv fahren wie mit dem mtb wegen den dünnen reifen da liegt man schnell mal auf dem gesicht^^


----------



## bofh (29. Juli 2009)

DynamicsVolcano schrieb:


> ja da hast du recht ich hab kein Rennrad und bin noch nie eins gefahren...





DynamicsVolcano schrieb:


> mit dem rennrad in der stadt ist das da nicht so angenehm....
> ich könnte mich auch nicht an den lenker vom rennrad anfreunden wo man weit unten zupacken muss
> mit dem rennrad kann mann auch nicht so aggressiv fahren wie mit dem mtb wegen den dünnen reifen da liegt man schnell mal auf dem gesicht^^


Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses.

E.


----------



## Jagdfalke (29. Juli 2009)

Wird Zeit, dass die Sommerferien um sind.


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. Juli 2009)

wieso, die haben doch noch gar nicht angefangen


----------



## Boba-Fett-007 (29. Juli 2009)

Zum Geschwindigkeitsunterschied kann ich euch nur mal empfehlen mit dem Kreuzotter-Rechner mal rumzuspielen bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten/Wattzahlen etc...
Da wird dann wirklich deutlich um wie viel leichter nen RR läuft vorallem bei 30km/h plus... auch der Unterschied der Sitzhaltung ist da schon immens... obwohl ich davon ausgehe ,dass nen Mtb-Umsteiger nicht gleich auch mit ner Triathlon/Zeitfahr-Haltung anfangen wird ,der wird wahrscheinlich mit der normalen Sitzüberhöhung des RR erstmal nen paar 100km zu kämpfen haben..

http://www.rennradtraining.de/kreuzotter/


----------



## tetedelacourse (29. Juli 2009)

Zu deiner Ausgangsfrage: Fahre seit Jahren hauptsächlich Rennrad und selbst wenn ich es locker angehen lasse einen 25er Schnitt. Auf dem MTB fahre ich mit Nobby Nics auf Aspahlt mit einem lockeren Tritt einen 18er Schnitt (habs mal auf einer 50km Aspahlt-Runde ausprobiert). Mit Slicks wird der Unterschied natürlich noch geringer sein. Der größte Unterschied für mich liegt aber in der vergleichweise explosiven Beschleunigung des Rennrades und wenn man mal so richtig Tempo bolzen will. 

Das geringere Gewicht des Rennrades dürfte dabei aber eine geringere Rolle spiele. Hauptunterschied dürfte die aerodynamische Sitzposition ausmachen, dann kommt der geringere Rollwiderstand der Reifen.

Neben der Geschwindigkeit ist beim RR-Fahren ein großes Plus, dass man recht große Runden fahren kann. Hauptnachteil: du brauchst Straßen und die sind in Deutschland fast immer viel befahren.


----------



## medium361 (29. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke das ein Rennrad , wie der Name schon sagt , in der Regel schneller ist als ein MTB.
Auf Einem"Montain" sollte natürlich ein MTB die bessere Wahl sein.
Ich persönlich sammle beide arten von Bikes und nutze sie ihrer Bestimmung entsprächend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, das mit den großen Distanzen ist höchstens ein Vorteil, wenn einem die Entfernung als solche was bringt, wie z.B. die Oma besuchen. Ansonsten heißt das, dass man nur 2 oder 3 gute Hausstrecken zur Verfügung hat, wenn überhaupt. Mit dem MTB habe ich zig Strecken für jede Länge vor der Haustür, alle ohne jeden motor. Verkehr. OK, ist nicht überall so, aber Gegenden mit vielen guten, langen, verkehrsarmen Rennradstrecken sind auch rar. Zumal die oft auch bei Motorradfahrern und Roadsterrasern beliebt sind, und die Treffen mit denen sind gar nicht net.

Man kann sich aber auch eine kürzere gute Strecke suchen und die ein paar Runden fahren, macht auch Spaß, Rundenzeiten vergleichen etc. Habe ich vor Jahren so gemacht, als ich noch Rennrad fuhr und MTBler für mich noch schräge Spinner waren. Speedrunden bolzen mit dem Rennrad ist schon schön, würd ich aber heute nur noch machen, wenn ich nicht vor der Tür biken könnte


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. Juli 2009)

Man kann nur immer einen Crosser fÃ¼r den trainierenden MTBâler empfehlen.

Die ganzen (auch mit dem MTB) langweiligen Forstautobahnen, Bahndamm- und FluÃdeich-Nebenstrassen, Parkanlagen und landwirtschaftliche Feldwege lassen sich prima in die Trainingsrunden einbauen und ergeben selbst bei ungÃ¼nstigen Wohnort ein schier endloses Wegenetz, so dass es nicht so schnell langweilig wird. Dazu noch deutlich sicherer als auf Bundestrassen mit dem RR zu fahren.

FÃ¼r eventuelle RR-Ambitionen reicht ein zweiter LRS mit StraÃenreifen vollkommen aus. Die Geschwindigkeiten sind fast gleich, nur lange Bergab mÃ¼ssen wegen den Bremsen (je nach System, Auslegung) Abstriche gemacht werden.
Spritzschutz ist wegen der Cantileverbremsen auch kein Problem.

So kann man wenn man will/muss/kann/darf auch bei vollkommenen Mistwetter auf Asphalt seine Runden drehen, um Kleidung und das edle MTB Material etwas zu schonen.


----------



## gooldi (2. August 2009)

Das ist sehr interressant!
ich bin noch kein Rennrad gefahren, leider.
Ich fahre aber mit meinem 29er viiiiel Strasse, weil es einfach real so ist, dass ich zu den Geländen fahren muß.

Ich werde regelmäßig auf der Strasse sowas von her-gegeigt, von RR, dass ich recht frustriert bin.
Bei eine Analyse des Geschehens ist mir folgendes klargeworden: über 70% des Widerstandes beim Radeln, speziell in höheren Geschwindigkeiten, entfallen auf den Windwiderstand!
Daher ist die Sitzposition das a und o.
Wenn ich meine Arme so halte, dass meine Hände die HEBEL meiner Sd7 greifen, also weit vor/unter dem Flatbar Lenker sitzen, so erreiche ich 3-5 Km/h höheren Speed, oder gleich hohen Speed mit weniger, ja, weit weniger Anstrengung!

Natürlich sieht das völlig dumm aus, ist gefährlich(bremsen....), und nicht gut für die Hebel, aber es ist ja auch erst nur ein test.

Ich empfehle das jedem Crosser/Mtbler mal, seine Griffposition auf gerader, freier Strasse so zu fahren, bei hohem Tempo!
So, sagen wir, 5-6 Km!
Kurz raufpowern auf 35 ist ja kein Problem, aber den Speed halten....

Der Einfluß des Windwiderstandes ist enorm, bzw. , er ist der einzig wirklich relevante!
In DER Sitzposition kann ich dann auch lange mit RR mithalten, wo ich sonst immer erlebe, wie der weiche, dauernde Widerstand mich immer wieder "verhungern" läßt!

ich bin durchaus in der Lage, Touren von 100-130 Km am Tag/am Stück zu fahren, also denke ich, dass ich ganz fit bin.
Aber die 58 cm Flatbar hängt bei Speed über 25 einfach zuu sehr im Wind!



Auf der anderen Seite ist das im Gelände natürlich klasse.
Ich verheize zb in Gefällen immer RR, wenn ich so mit 60 an denen vorbeirase....
Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass man mit so einem 40 cm Rennlenker-Dingelchen und schwachen Bremsen und immer aufpassen müssen, dass kein Schlagloch irgendwo ist, einfach seeehr vorsichtig wird....

Auch an Steigungen ists witzig, denn wenn die so 39/25 haben, haben Sie so um die 3 Meter Entfaltung, ich dagegen bis runter auf 1,5 Meter, und da kann man schön an denen vorbei....
Gesund ists auch null, wenn man mit megakraft langsam hohe Entfaltungen drückt....Mord für die Knie....



Ich denke für mich im Moment an cx, also Cyclocross, oder an eine 2. Grifffposition am Lenker, also Barends nach unten/falsch herum....

Ich denke nämlich, dass ein cx im Gelände doch arg arg beschränkt ist,(40 cm Rennlenker...Entfaltung von 2,7 .....WIE soll das gehen an Steigungen......) und auf der Strasse dann doch nicht so schnell ist, wie ein RR.
Konsequent ists sicher, ein RR und ein Mtb zu haben, aber dann hat man unterwegs immer das Extrem, und real will man ja auch mal einen Feldweg fahren, UND schnell auf der Strasse sein....
Entfaltung UND schnell, UND Komfort......


Ein sicher ungern gesehener Plan von mir ists, einen Crosser, also keinen cx, sondern Crosser, (mit Federgabel.....) schnell zu machen....
Also Transalp24 Blizzard 4 mit Ncx-e mit Humpert Randonneur Rennlenker....
Dann hat man ein 11 KG Rad, eine 48/36/22 zu 11-34 Entfaltung, also 9,5 bis 1,4 , einen schnellen Lenker und gute Bremsen (sd7).

Am RR sind nur gute Strassen möglich, cx ist zu begrenzt, Crosser ein Kompromiss, Mtb auf der Strasse langsam (Rollwiderstand und Aerodynamik) und Trekking zu schwer...


Nur mal meine Gedanken...


----------



## DynamicsVolcano (2. August 2009)

hab heut gesehen das ein RR doch weniger gänge hat *G*
dachte nämlich das die vorne auch 3 scheiben haben aber haben ja nur 2.....
 der letzte gang von nem RR  da kann man ja schneller fahren als beim letzten gang eines  mtb....?!


----------



## Peter88 (2. August 2009)

Klar
hast ja vorne 52 zähne oder auch mehr. Beim Bike sind es in der regel 42.

Es gibt aber auch RR Kurbeln mit 3 blättern


----------



## gooldi (2. August 2009)

DynamicsVolcano schrieb:


> hab heut gesehen das ein RR doch weniger gänge hat *G*
> dachte nämlich das die vorne auch 3 scheiben haben aber haben ja nur 2.....
> der letzte gang von nem RR da kann man ja schneller fahren als beim letzten gang eines mtb....?!


 
Scheiben????
Ich nehme an, du meinst Kettenblätter??
Da dann die Zahnzahl gewußt, dazu die Zahnzahl des Ritzels (hinten, die "Scheibe" ), und dann den reifenumfang, schon hat man die Entfaltung....
RR meist um die 50/12= 4,16x 2,15 radumfang=ca 9
Mtb meist 44/1=4 mal 2,00 (26er Rad!!)=8
Aber ein rr kann auch 11er Ritzel haben, genauso, wie es drei"Scheiben " vorne gibt....

Speed entsteht dann aus Aerodynamik, Sitzposition, Reifenrollwiderstand, uswuswusw

Sonst wären ja alle Rr und alle Mtb untereinander gleich schnell....

Und das ist nicht so, gell.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. August 2009)

bofh schrieb:


> Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses.
> 
> E.




Klasse!!


----------



## texas (2. August 2009)

fahre das ganze jahr mit dem velo 23 km ins geschäft. angefangen mit dem bike, dann umbau auf starrgabel und schmale slicks, dann rennrad gekauft.

mit dem gleichen kraftaufwand habe/hatte ich folgende zeiten:

60 min mit dem bike
55 min mit dem strassentauglichen bike
50 min mit dem rennrad


----------



## gooldi (2. August 2009)

texas schrieb:


> fahre das ganze jahr mit dem velo 23 km ins geschäft. angefangen mit dem bike, dann umbau auf starrgabel und schmale slicks, dann rennrad gekauft.
> 
> mit dem gleichen kraftaufwand habe/hatte ich folgende zeiten:
> 
> ...


 

Fragt sich , was ein "Bike" ist???
ich fahre mit einer "Car" in die Arbeit, aber das kann ein Polo sein, oder ein Porsche....

Was ist also ein"Bike"?
Wieso ist ein solches MIT Stvo schneller, als ohne?
Weil Du inzwischen trainierter bist?
Weil "Light" mehr "View" bringt, am "Bike"?
Erläuter das doch mal!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas (2. August 2009)

also das bike ist ein rocky mountain blizzard 02.
das umgebaute ein rocky mountain equipe 95.
das rennrad ein rocky mountain solo st classic.

ich fahre die strecke seit jahren und bin immer gleich fit. daher bin ich mir mit der zeit mehr als sicher, da hunderte mal mit jedem bike gefahren. die strecke ist übrigens alles auf strasse von stäfa nach zürich und viel wohnquartier abschnitte und kreuzungen. also viel bremsen und anfahren.


----------



## Stopelhopser (2. August 2009)

gooldi schrieb:


> Ich denke nämlich, dass ein cx im Gelände doch arg arg beschränkt ist,(40 cm Rennlenker...Entfaltung von 2,7 .....WIE soll das gehen an Steigungen......) und auf der Strasse dann doch nicht so schnell ist, wie ein RR.
> ...



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Mit dem Crosser/Renner gibt es dreifach Übersetzungen bis 32/27, bei Shimano Komponenten könnte man sogar noch MTB Kassetten mit mehr Zähnen nehmen. Selbst mit den neumodischen Kompaktkurbeln sind am kleinen Kettelblatt 34 Zähne ein üblicher Wert.

Der Lenker muss nicht zwansgläufig 40 cm schmal sein. In der Tat montieren manche Crosser extra breite Lenker um das Handling scheinbar zu verbessern. In der Bremsgriffhaltung greift sich das auch nicht viel anders wie auf den Barends eines CC-Renners, nur stabiler.


----------



## gooldi (2. August 2009)

Ist irgendwie komisch, dass das "Bike" mit Stvo schneller ist, als das ohne...Macht Licht und Bleche und Klingel schneller? Es ging ja hier um RR / Mtb....
Insofern um ein "Bike" und dagegen ein RR bei gleichen Bedingungen....

Da ein Rr auch ein "Bike" ist, gewissermaßen "Bike" gegen "Bike". 
Gell.


----------



## gooldi (2. August 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> Mit dem Crosser/Renner gibt es dreifach Übersetzungen bis 32/27, bei Shimano Komponenten könnte man sogar noch MTB Kassetten mit mehr Zähnen nehmen. Selbst mit den neumodischen Kompaktkurbeln sind am kleinen Kettelblatt 34 Zähne ein üblicher Wert.
> 
> Der Lenker muss nicht zwansgläufig 40 cm schmal sein. In der Tat montieren manche Crosser extra breite Lenker um das Handling scheinbar zu verbessern. In der Bremsgriffhaltung greift sich das auch nicht viel anders wie auf den Barends eines CC-Renners, nur stabiler.


 

Also alle Kompaktkurbelräder, die ich gesehen habe, hatten 50/34 und max 12-27!
Sicher kann man eine 11-34 raufmachen, wie auch die Bätter vorne wechseln!
Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht!

aber was ist denn eine Ultegra mit , sagen wior, 48/36/22 und 11-34??

Doch irgendwie ein Mtb Schaltdingens!
da kann man ja gleich eine Mtb Schaltding nehmen....


Die Rr Schaltungen sind immer, Systembedingt, sehr eng, germ mal mit 12-25 oder gar 12-23 an 52/39 oder so...halt fein, aber eng.....

KANN ja nicht weit gestuft sein, bei engen Abständen!

Oder man braucht bald nicht 9fach oder 10/11fach, sondern 20fach.....

Megagrins...


----------



## texas (2. August 2009)

gooldi schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie komisch, dass das "Bike" mit Stvo schneller ist, als das ohne...Macht Licht und Bleche und Klingel schneller? Es ging ja hier um RR / Mtb....
> Insofern um ein "Bike" und dagegen ein RR bei gleichen Bedingungen....
> 
> Da ein Rr auch ein "Bike" ist, gewissermaßen "Bike" gegen "Bike".
> Gell.



habe noch nie was von licht usw. geschrieben!?! nur von slicks und starrgabel!!! das ding sah so aus: und war schnell:


----------



## gooldi (3. August 2009)

Und wieso ist dann das "Bike" mit Stvo schneller gewesen, als ohne? außer der Erklärung durch "Light/View" macht das keinen Sinn.....


Also einfach eine Gegenüberstellung normales Mtb gegen RR, das war ja der thread!
Nicht "Bike" mit/ohne Stvo gegen Rr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas (3. August 2009)

wenn du dir das blizzard in meinem fotoalbum ansiehst solltest du schon einmal was sehen. die sitzposition ist schon brutal anderst zum equipe. auf dem blizzard sitze ich fast aufrecht, das equipe hat eine grosse überhöhung und dazu kommt noch die bereifung.


----------



## schnellejugend (3. August 2009)

Ein MTB ist ein träger Haufen gegen ein RR.



Und wie gooldi von DEM Rennradler überholt wird oder an DENEN vorbeifährt.....
Beeindruckend!

Was gibt es eigtl. von Campa für Kassetten?


Ansonsten geht Erfahrung über Theorie. Und über schwachsinnige Theorie sowieso.


----------



## Fully85 (4. August 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ein MTB ist ein träger Haufen gegen ein RR.




Also ist schon ein lustiges Gefühl, mit einem MTB ein RR zu überholen. Und ziemlich doof andersrum (stell ich mir jedenfalls vor, ist mir noch nie passiert)

peez


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (4. August 2009)

...ganz einfach, versuch mal mit einem MTB 150 -  200km abzuspulen, geht vielleicht, ist aber ne Qual, allein der gerade Lenker lässt ein widerstandsarmes Fahren nicht zu, umsomehr bei Gegenwind. Am besten ist es,  sowohl Rennrad als auch MTB zu fahren. Beim RR fahre ich auch CT Kurbel (34/50) und hinten eine 11-23 Kassette. Hier im Pfälzerbergland brauch ich aber nur das 21iger Ritzel, 23 für die Hochvogesen. Mit 50/11 macht man über 9,5m pro Kurbelumdrehung, das geht so mit einem MTB nicht. Am besten ist es, mit dem RR auf Kraft zu trainieren, um dann mit einem guten CC Hardtail Rennradler plattzufahren.


----------



## bene94 (4. August 2009)

Ob man mit einem MTB ein Rennrad abhängt, dafür ist der Fahrer zuständig!
Und mit einem Rennrad muss man auch nicht auf jedes Schlagloch achten. Man fährt auch nicht mit 60km/h den Berg runter, sondern mit 80km/h! Dazu bedarf es jedoch einiger Radbeherschung und Vertrauen, da man dem Boden dabei schon sehr nahe kommt.
Das ne hohe Übersetzung Gift für die Knie ist, ist klar. Wem es nicht passt, der kann ja auf 3fach umsteigen.
Mit 3fach ist man aber nicht zwangsläufig schneller. Es ist einfach gesünder.
Fakt ist einfach, dass ein Rennrad auf Asphalt schneller ist.
Wer das Gegenteil behauptet, der ist einfach noch keins Gefahren oder ist eifersüchtig auf diejenigen, die eins haben.
Fakt ist auch, dass man mit einem Rennrad viiieeel längere Strecken zurücklegen kann. 

Das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt, aber wollte trotzdem nochmal meine Meinung sagen (als einer, der ein Rennrad und MTB fährt).

mfG


----------



## m7cha (11. August 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist der irre kleine Grenzbereich der Reifen.



Alles eine Frage der Fahrtechnik  Musst halt anders in die Kurve als mitm MTB. Wenn ich mich auf Teer mitm MTB so in die Kurve legen würde wie mitm RR würds mich ständig auf die Fresse haun


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir auch ein Rennrad vor 2 Jahren als zusätzliches Trainingsgerät fürs DHfahren gekauft. Grundlagentraining ist einfacher zu gestalten und abwechslungsreicher, da man mehr rumkommt.

Würde ich wieder vor der Entscheidung stehen, mir ein Rennrad zu kaufen, würde ich aber eher zu einem Crosser greifen.

Rennradln ist schon fein, aber manchmal nervt mich der Autoverkehr einfach und ich würde gern in den nächsten Wald abbiegen. Man hätte auch ganz neue Tourenmöglichkeiten.

Crosser mit Zweitlaufradsatz für reines Straßentraining wäre meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Bike-Lover (11. Oktober 2009)

....schnell antworten,bevor hier Feierabend ist 

Also ich habe auch selbst nen Rennrad & MTB Hardtail
...Hardtail bewußt,weil ich einfach die federung auslassen
wollte,im vergleich zu RR 
Ich fahre einfach gerne mehr das RR wegen der
sitzposition dem Lenker,und das feeling auf der Straße 
...übrigens macht das einfach - seidenweiche schalten
mit dem RR ( Ultergra 10x 2 ) mehr spass 

Für alle die sich auch ein RR zulegen möchten,nicht aufgeben.....in den ersten wochen ist es einfach ein Himmelweiter unterschied zw RR & MTB,und die meißten verlieren die lust und haben kein Bock mehr sich zu schinden
............Also quält euch schön


----------



## Cityracer (11. Oktober 2009)

gooldi schrieb:


> Also alle Kompaktkurbelräder, die ich gesehen habe, hatten 50/34 und max 12-27!
> Sicher kann man eine 11-34 raufmachen, wie auch die Bätter vorne wechseln!
> Da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht!
> 
> aber was ist denn eine Ultegra mit , sagen wior, 48/36/22 und 11-34??



gibts nicht. 

Ultegra hat max. 11-27er Ritzel. Mehr geht nicht. Und 3er-Blätter sind eher 52/39/30, Compact meist 50/34.


----------



## ghostbikersback (12. Oktober 2009)

Mich hat die Frage auch mal interessiert und ich bin deshalb mal eine flache 30km Runde einmal mit RR und einmal mit MTB-Hardtail gefahren.

Bei 130er Durchschnittspuls kamen folgende Werte raus:

MTB: 29,1 km/h
RR: 30,2 km/h 

Ermüdung ist zu vernachlässigen, damals bin ich regelmäßig Umfänge von mehr als 4h gefahren. Andere Störfaktoren wie Temperatursturz, drehender Wind, Rote Ampeln etc. waren nicht vorhanden. Subjektiv fühlt sich das RR allerdings deutlich schneller an, beim MTB hat man durch die breiten Reifen und Federgabel teilweise das Gefühl, dass viel Energie verloren geht. Objektiv schneller ist das RR allerdings nur marginal.  

Beim MTB-Fully mit 100mm Federweg, 2,25 Reifen und entspannterer Sitzposition muss man sicherlich nochmal 1-2km/h abziehen, entscheidend dürfte aber in erster Linie der Luftwiderstand sein. 

Einfach mal bei RR den Vorbau umdrehen, das macht schon 0,1-0,3 km/h aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly77 (12. Oktober 2009)

Cityracer schrieb:


> gibts nicht.
> 
> Ultegra hat max. 11-27er Ritzel. Mehr geht nicht. Und 3er-Blätter sind eher 52/39/30, Compact meist 50/34.




falsch,
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k485/a15335/ultegra-kassette-cs-6700-11-28.html?mfid=43

brandneu sozusagen


----------



## finisher (12. Oktober 2009)

@ ghostbikersback, 1km/h ist durchaus realistisch.

Hier gibts auch eine Berechnung dazu.


http://web.archive.org/web/20070819103705/kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Oktober 2009)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Mich hat die Frage auch mal interessiert und ich bin deshalb mal eine flache 30km Runde einmal mit RR und einmal mit MTB-Hardtail gefahren.
> 
> Bei 130er Durchschnittspuls kamen folgende Werte raus:
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant! Also wirklich (fast) kein Unterschied, bis auf den erwähnten Komfort.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Unterschied ist gewaltig und dabei fahr ich noch ein Racehardtail. Trotzdem kein Vergleich zu einem Rennrad. Allein schon die Sitzposition, hab da einen schönen Vergleich in meinem Fotoalbum. Dann die Stollenreifen mit relativ wenig Druck, völlig andere Übersetzung. Natürlich kann ich auf Flachtrecken an einem Rennrad dranbleiben, aber eben nicht über 100km und schon gar nicht am Berg. Ein Rennrad fühlt sich subjektiv nicht nur schneller an, es ist definitiv schneller.


----------



## Tobsn (13. Oktober 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist gewaltig ...



Denke auch es sind gewaltige 1-2 km/h Unterschied. 

Da ich aber nach Dauer (Zeit) und Intensität Trainiere ist mir das egal.
6Std. GA 1 sind 6Std. GA1, egal weit ich komme. 

Straße und Gelände sind für mich Möglichkeiten das Radeln abwechslungsreicher zu gestallten.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fahr auch Rennrad zusätzlich zu meinen MTB/FR/DH-Bike, wie man es auch nennen will. 
Die größten Unterschiede sind eigtl. der Rollwiderstand und die Geschwindigkeit+Beschleunigung.
Also man kann es z.B. so erkennen, fahrt doch mal mit einen MTB die 130 km und mit einen Rennrad die selbe Strecke. Dann guckt mal euer Durchschnitt an und die gefahrene Zeit. 
Ich für meinen teil fahre einen 35er Durchschnitt und versucht das mal auf den MTB hinzu bekommen. 
Ach ja, mein RR hat nur 12 Gänge!
Ich bin ja für beides. Kauf es doch einfach mal 
Bzw. frag doch mal einen ob du das Rad mal leihen kannst.


----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Oktober 2009)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich für meinen teil fahre einen 35er Durchschnitt und versucht das mal auf den MTB hinzu bekommen.



Das ist - mit Verlaub- ein sehr guter Wert.


----------



## McFly77 (13. Oktober 2009)

Achtzehnjährige Pennaeler haben ja schließlich Zeit zum trainieren,

















oder zum erzählen.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr mit meinen MTB (ca. 20 kg mit Muddy Mary´s in der 64er DH-Version) auch 130 km, aber danach bin ich tot 

Aber erzählen tu ich nix. Fahre auf meinen Bike einen 25-30er Durschnitt und fahre fast täglich, wenn auch nur zur Halde und zurück. 

Dagegen braucht man für das Rennrad eher mehr Zeit, weil ein Rennrad macht erst dann Spaß, wenn man mit den MTB schon längst am ende wäre.
Schonmal mit 40 km/h mit den MTB eine Steigung raufgefahren?  Ich denk eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (13. Oktober 2009)

18 jährige Pennäler? Neidisch? Stoppelhopser hat recht, 35iger Schnitt ist mit dem MTB nicht möglich - jedenfalls nicht auf 70 - 100 km, also durchschnittliche Rennraddistanz, auch wenn das jetzt einige hier nicht hören möchten und wenn dann noch Gegenwind dzu kommt ist es mit dem geraden Lenker auf dem MTB ganz vorbei, auf der Strasse wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> 18 jährige Pennäler? Neidisch? Stoppelhopser hat recht, 35iger Schnitt ist mit dem MTB nicht möglich - jedenfalls nicht auf 70 - 100 km, also durchschnittliche Rennraddistanz, auch wenn das jetzt einige hier nicht hören möchten und wenn dann noch Gegenwind dzu kommt ist es mit dem geraden Lenker auf dem MTB ganz vorbei, auf der Strasse wohlgemerkt.



Ach ja... mit 19 ist man *KEIN* Stoppelhopser!
Und ja, hat hier eigtl. noch keiner geschrieben, das mit den Gegenwind. Auf den Rennrad kaum spürbar und Steigungen auf der Straße sind da voll easy zu überwinden.


----------



## HB76 (13. Oktober 2009)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Schonmal mit 40 km/h mit den MTB eine Steigung raufgefahren?  Ich denk eher nicht.



aber mit dem rennrad kein problem, wa??


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> aber mit dem rennrad kein problem, wa??



Nein! Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an 1. wie gut man trainiert ist und 2. wie steil die Steigung ist


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> Cr3ckb0t schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Ich für meinen teil fahre einen 35er Durchschnitt und versucht das mal auf den MTB hinzu bekommen...
> ...



Bitte immer erst lesen und dann maulen.



P.S.: Unter *Durchschnitt *versteh ich die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von Haustür zu Haustür, nicht meine Reisegeschwindigkeit Überland, den die ist mal locker 5 km/h höher als der resultierende Durchschnitt.


----------



## Jagdfalke (14. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2009)

Wo? 
Ich kann keinen erkennen.
Paranoia


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2009)

Um dem OT mal ein Ende zu bereiten geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu...

Also ich finde, dass ein Starrgabel-HT mit Slicks und ein RR einfach nicht zu vergleichen sind... Ja, kann ich beurteilen, weil ich stolzer Besitzer von beidem bin 
Die Siztposition ist einfach zu verschieden, und die Übersetzung auch. Mit dem RR kriegt man so locker >200km Touren hin, wo man mit nem Speedbike total am Ende wäre, und erst recht mit nem gefederten MTB. Mit dem RR komme ich auch so ca. auf nen 35er Schnitt, bei kleinen Runden auch mal 40. Mit dem MTB auf der Straße höchstens 30, und das ist schon recht anstrengend, besonders bei Wind.
Ist schon lustig, wenn man trotzdem manchmal mit dem 180mm Federwegs-Bike einen Rennradler am Berg stehen lässt

Irgendwie hat sowohl RR als auch MTB als auch Speedbike seine Berechtigung. RR ist halt eher was zum Fitness bolzen, und das Speedbike mit Slicks mehr für die kleine Spaß-Runde zwischendurch, wo man auch mal über die Wiese abkürzen will.

Ach übrigends... im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern halte ich es durchaus für machbar, mit dem RR auch mal über einen Bordstein zu hopsen, oder ein kleines Stück Feldweg mitzunehmen, wenn es denn nötig ist. Ich mach das (mangels durchgehend guter Straßen) öfter mal, und meine Vollcarbon-Karre hat bisher noch nie aufgemuckt. Ist höchstens der Komfort, der leidet.

Gruß,
Scylla


----------



## micmax (14. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit dem RR komme ich auch so ca. auf nen 35er Schnitt, *bei kleinen Runden auch mal 40*. Mit dem MTB auf der Straße höchstens 30, und das ist schon recht anstrengend, besonders bei Wind.
> Ist schon lustig, wenn man trotzdem manchmal mit dem 180mm Federwegs-Bike einen Rennradler am Berg stehen lässt


 
Wie klein ist denn deine Runde? 5 km?
40 km/h ist Schnitt bei ein wenig profilierten Straßenrennen. Und diesen Schnitt fährst du bei deiner Hausrunde natürlich ganz alleine.
Und auch bei einem 35er Schnitt muß man bolzen, wenn es nicht gerade ein Rennen ist und/oder die Strecke nicht topfeben ist.

Aber mit dem Mtb nur 30?
Völlig unglaubwürdig, was du hier von dir gibst.

Von welchen Distanzen sprichst du überhaupt?

Nix für ungut, aber hier werden Geschichten erzählt .....

Wie vorher schon von jemanden gesagt: Mit dem Hardtail mit Starrgabel und entsprechender Bereifung fahre ich auf der Straße nicht viel langsamer als mit dem RR - aber eben nicht lange und vor allen Dingen nicht am Berg. Das liegt hauptsächlich an der Aerodynamik,  Position u. Übersetzung.


----------



## Haardtcorebiker (14. Oktober 2009)

...schon komisch dass keiner die Flanderrundfahrt oder Paris - Roubaix auf dem MTB fährt, oder wenigstens mit dem Crossrad.


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2009)

micmax schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber hier werden Geschichten erzählt .....



wenn du meinst. du musst es ja wissen   

Um dich zufriedenzustellen: Mit ner kleinen Runde meine ich <20 km und in der Tat topfeben. 

Mein Starrgabel-HT hat als größtes KB 40 Zähne, das RR dagegen 53. Ich weiß ja nicht wie's dir geht, aber ich finde das schnelle Kurbeln mit ner hohen Kadenz schon ziemlich viel anstrengender als die großen Gänge zu quälen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (14. Oktober 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> ...schon komisch dass keiner die Flanderrundfahrt oder Paris - Roubaix auf dem MTB fährt, oder wenigstens mit dem Crossrad.



Nix komisch.
Wurde und wird doch gemacht, der letzte Versuch war der hier:


Dortmund 08.04.2009 - Das deutsche ProTour Team Milram-Focus wird das legendäre Klassiker-Rennen Paris-Roubaix am kommenden Sonntag mit Cross-Rahmen fahren. Um die bei dem Gebrauch von Cantilever Bremsen bekannten Probleme mit flatternden Gabeln zu beheben, werden die Räder mit Carbon-Zuggegenhaltern von BERNER-Bikes.com ausgestattet sein. 
(Text:  Eric Nordmeyer, Foto: Berner)


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2009)

Haardtcorebiker schrieb:


> ...schon komisch dass keiner die Flanderrundfahrt oder Paris - Roubaix auf dem MTB fährt, oder wenigstens mit dem Crossrad.


Häh, was geht ab 
Hat hier einer behauptet, dass ein MTB schneller wäre. 

Und Wesemann wurde bei Paris Roubaix mit Cantilever Bremsen gesehen, damit die breiteren Reifen, die sich bei Testfahrten als schneller erwiesen passen.


----------



## corfrimor (14. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat auch mal einer erzählt, daß er ganz ehrlich 'nen 40er Schnitt gefahren sei. Alleine und über etwa 2 Stunden.


Er schämt sich noch heute dafür 

Aber hier werden natürlich keine Geschichten erzählt. Neiiin! Wat denkste! Alles halt 1a-Topsportler hier


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2009)

Wer täglich fährt, trainiert automatisch.
Ich fahr ganz unterschied, zwischen 15-110km am Tag, je nach Lust und Laune. Und das mach bzw. schaff ich mit beiden Rädern.
Ich bin ein Mensch, der auf den Rad viel Zeit verbringt und damit auch besser trainiert ist als die Hälfte hier im Forum was die Ausdauer angeht.
So mein teil zu corfimor


----------



## corfrimor (14. Oktober 2009)

Ahjoo, sag ich doch. Topsportler halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly77 (14. Oktober 2009)

Es gab mal einen der fand nen 42er Schnitt ganz schön bescheiden.

War ja nur ein Profi, dem kann es nunmal schwerfallen bei der großen Rundfahrt einmal eine Stunde etwas flotter zu fahren. Andere schaffen das natürlich locker.


----------



## Yossarian (14. Oktober 2009)

Fürs RR wichtig sind genügend Strecken mit wenig Autoverkehr, sonst machts keinen Spaß. Großstädter sind da im Nachteil, obwohl es innerorts auch einen gewissen Reiz hat.
Ein Argument fürs RR, natürlich nur zusätzlich zum MTB, sind die weiteren Strecken. Man erreicht entferntere Ziele.
Nach einem MTB-Tag hab ich regelmäßig Lust aufs RR. 
Beides hat was.


----------



## Snap4x (14. Oktober 2009)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen der fand nen 42er Schnitt ganz schÃ¶n bescheiden.
> 
> War ja nur ein Profi, dem kann es nunmal schwerfallen bei der groÃen Rundfahrt einmal eine Stunde etwas flotter zu fahren. Andere schaffen das natÃ¼rlich locker.



Du meinst:
âZweiundvierziger Schnitt â weste, wie schlecht das ist?â (Erik Zabel, âHÃ¶llentourâ)


----------



## kleinbiker (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe auch mal den Geschwindigkeitsvergleich gemacht. Bin mit meinem Race-Bike (Hardtail mit Federgabel und FastFred2.0 Reifen mit 3 Bar, 9,2 kg) eine 35km Strecke über Straßen gefahren mit 3 Bergen. Fahrzeit bei Pulsbereich GA1 ca 1:20 Stunden.
Dann habe ich mir ein Rennrad gekauf weils ja angeblich sooo viel schneller sein soll (Scott CR1, Mavic Ksyrium SL, Supersonic Reifchen, 8 Bar, 7,0 kg). 
Meine "Bestzeit" bei GA1 1:17 Stunden. Also gerade mal 3 min schneller oder 1 km/h. Ja, es ist schneller, aber eben nicht so viel wie immer behauptet wird.
Die Vorteile werden größer wenn der Gegen- bzw. Fahrwind stärker wird.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ahjoo, sag ich doch. Topsportler halt!



bloß weil es hier anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, die noch nie anständiges Tempotraining gemacht haben, ist es unmöglich mal ne halbe Stunde lang mit 40 zu fahren? 

dann stell ich mal eine steile These dagegen: Kein Mensch (außer Profis) kriegt für mehr als 2 sec einen Wheelie hin. 
... na.... angekommen?


----------



## Snap4x (15. Oktober 2009)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch mal den Geschwindigkeitsvergleich gemacht. Bin mit meinem Race-Bike (Hardtail mit Federgabel und FastFred2.0 Reifen mit 3 Bar, 9,2 kg) eine 35km Strecke über Straßen gefahren mit 3 Bergen. Fahrzeit bei Pulsbereich GA1 ca 1:20 Stunden.
> Dann habe ich mir ein Rennrad gekauf weils ja angeblich sooo viel schneller sein soll (Scott CR1, Mavic Ksyrium SL, Supersonic Reifchen, 8 Bar, 7,0 kg).
> ...



Fahr doch mal eine längere Strecke. So 100km+, dann wirste schon die Unterschiede merken. Mach das doch mal nächstes Wochenende und gib mir deine Ergebnisse durch. Würde mich mal Interessieren bei dir. 35 km ist ja gar nichts


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2009)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Mich hat die Frage auch mal interessiert und ich bin deshalb mal eine flache 30km Runde einmal mit RR und einmal mit MTB-Hardtail gefahren.
> 
> Bei 130er Durchschnittspuls kamen folgende Werte raus:
> 
> ...





kleinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch mal den Geschwindigkeitsvergleich gemacht. Bin mit meinem Race-Bike (Hardtail mit Federgabel und FastFred2.0 Reifen mit 3 Bar, 9,2 kg) eine 35km Strecke über Straßen gefahren mit 3 Bergen. Fahrzeit bei Pulsbereich GA1 ca 1:20 Stunden.
> Dann habe ich mir ein Rennrad gekauf weils ja angeblich sooo viel schneller sein soll (Scott CR1, Mavic Ksyrium SL, Supersonic Reifchen, 8 Bar, 7,0 kg).
> ...



Das sind doch zwei Aussagen mit denen man was anfangen kann. 

Ich kann nur was aus der Praxis erzählen.
Bei unserem RR-Treff fahrt alles mit: RR-Tandem, Reiserad mit Rohloff, MTB, super leicht RR und aero RR.
Ausschlaggebend ist immer noch der Fahrer.
Übrigens das funktioniert bei uns super.
Eben weil der Unterschied nicht riesig ist.


----------



## corfrimor (15. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> bloß weil es hier anscheinend ein paar Leute gibt, die noch nie anständiges Tempotraining gemacht haben, ist es unmöglich mal ne halbe Stunde lang mit 40 zu fahren?



Doch, grundsätzlich ist das natürlich auch für Amateure und Hobbies möglich. Und mir ist auch klar, daß nur, weil ich keinen 40er-Schnitt schaffe, andere das nicht sehr wohl hinbekommen können.

Aber gerade weil ich (für 'nen Hobby) halbwegs ernsthaft trainiere und auch entsprechende Kollegen und Freunde habe, weiß ich, daß nirgends so viel gelabert wird, wie wenn's um Schnitte geht (auch gut: 800 hm/h GA1, Vollgas bis zu 1.200hm/h; hat mir erst neulich jemand erzählt; wenn das stimmen würde, müßte er alle Uphillrennen hier in der Region gewinnen ). Und es ist dann immer wieder "überraschend", was im Rennen für Zeiten und Schnitte rauskommen  

Glücklicherweise fahren viele keine Rennen (keine Zeit, jetzt grad keine Lust, krank ...), sodaß das Gelaber nie überprüft werden kann.

Jedenfalls finde ich einen 40er-Schnitt in 'nem Einzelzeitfahren über 20km für einen Hobbyfahrer wirklich stark, beim Tempotraining sowieso, und von daher: Gratulation 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Stopelhopser (15. Oktober 2009)

@corfimor

Richtig.

Ein guter Vergleich war das EZF der Giant Tour im Rahmen der Deutschlandtour  (2003?), wo viele die einen 40er Schnitt angeben haben dann nach der Abrechung der 40 km ânurâ so um die 35 gefahren.
Wenn halt meistens 40 auf der Uhr steht, heiÃt das nicht dass am Ende auch 40 rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtcorebiker (15. Oktober 2009)

So langsam bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass der reine Geschwindigkeitsunterschied unter "Laborbedingungen" doch eher gering ausfällt. Jedoch ist unumstritten, dass das Rennrad einen erheblich größeren Aktionsradius hat. 30 km auf dem Rennrad, da bin ich erst mal warmgefahren, 50 km harter Trail und ich bin schon fast am Ende, je nach Höhenmeter und technischer Schwierigkeit. Jedenfalls würde mir eine 150 km Tour auf dem MTB keinen Spass machen, mit dem RR ist es das reinste Vergnügen, ruhige bergige Strecken vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Yossarian (15. Oktober 2009)

> Race-Bike (Hardtail mit Federgabel und FastFred2.0 Reifen mit 3 Bar, 9,2 kg)


Vorne noch ne Starrgabel rein und andere Laufräder und du hast ein RR.
Beim Vergleich eines "echten" MTB, also ein AM-Fully mit 2,4" und Albert-Reifen zu einem RR sieht das schon etwas anders aus.
Aber eigentlich gibts da nichts zu vergleichen. Das ist, wie wenn du einen Traktor mit einem tiefergelegten Sportwagen vergleichst. Beide sind für ihr Einsatzgebiet optimiert. Ein Vergleich ist damit völlig sinnlos.


----------



## Wayne70 (29. Oktober 2009)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie meine Ergebnisse aussehen. Hab mir auch ein RR geleistet um meine MTB GA Hausrunde mit dem RR abzuspulen. Für GA eigentlich nicht lang (50km). Ich versuche mal nicht so viel zu erwarten ;-). Aber eigentlich rechne ich schon mit einer deutlich schnelleren Zeit.


----------



## horstj (29. Oktober 2009)

1. das hängt vom STreckenprofil stark ab.
2. das hängt vom angepassten Fahrstil stark ab.

Bin vor kurzem zusätzlich mit zum MTB auf einen Crosser (mit "dicken" RR Reifen) gestiegen. Die ersten Runden hatten sich kaum unterschieden (flaches Gelände, teils Waldwege/Pfade, tja flach hier halt), vlt. 2-3 km/h weil ich natürlich auf dem Crosser ähnlich gefahren bin wie auf dem MTB. Mittlerweile ist der Unterschied schon 5-15 km/h. Jenseits des 25km/h Schnitts wirds mit dem MTB immer schwerer noch weiter anzutreiben. Der Unterschied wird also immer größer werden.


----------



## Wayne70 (29. Oktober 2009)

Profil ist flach bis auf einen heftigen Anstieg (könnte ja jetzt mal wieder etwas stacheln "da lauf ich bisher immer auf die RRadler auf", aber ich lass das mal). Ich würde mich am Puls orientieren und nacher mit meiner Polar Auswertung vergleichen. Bin sehr gespannt. Wind und Wetter muss ich dann halt als gleich, besser oder schlechter einstufen.

Auch noch eine Frage. Kann man MTB Schuhe anziehen, oder sind die RR Pedalen von der Auflagefläche so, dass das Profil vom MTB Schuh eher stören würde.


----------



## Somnium (29. Oktober 2009)

Du wirst wegen des Profiles vermutlich keine RR-Platten unter die MTB-Schuhe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. Oktober 2009)

Kommt an welches System. Klickies oder "normale" Pedale?
Ich denke es wird sich nur an die Unterschiedlichen System sich was unterscheiden.


----------



## Wayne70 (30. Oktober 2009)

Sind Klickies. Hab gestern mein RRadl bekommen und es sind zum Glück schon SPD Pedalen dran. Zum Testen kam ich leider noch nicht. Das steht dieses WE an.


----------



## Poison Nuke (31. Oktober 2009)

wurde hier eigentlich schon der Topspeed angesprochen? Habs versucht alles zu lesen aber nix gesehen.


weil mit meinem RR (Canyon Ultimate CF Dura Ace) schaffe ich Bergab je nach Wind so 70-82km/h laut Tacho. Letzteres ist schon arg heftig dann, man hat das Gefühl bald den Abflug zu machen (auf die Fr... ), aber mit meinem Fully (Canyon Nerve ESX8.0) komme ich bei der gleichen Strecke auf max. 60-65km/h, dann ist einfach Ende, einmal wegen Übersetzung und auch wegen Wind. Gerade bei sowas macht RR schon viel aus... und auch so fühlt es sich einfach viel geiler an auf Asphalt. Zudem der Vortrieb einfach heftig ist. Also irgendwie fühlt sich das wirklich VÖLLIG anders an wenn man im RR voll in die Pedale geht oder beim Fully, selbst wenn letzteres den Lockout drin hat. 

Wie schon geschrieben wurde...mit dem MTB macht man ne kleine Runde, dafür nat. durchs Gelände aber da wo man mit dem MTB dann solangsam sich sagt man fährt nun wieder Richtung Heimat denkt man sich beim RR, man sei gerade erst losgefahren. vor zwei Wochen bei der Wochenendtour stand ich aufeinmal in einer Stadt wo ich sonst mit dem Zug hinfahre


----------



## Wayne70 (31. Oktober 2009)

Mein schneller Vergleich Unterschiede MTB vs. RR ist fertich.
Auf einer Srecke von 50km war ich im GA Bereich mit dem RR ca. 8 bis 10 min schneller. Mit dem MTB einen Schnitt von 23,2 in 2h 7min. Mit dem MTB einen Schnitt von ? (rechnet mal) in 1h 53min. Gemittelt mit Wind und ähnlichem komme ich also auf 8 bis 10 min schneller auf 50km.
Es war entgegen meiner Erwartungen recht recht bequem. Mein Magen muss sich nur noch an die Haltung gewöhnen. Auf Plastersteinen habe ich mich gefragt welche Zuzahlung ich bei meinen Zähnen habe, das klappert schon ganz schön ;-)


----------



## prikelpit (28. November 2009)

Also ich habe diesen wechsel ja gerade vollzogen und habe mir ein RR gegönnt, nach über 20J. 26Zoll...
Schon zu meiner "aktiven" Zeit, als die noch die Grundig challange lief haben die "Ritter der Taferrunde" ihre Kilometer gefressen ... auf dem RR!

Nur gaaanz wenige ex BMXer konnten da mitziehen!
Der bekannteste + beste schraubte dann den Rennlenker selbst im MTB-Worldcup nicht mehr ab...und gewann diesen!

Die Ergonomie eines RR ist Klasse und besser! Die Biomechanik  auf dem RR ist um längen besser.


----------



## MTB-SPEEDRACER (18. Februar 2010)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Bist du überhaupt schon mal Rennrad gefahren oder hast du mal eins in natura betrachtet?? Die wenigstens Rennräder haben mehr Gänge als ein MTB. Mit der Aussage hast dich selbst disqualifiziert. Gefragt waren Erfahrungen und keine Vermutungen von der heimischen Couch.




ich meinte das ein rennrad halt einen höhren gang fahren kann! alles andere war ja eh richtig


----------



## tbird (25. Februar 2010)

Für mich ist das RR deutlich schneller. 

Fahre ein Carbon-RR mit um 7kg, mein MTB hat 12kg und 130mm FW vorn wie hinten. Reifen sind beim RR "normale" Conti, beim MTB 2.25er Nobbys. 

Ich fahre gefühlt mit dem RR 5 bis 8 kmh schneller bei gleichem Untergrund. Gut, das kommt nicht zu oft vor, weil das MTB gehört ins Gelände und das RR auf die Straße. 

Und _DAS_ ist imho der größte Unterschied: Die komplett unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiete. Mit dem MTB würds mir ned im Traum einfallen, 80km nur Asphalt zu bolzen ... mit dem RR fühlt man sich auf der Straße einfach "beser aufgehoben" ... mit meinem Fully komm ich mir da deplaziert vor. 

Und zur 3fach-Diskussion: Ich bin bekennender 3fach-Fahrer. Warum? Weil ichs nicht einseh, mir die Knie an jeder Steigung >10% so dermaßen kaputt zu treten, dass ich mit 40 nur noch auf der Couch hocken kann ... Beim MTB klagt doch auch keiner über ne 3fach-Kurbel?! -> Unverständnis gegenüber einigen Aussagen hier ... 

In diesem Sinne: Kette rechts! Und grüßt auch mal einen MTBler beim vorbeifahren, wir sind doch alle "Kollegen"!


----------



## Black_Pearl (25. Februar 2010)

Ihr habt die falschen Bikes, wenn der Unterschied nur klein ausfällt. Bin im Winter und bei schlechten Wetter auch mit dem MTB auf Strasse unterwegs.

Aber fahre ein Specialized SX Trail auf Schwalbe Big Betty, 180/170mm, 17,3kg, ein Kettenblatt... 

...da liegen dann Welten zwischen, gefühlte und gefahrene 15-20km/h das ist dann auch nicht mehr so deprimierend.


----------



## Rodolfo (25. Februar 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wer täglich fährt, trainiert automatisch.
> Ich fahr ganz unterschied, zwischen 15-110km am Tag, je nach Lust und Laune. Und das mach bzw. schaff ich mit beiden Rädern.
> Ich bin ein Mensch, der auf den Rad viel Zeit verbringt und damit auch besser trainiert ist als die Hälfte hier im Forum was die Ausdauer angeht.
> So mein teil zu corfimor


 
Ich kenn dich! 
Na, immer noch in der Pubertät?


----------



## Snap4x (25. Februar 2010)

Höh? 
Wer bist du denn? 
Sorry, aber in Berlin war ich noch nie 
Also.... Wer im Profil als Hobby den Playboy angibt, da fragt man sich doch, wer hier in der Pubertät steckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (1. April 2010)

prikelpit schrieb:


> Also ich habe diesen wechsel ja gerade vollzogen und habe mir ein RR gegönnt, nach über 20J. 26Zoll...
> .


 
ging mir auch so u. obwohl erst kurz auf dem RR unterwegs hab ich folgenden Unterschied bei mir bemerkt:
gleiches Tempo (ca. 23km/h auf der Ebene)> beim RR um 10 Herzschläge weniger /min. 
ergó fahre ich mit gleicher Herzfrequenz mit dem RR schneller.
MTB:Fully mit 80mm u. 2,25 fat albert/nic (unter 2bar)
RR: 23-622 ultremos (zw. 7,5-8bar)

wenn ich aber mein hartes MTB fahre mit 2,1 smart sam (über 2,5bar).
ist der Unterschied nicht so stark>Sitzpossition ist ähnlich dem RR.

aber wer fährt schon mit einem fully nur straße

wenn ich mit dem fully ne 50km runde gedreht habe (straße/gelände) reicht mir das für ne feierabendrunde.mit dem RR komme ich relativ gut erholt nach der gleichen distanz an
denke wenn es 80-120km geht,möchte ich das nicht mit dem fully (auf der straße) fahren

gruß
tom


----------



## aloop (4. April 2010)

Also wirklich mitreden von wegen unterschied RR MTB kann ich ja nicht wirklich... 
Ich weiss nur dass ich mit meinem MTB (5.9kg) für trockene Verhältnisse mit Furious Fred Bereifung und Extralite 1180gr LRS auf der ebene mit 
35km/h mit GA2 Puls unterwegs bin und Bergauf so machen RRfahrer stehen lass  , fahre zwar ne ziemlich gestreckte Postion sieht aber trotzdem noch viel angenehmer aus als die auf dem RR. Also ich brauch definitiv keinen Renner


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. April 2010)

aloop schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur dass ich mit meinem MTB (5.9kg)



Kein Wunder bei so einem leichten Rad.


----------



## aloop (4. April 2010)

Wär bei einem 8kg MTB auch nicht viel anders, Hauptgrund sind die leichten Reifen bzw. der leichte LRS.

Na ja, jedem das seine


----------



## MTBmigo (4. April 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Ich fahre gefühlt mit dem RR 5 bis 8 kmh schneller bei gleichem Untergrund. Gut, das kommt nicht zu oft vor, weil das MTB gehört ins Gelände und das RR auf die Straße.


 
Genauso bei mir, d.h. so groß ist der Unterschied auf flacher Strecke erstmal gar nicht. Aber bei Tempo 36 km/h fahre ich beim MTB schon auf dem 11er, auf dem RR bin ich da noch irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Bei mir ist übrigens regelmäßig der Puls höher auf dem RR. Das heißt für regenerative Radeinheiten ist das MTB für mich eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## schnellejugend (5. April 2010)

Also ich kann garnicht mitreden, tue es aber wie immer trotzdem.

Ich habe mit meinem MTB schon so manchen Bordstein links liegen und Baum stehen lassen. Sowohl am Berg als auch in Norddeutschland. Und das liegt nicht nur an den Bremsen. Das wäre mit aufrechterer Sitzposition nicht genauso und anders.


----------



## karstb (5. April 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Also ich kann garnicht mitreden, tue es aber wie immer trotzdem.


Volle Zustimmung, nur das "aber" verstehe ich nicht.


schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem MTB schon so manchen Bordstein links liegen und Baum stehen lassen. Sowohl am Berg als auch in Norddeutschland. Und das liegt nicht nur an den Bremsen. Das wäre mit aufrechterer Sitzposition nicht genauso und anders.


Genau meine Erfahrung. 
Besonders krass finde ich, wenn ich mit meinem Gazelle "Holland Spezial" regelmäßig alles am Berg stehen lasse. Sogar das Fahrrad! Und das trotz 5.8kg!!!


----------



## gwittmac (6. April 2010)

Schade, ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, in diesem Fred Infos über den "Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen MTB..... " zu finden. Stattdessen fast nur emotionale Statements.
Ich fahre täglich mit meinem Fully (bleischweres Nicolai Helius) zur Arbeit, 38 km eine Strecke, ca 90% Asphalt, Sommer wie Winter. Natürlich ringe ich schon einige Zeit mit mir, endlich ein RR zu kaufen. Bisher bin ich aber nicht davon überzeugt, dass sich das rentiert. Auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ist selten einer, an dem ich nicht dranbleiben kann. Ab und an kommt aber doch einer, und der sitzt immer auf einem RR. Andererseits haben bei Glatteis oder Regen Stollenreifen und Scheibenbremsen durchaus auch ihre Vorteile. Auch brauche ich mir über die zahlreichen Frostschäden auf den Straßen keinen Kopf zu machen. 
Von Schnitten um 40 km/h kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt nur träumen. Ich bin froh, wenn mein Ciclomaster am Abend eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 26 km/h anzeigt, und dazu muss ich schon einen guten Tag haben. Immerhin gibt's im realen Leben auch Ampeln (Stadtverkehr Köln, Leverkusen, Bensberg). 
Entweder bin ich nicht fit genug, oder Schnitte um die 40 sind nur mit dem RR möglich. Um das wirklich rauszufinden, muss ich mir wohl mal ein RR ausleihen.


----------



## sramx9 (6. April 2010)

Schäm dich nicht. Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis genau 1 der, mit dem RR, über eine längere Strecke, nen 40er Schnitt fährt.
z.B. letztes ( vorletztes? ) Jahr auf den Vattenfall cyclassics. Aber er fährt über Ostern auch schon mal 180km RR. Läuft Halbmarathon und am Ostermontag zum Training noch mal 10km. Ach ja - geschieden ist er auch ( einer der Gründe - Traning  )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (6. April 2010)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, in diesem Fred Infos über den "Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen MTB..... " zu finden. Stattdessen fast nur emotionale Statements.
> Ich fahre täglich mit meinem Fully (bleischweres Nicolai Helius) zur Arbeit, 38 km eine Strecke, ca 90% Asphalt, Sommer wie Winter. Natürlich ringe ich schon einige Zeit mit mir, endlich ein RR zu kaufen. Bisher bin ich aber nicht davon überzeugt, dass sich das rentiert. Auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit ist selten einer, an dem ich nicht dranbleiben kann. Ab und an kommt aber doch einer, und der sitzt immer auf einem RR. Andererseits haben bei Glatteis oder Regen Stollenreifen und Scheibenbremsen durchaus auch ihre Vorteile. Auch brauche ich mir über die zahlreichen Frostschäden auf den Straßen keinen Kopf zu machen.
> Von Schnitten um 40 km/h kann ich aber ehrlich gesagt nur träumen. Ich bin froh, wenn mein Ciclomaster am Abend eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 26 km/h anzeigt, und dazu muss ich schon einen guten Tag haben. Immerhin gibt's im realen Leben auch Ampeln (Stadtverkehr Köln, Leverkusen, Bensberg).
> Entweder bin ich nicht fit genug, oder Schnitte um die 40 sind nur mit dem RR möglich. Um das wirklich rauszufinden, muss ich mir wohl mal ein RR ausleihen.


 
mach dir keinen kopf wegen den schnitten,da gibts sehr große "spielräume" bei der wiedergabe.
ich fahre MTB komplett hart (so war es eben anfang der 90iger) u. fully.
auf unebener straße ist das fully genial,aber die "winterbereifung" kostet schon kraft.das harte mtb rollt schon leichter u. hat noch genügend "federung" durch die 2,1 reifen.
beim RR hast bei 8bar u. 23er reifen nicht wirklich federung.
würde mir sowas für den weg zur arbeit nicht antung..
trekingbereifung mit 28er breite sind wohl etwas besser.

wenn du jetzt einen 26er schnitt mit dem fully machst,dann ist das schon sehr schnell u. das bei fast 40km.damit kannst dich auch mit deinem fully bei einer RTF sehen lassen

wenn du herausfinden willst,was jetzt geht mit einem RR hilft wohl nur der selbstversuch.
ich hab mich mal grob vermessen u. mir einen schönen alten stahlrenner gekauft,der sicher 1-1,5kg mehr auf die waage bringt,aber für mich anfänger eine gute basis ist.
sicher  gibts auch für schmales geld einen gebr. alurenner.ist geschmackssache,aber das kennst ja beim mtb auch.
auch was die sitzpossition angeht>wie beim MTB.das geht beim RR von "geht gar nicht" bis "sau geil".
beim mir hat es mit dem alten RR top gepasst>glück?zufall?na ja,bischen vorher erkunden schadet nie u. wenn der vorbesitzer zufrieden war u. änliche figur u. größe hat,dann sollte es passen.

gruß
tom


----------



## J.O (6. April 2010)

Also bei mir liegt die Differenz vom MTB zum RR bei ca 8 km/h (im schnitt über ca: 1 Jahr) wobei ich mit dem MTB dann auch zu 80% im Gelände gefahren bin. Dabei nutze ich das RR hauptsächlich zum Training da man da die Trainingsbereiche besser Steuern kann als im Gelände.


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2010)

aloop schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirklich mitreden von wegen unterschied RR MTB kann ich ja nicht wirklich...
> Ich weiss nur dass ich mit meinem MTB (5.9kg) für trockene Verhältnisse mit Furious Fred Bereifung und Extralite 1180gr LRS auf der ebene mit
> 35km/h mit GA2 Puls unterwegs bin und Bergauf so machen RRfahrer stehen lass , fahre zwar ne ziemlich gestreckte Postion sieht aber trotzdem noch viel angenehmer aus als die auf dem RR. Also ich brauch definitiv keinen Renner


Dein Post hat Chancen in der dritten Reihe, irgendwann mal, meine Signatur zu werden - koppschüddel.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. April 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dein Post hat Chancen in der dritten Reihe, irgendwann mal, meine Signatur zu werden - koppschüddel.




da schmökert man noch ein wenig und wen liest man da?



Grüß´dich und DANKE nochmal fürs Guiding!

War eine traumhafte Runde! 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2010)

Schön zu hören!


----------



## pibach (7. April 2010)

Mal was zum Reifendurchmesser. Rechnerisch bzw. Labor auf Rollen bringt ein 28" gegenüber einem 20" Rad nur 3% geringeren Rollwiderstand. Dafür aber mehr Luftwiderstand (was wie vorab bemerkt relevanter ist). Die Raddurchmesser wurden von der UCI reglementiert auf 28" und zwar weil man mit kleineren Räder einen unfairen _Vorteil _hatte - und nicht umgekehrt. Das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass man näher im Windschatten bleiben kann. In der Praxis spielt die Radgröße kaum eine Rolle für die Geschwindigkeit auf einer guten Straße. Ein 26"er MTB kann also potenziell genausoschnell sein wie ein 28"er Rennrad. 

Übrigens: Es gibt im Faltradforum einige, die bei Rennen mit ihren 20" oder 24" Falträdern teilnehmen und mit vorderen Platzierungen abschließen. Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für Single Speed - erstaunlicherweise spielen also die Gänge kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2010)

pibach schrieb:


> Übrigens: Es gibt im Faltradforum einige, die bei Rennen mit ihren 20" oder 24" Falträdern teilnehmen und mit vorderen Platzierungen abschließen. Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für Single Speed - erstaunlicherweise spielen also die Gänge kaum eine Rolle.



Sprichst du von Rennen mit Fahrern nach DIN oder einer internationalen Norm?


----------



## MAMOARMIN (17. Mai 2010)

Also,
mtber bin ich..will irgendwann mal ne tria machen, deswegen letzes jahr vom Röster ne RR gekauft..
habe dann mal ne tour gemacht und muss sagen, das geht schon mehr die lutzi ab..
meine Tour war vom durchschnittstempo her ok und ich habe das gefühl, schneller fahren zu können, bei gleichem Kraftaufwand.
Reifenwiderstand hilft, der is geringer, aber am meisten ist wohl die sitzposition verantwortlich. Desweiteren ist der strassenrenner leichter und auch meine Ausstattung war nicht so schwer (kein Rucksack mit 3 liter blase usw..)
Alles in allem bin ich nur einmal letztes jahr gefahren, auf der strasse bockt es das halt nicht, fühl mich unwohl neben den Autos usw...aber ich muss dieses Jahr mehr mit dem Ding fahren, will ja nicht am nem tria teilnehmen (spass-->volkstria) ohne vorher ein paar km mit dem RR gefahren zu sein..
fazit: mit dem RR bin ich auf jedenfall schneller als aufm MTB...mehr spass habe ich auf dem RR


----------



## pibach (17. Mai 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Sprichst du von Rennen mit Fahrern nach DIN oder einer internationalen Norm?



Legendär sind ja die Rekorde von Alex Moulton auf seinem 17" Rad. Bzgl. Singelspeedern stehen einige Ergebnisse auf der Seite von Marcel Hahn.
Und z.B. wirbt Airnimal damit, dass mit ihrem Chameleon, ein 24" Faltrad, Bronzemedaillie beim den World Ironman Championships in Hawaii erreicht wurde. Ähnliche Ergebnisse berichtet Bike Friday von deren Faltern, meist Bergrennen. Spezielle Normierungen gibt es da wohl nicht, sonst dürften die Falträder ja nicht mitmachen. 

Am schnellsten sind ja ohnehin Tieflieger mit 20" Bereifung und in der HPV-Klasse mit Vollverkleidund sind oft nur 18" Räder drunter.

Ich persöhnlich fahr ein Dahon Mu Ex 20" Faltrad. Und das ist nach meinen Tests schon vergleichbar schnell wie ein ausgewachsenes Rad (in der gleichen Ausstattungs-/Gewichtsklasse).


----------



## bokimava (23. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Gestern ne für mich große Tour gefahren. Paderborn-Bad Salzuflen. Das sind knapp 55 km.
ich habe dafür mit dem RR 2h 20min pro Strecke gebraucht. Wobei die Hinfahrt ein Blindflug war, weil ich die Strecke über sone fahhradroutenplaner NRW geplant hatte und man das total vergessen kann. Hab tausend Umwege gemacht. 
Der Rückweg war lang, da ich große Steigungen wieder zurück musste.
Ich hatte Gestern total ein Erfolgserlebnis.
Meine Neue Höchstgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 59 kmh und ich hab einen Schnitt von 21kmh.
Ja, ja ich weiß, das ist nicht viel für ein RR aber mit meinen 98 Kilos bin ich da voll zu fireden. 
Also mit meinem Trekkingrad wäre ich NIE an diese Bilanz rann gekommmen, mit nem MTB auch net.


----------



## FalloutBoy (29. Mai 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis genau 1 der, mit dem RR, über eine längere Strecke, nen 40er Schnitt fährt. z.B. letztes ( vorletztes? ) Jahr auf den Vattenfall cyclassics.



Naja, das ist bei den Cyclassics auch keine Kunst - nen 40er Schnitt kann man da locker hinkriegen, ohne seine Nase auch nur ein einziges Mal in den Wind hängen zu müssen. Alles Lutscher da 

Das Osterprogramm deines Kollegen ist hingegen recht beeindruckend


----------



## Foen (6. Juni 2010)

Habe mir ein MTB mit 13Kg gekauft, wer danach Straße (6,8kg) fährt erlebt ein Wunder


----------



## Stefan Pan (14. Juni 2010)

Rennrad zu MTB mit Schwalbe big apple:

statt 25 km/h ~ 23 km/h. 

Mit besseren Reifen wäre es noch weniger. Aber je schneller man fährt, desto wichtiger wird die Aerodynamik. Die ist beim Renner besser, wenn man sich klein machen will/kann

Statt 37 im Einzelzeitfahren fährt man dann nur noch 33..., das ist dann schon merklich.

Auf normal-holperigem Asphalt, den man ja meistens hat, rollen die Renn- 28er etwas leichter als 26" Rennreifen. Auf feinstem, brettebenen Asphalt ist der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen. 

Ein leichtes MTB Hardtail mit gekürztem Lenker, Tria Aufsatz und guten Rennreifen, (evtl noch angepasster Übersetzung) fährt nicht langsamer als ein Rennrad. Wo soll auch der Unterschied sein?


----------



## tbird (15. Juni 2010)

Stefan Pan schrieb:


> Ein leichtes MTB Hardtail mit gekürztem Lenker, Tria Aufsatz und guten Rennreifen, (evtl noch angepasster Übersetzung) fährt nicht langsamer als ein Rennrad. Wo soll auch der Unterschied sein?



Dass Rennreifen, gekürzter Lenker, Tria-Aufsatz, angepasste Übersetzung NICHTS MEHR MIT EINEM MOUNTAINBIKE zu tun haben!! 

Ich fahre 2.25" Nobby Nics auf meinem Fully (130/130mm FW) mit 11,9kg. Rizer-Lenker mit 680mm Breite. Normaler Sattel. 3fach Kurbel mit 11-32er Kassette. DAS ist ein MTB .... 

Das, was du hier als "MTB Hardtail" titulierst, ist ein Rennrad mit MTB-Rahmen ... nichts anderes. Im Gelände ebensowenig zu Hause wie auf der Straße. Was soll das also?!


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Das, was du hier als "MTB Hardtail" titulierst, ist ein Rennrad mit MTB-Rahmen ... nichts anderes. Im Gelände ebensowenig zu Hause wie auf der Straße. Was soll das also?!



Hast Du den Beitrag des Threat Erstellers gelesen?
Und auch verstanden?


----------



## MTBmigo (15. Juni 2010)

@tbird
Moment mal, ist John Tomac damals etwa kein MTB gefahren? Oder war's nur ein umgebautes Rennrad? Oder ein Cyclo-Crosser? 
Wenn sich das ganze jetzt zur Schubladendiskussion entwickelt, dann wird's aber leicht lächerlich. 

Die wichtigsten Punkte, die den Unterschied machen, wurden doch schon genannt: Rollwiderstand der Reifen, Sitzposition (-> Luftwiderstand) und evtl. noch das Gewicht. Daher kann ein sehr leichtes MTB mit Slicks und rennmäßiger Sitzposition schon ein Rennradschreck sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (15. Juni 2010)

Habe nach einigem Hin und Her ein RR gekauft und es abgesehen von der fehlenden Zeit nicht bereut.


----------



## MrFaker (19. Juni 2010)

ich wurde schon von einigen RR-fahrer belächelt mit sprüchen "dein training mit dem MTB ist sehr gut", aber für mich war es einfach deprimierend, trotz guten MTB (~13,5kg -2,2 reifen) schnitten auf der straße gegen RR absolut ohne chance gewesen zu sein, und ich bin auch über 50-60km schnitte zwischen 26-28km/h gefahren.

schlussendlich lasse ich mir nun ein zeitfahrrad bauen 

lg chris


----------



## BruciesCardio (5. August 2010)

Ich kann meist nur die Rennradler belächeln, wenn ich von einer Landstraße auf einen Schotterweg richtung Wald einbiege und sie nicht folgen können selbst wenn sie wollten. Mountainbike heisst Freiheit, da ist die Geschwindigkeit doch zweitrangig.


----------



## schnellejugend (5. August 2010)

Aus welchem Loch kommst du denn gekrochen?


----------



## BruciesCardio (5. August 2010)

Scheint für Dich wohl ziemlich irrelevant zu sein


----------



## MTBmigo (5. August 2010)

*gähn*
Hab heute mit dem MTB auf der Straße bergauf eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer überholt.
Aber so ein Vergleich hinkt natürlich: mit dem RR bin ich am Berg eindeutig schneller als mit dem MTB. Außerdem machte die Gruppe den Eindruck, nur ein regeneratives Einheitchen zu absolvieren.


----------



## xxxT (5. August 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Hab heute mit dem MTB auf der Straße bergauf eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer überholt.
> Aber so ein Vergleich hinkt natürlich: mit dem RR bin ich am Berg eindeutig schneller als mit dem MTB. Außerdem machte die Gruppe den Eindruck, nur ein regeneratives Einheitchen zu absolvieren.


 
oder die hatten vllt schon 80 kilometer hinter sich .
am anderen laufradsatz hab ich auch 1,75er semislicks,spiele mit dem gedanken da 1,4er sportcontact draufzuziehen.

für ein vernüftiges RR reichts leider net


----------



## Versandhausradl (5. August 2010)

..komme vom RR und habe diesen Winter erstmals CX gefahren -sonst immer Hardtail.

Hausrunde: Haustür - 5x Kohlenhalde - Haustür (leicht geschottert/fest)
MTB Hardtail Stollen 12-32 = 59 min
MTB Hardtail Slicks 12-23 = 57min
Crosser schlechtes Wetter 12-27 Kompakt = 53,xx !!!!
Crosser gutes Wetter besserer Trainingszustand: 50:15

Ich bin auf allen gewohnten MTB Strecken mit der RR-Geometrie und ungefedert, antritt wie beim RR  deutlich schneller - wenn der Grip es mit den schmalen 28"x32 Reifen zuläßt...


----------



## ICON82 (15. August 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann muss ich mir wohl doch mal ein RR zulegen. 

Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich mir nicht mal ein güntiges Gebrauchtes zulegen sollte. Habe aber noch keinen Plan von der Materie. Muss mich erst einmal umschauen was es so gibt.

Im ürbrigen macht es immer wieder Spaß mit dem MTB ein paar RR zu überholen. Hatte gerade gestern erst wieder das Vergnügen. Leider halte ich das nicht lange durch, daher lieber ab auf den nächsten Feldweg und die Flucht antreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner77 (15. August 2010)

das wichtige beim rr ist, es muss zu dir passen, daher die geo muss einfach stimmen, ansonsten macht es eher keinen spass. für das erste rad würde ich da auch bei einem neurad nicht mehr als 1500 euro einplanen, vermutlich eher so 1000-1200 euro. in sachen gruppe eine 105er oder halt was vergleichbares von campa oder sram.


----------



## ICON82 (15. August 2010)

roadrunner77 schrieb:


> das wichtige beim rr ist, es muss zu dir passen, daher die geo muss einfach stimmen, ansonsten macht es eher keinen spass. für das erste rad würde ich da auch bei einem neurad nicht mehr als 1500 euro einplanen, vermutlich eher so 1000-1200 euro. in sachen gruppe eine 105er oder halt was vergleichbares von campa oder sram.



Bin doch ein armer Student. Habe an was gebrauchtes gedacht. Gibt sicher das ein oder andere Schnäppchen. Falls jemand was für einen 190cm großen MTBler hat, immer anbieten.


----------



## roadrunner77 (15. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Bin doch ein armer Student. Habe an was gebrauchtes gedacht. Gibt sicher das ein oder andere Schnäppchen. Falls jemand was für einen 190cm großen MTBler hat, immer anbieten.



komisch, irgendwie sagt mir das jeder noch student...ich komme ja selber aus einer studentenstadt...aber häufig ist das eher armut auf einem ich sag mal mittelhohen niveau 
die frage sollte eher sein, wie lang ist deine schrittlänge etc.

wurdest du oder hast du dich schon mal richtig vermessen?

p.s. schau dich ansonsten mal in den börsen der foren um, vielleicht auch bei ebay.


----------



## ICON82 (15. August 2010)

roadrunner77 schrieb:


> komisch, irgendwie sagt mir das jeder noch student...ich komme ja selber aus einer studentenstadt...aber häufig ist das eher armut auf einem ich sag mal mittelhohen niveau
> die frage sollte eher sein, wie lang ist deine schrittlänge etc.
> 
> wurdest du oder hast du dich schon mal richtig vermessen?
> ...



90cm! Habe mich unter nen Laser gestellt. Problem ist nicht das Geld aber ich investiere es lieber in das Teil mit den breiteren Reifen und leben will man ja auch noch.  Irgend eine Ausrede muss ich ja haben, oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> 90cm! Habe mich unter nen Laser gestellt. Problem ist nicht das Geld aber ich investiere es lieber in das Teil mit den breiteren Reifen und leben will man ja auch noch.  Irgend eine Ausrede muss ich ja haben, oder?


 
Bei uns ist ein Laden der relativ günstige XXL Räder (gebraucht) verkauft,da der Cheffe selbst XXL ist uns sich jedes Jahr ein neues Rad leistet,kann man da event. was bekommen>aber billig ist was anderes...
bei Interesse schick ich dir nen Link

Nochmals zum Tema:
Mal probiert wie schnell Ihr den Berg(Straße) runter rollen könnt?
Mit was bist schneller?
Normalses MTB mit Nobys (2,2)drauf od. normales RR (kein Zeitrad!)
Also bis jetzt hab ich mit dem MTB nicht großartig über 60km/h geschafft,aber mit dem RR wars ein "bissle" mehr
Allerdings im Gelände sieht der Vergleich anders aus
Grüße
Tom


----------



## ICON82 (17. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bei uns ist ein Laden der relativ günstige XXL Räder (gebraucht) verkauft,da der Cheffe selbst XXL ist uns sich jedes Jahr ein neues Rad leistet,kann man da event. was bekommen>aber billig ist was anderes...
> bei Interesse schick ich dir nen Link
> 
> Nochmals zum Tema:
> ...



Schick mal den Link. Ist zwar sicher nicht meine Preisklasse aber man kann es sich ja mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (1. September 2010)

Ich werde demnächst auf RR umsatteln 
und das MTB zur Stadtschlampe/Schlechtwetter-Bike degradieren.

Jahrelang bin ich MTB auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn gefahren,
richtiges Gelände haben meine Bikes nie gesehen. Und wenn wir mal
ehrlich sind, handhabt dass doch jeder 2. hier so - MTB für jeden 
Ensatzzweck, nur nicht fürs Gelände - da wo ein MTB eigentlich 
für geschaffen ist. 

Und wenn ich das dumme Gerede höre von wegen "mein Superdupa Leichtcarbon 8KG MTB nimmt
es locker mit einem RR auf" kann ich nur die Augen verdrehen. Nur weil 
ihr hin und wieder mal ein RR überholt, heißt das noch lange nichts..
Vielleicht hat der Fahrer eine fette Tour hinter sich oder der Fahrer ist
einfach nur "schlecht", es gibt zig mögliche Gründe.
IN DER REGEL aber hat man auf Asphalt mit MTB keine Chance gegen RR.
Ich habs schon zig Mal am eigenen Leibe erfahren, trotz ausgezeichneter Kondition
immer wieder den Kürzeren gezogen. Bis halt auf die genannten Ausnahmen.. (schlechter Fahrer usw.)

Irgendwann hat sich jedenfalls herausgestellt, dass ich ein Geschwindigkeits-Junkie bin, 
also Entwicklung zum "MTB" mit Slicks und Starrgabel. Allerdings reicht mir das nicht mehr, also RR.

Außerdem, es gibt schon genug Pseudo-MTBler


----------



## MTBmigo (1. September 2010)

Hey, und ein Cyclocrosser, also quasi ein waldautobahntaugliches Rennrad, wäre nichts für Dich?


----------



## Dosenbrot (1. September 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> Hey, und ein Cyclocrosser, also quasi ein waldautobahntaugliches Rennrad, wäre nichts für Dich?


 
Seit der Erfindung des Hardtails haben Crosser keine Existenzberechtigung mehr. Weil ihnen Hardtails in allen Belangen haushoch überlegen sind.


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Seit der Erfindung des Hardtails haben Crosser keine Existenzberechtigung mehr. Weil ihnen Hardtails in allen Belangen haushoch überlegen sind.



Netter Köder, aber hier ist ERNST angesagt.


----------



## Dosenbrot (1. September 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Netter Köder, aber hier ist ERNST angesagt.


 
Ernst ist mein Name! Seit dem ich das aus Spaß wurde! :-/


----------



## inhumanity (2. September 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> Hey, und ein Cyclocrosser, also quasi ein waldautobahntaugliches Rennrad, wäre nichts für Dich?



hatte ich bereits in Erwägung gezogen 
aber letzten Endes ist mir ein reinrassiges Rennrad lieber. 

Außerdem habe ich ja noch ein Hardtail rumstehen


----------



## JoernHH (2. September 2010)

bei mir ist es eher andersrum habe ein RR und werde mir nun ein MTB anschaffen um auch mal die "Freiheit" genießen zu können .

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## MTBmigo (2. September 2010)

Ein Cyclocrosser ist schon ziemlich speziell und mit einem Hardtail-MTB nicht wirklich zu vergleichen... (Zum Beispiel und um beim Thema zu bleiben: mit einem Cyclocrosser ist man im nicht zu schwierigen Gelände einfach am schnellsten.)
Klar: wenn man ein MTB und ein Rennrad hat, dann kann man sich schon fragen, wieso man da noch etwas im Bereich dazwischen brauchen sollte. Bei mir bleibt's auch regelmäßig beim Nachdenken über das Thema.


----------



## Dosenbrot (2. September 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> (Zum Beispiel und um beim Thema zu bleiben: mit einem Cyclocrosser ist man im nicht zu schwierigen Gelände einfach am schnellsten.


 
Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee? Es gibt reihenweise Carbon HTs, die sind leichter als Crosser. Zudem haste besseren Grip. Da kann kein Crosser gegen anstinken! ;-)


----------



## MTBmigo (2. September 2010)

Was kennst du denn für Crosser... Hier geht's um Cyclocrosser, die sind kaum schwerer als ein Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (2. September 2010)




----------



## MTBmigo (3. September 2010)

Isn Motocrosser - und schneller als Hardtail.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. September 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> Was kennst du denn für Crosser... Hier geht's um Cyclocrosser, die sind kaum schwerer als ein Rennrad.


 
Irgend wie werden jetzt wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen>beide schmecken aber gut!
Ich fahre fast alles,ausser DH/Enduro/BMX u. eben Cyclocrosser.

Das Gelände,das ich befahre,da reicht ein MTB Hardtail/Fully mit 80-100mm.
Wenn ich es "hart" haben möchte,dann nehme ich mein hartes MB4 MTB.
Auf der Straße logo dann das RR,das aber auch ab u. zu über Schotterwege/Waldwege fahren muss,was kein Problem darstellt.
Ein Cyclocrosser ,ist für mich persöhnlich ,sowas von unnötig,aber wenn ich es mir überlege könnte ein Vergleich zu einem leichten Race Hardtail mit dünnen Reifen sich nicht viel geben.

Aber ich denke hier gehts um einen vergleich eines MTB`s mit geländetauglichen Reifen u. Federung u. einem (preislich) vergleichbaren RR,oder?
Also nichts mit Spezialanfertigung etc.

Zum Thema:
Beim Rollen,also bergab ohne Treten konnte ich (letztes We vom Stelvio>Umbrailpass runter)gut den Unterschied zw. einem MTB u. einem RR sehen.
Bis 50-60km/h geht ein MTB auch ganz gut,dauert eben etwas länger bis zur erreichung der Geschw.
Aber darüber wirds im Vergleich deutlicher +70km/h ist kein Thema mit RR.Hatte einen netten Vergleich mit einem Pulk MTB`ler (auf der Straße).Bis 50-60km/h war es schwer an ihnen vorbei zu kommen>hatten die ganze Fahrbahnbreite für sich genützt>lag es an den breiten Lenkern?
Die Sitzpossition ist (meist) aufrechter u.der Lenker (meist)breiter>somit ergibt sich eine ganz andere Angriffsfläche des Fahrtwindes.Dazu Rollen die RR Reifen einfach zu gut u. die rotierenden Massen im RR LRS sind (meist) leichter.
Also trotz geringerem Gewichts (Fahrer u. Rad) konnte ich (auf freier Strecke) locker an den MTB`s vorbei gehen.
Bergauf hat mich sogar so mancher MTB`ler überholt>die waren aber auch mal richtig fit>der Rest hatten die kurzen Übersetzungen gewählt u. kurbelten eben wie wild....

Gestern hat uns (RR-Fahrer),auf dem Flachen,ein Hardtailfahrer(mit dicken Stollen) bei ca. 30km/h überholt.Er hat das Tempo echt lange gehalten u. war immer zw. 30-32km/h unterwegs.Respekt,wer so schnell ,längere Etappen mit dem MTB fahren kann.
Wir mit dem RR waren da eher locker am Kurbeln u. konnten uns gut unterhalten>der MTB Kollege hatte allerdings an der Ampel einen etwas "gestressten" Gesichtsausdruck
Selbst eine "Zeitfahrhaltung" konnte Ihn auf dem MTB nicht wirklich Abstand zw. uns bringen lassen....
Denke aber wenn der Fahrer noch fitter gewesen wäre,dann wären wir nicht so locker hinter gefahren...aber wenn dann dieser Fahrer auf dem RR gesessen wäre,dann hätte der MTB`ler nicht überholen können.
Alles klar

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTBmigo (3. September 2010)

Weil Du meinen Beitrag zitierst und dann was von Äpfel und Birnen schreibst: ich habe allenfalls zum Gewicht was gesagt und ansonsten keine hinkenden Vergleiche angestellt. (Einen Beitrag vorher hatte ich sogar noch geschrieben, dass man es kaum vergleichen kann.)
Das von Dir geschriebene brauchst Du also nicht an meine Adresse zu richten, mir ist das alles klar bzw. sehe das ja auch so und Du rennst offene Türen ein.


----------



## inhumanity (3. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Er hat das Tempo echt lange gehalten u. war immer zw. 30-32km/h unterwegs.Respekt,wer so schnell ,längere Etappen mit dem MTB fahren kann.



Dieses Phänomen kenne ich..
ich bin auf Touren schon zig Leuten ("Kontrahenten") begegnet 
die scheinbar alle Kräfte mobilisieren um es einem "zu zeigen".

Die fahren für gewöhnlich nicht wirklich auf diesem Niveau und bei dem Tempo, 
aber um den Harten raushängen zu lassen legen sie sich so richtig ins Zeug. 
Ich würde dann gerne mal sehen wie die am Ende ihrer Tour fahren,
völlig entkräftet wie Schnecken. Oder spätestens Zuhause kommt dann das böse Erwachen.. 

Letztens klebte mir mal ein sündhaft teures Fully am Arsch. 
Der Fahrer (mitten in der Pubertät) war wirklich sehr hartnäckig, fast schon penetrant.
Da ich Single-Speed Hardtail fahre, konnte ich der Nervensäge leider
nicht davon fahren, also änderte ich nach ca. 25Min. Nerverei meine Tour.

Dieses Gehabe ist einfach nur affig!


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. September 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> Weil Du meinen Beitrag zitierst und dann was von Äpfel und Birnen schreibst: ich habe allenfalls zum Gewicht was gesagt und ansonsten keine hinkenden Vergleiche angestellt. (Einen Beitrag vorher hatte ich sogar noch geschrieben, dass man es kaum vergleichen kann.)
> Das von Dir geschriebene brauchst Du also nicht an meine Adresse zu richten, mir ist das alles klar bzw. sehe das ja auch so und Du rennst offene Türen ein.


 
war eigentlich auch nicht dein post gemeint.sorry.hab das nur aufgegriffen.hätte besser nur auf antworten drücken sollen
galt eigentlich dem vergleich crosser vs. mtb u. das stand so schön in deinem post..
also passt schon

noch mal kurz zum thema:
mein hartes MTB(quasi ein stabiles 26" RR mit Stollenbereifung u. breitem Lenker) ist mit smart sam (2,1 mit 2,5bar)ausgerüstet u. ich finde das gerade noch ne angemessene Bereifung für ein mtb was man ab u. zu im Gelände bewegt.alles andere finde ich mehr race(rocket ron etc.) od. straßenlastig (sorry für die schwalbelastige bereifung>kenne nicht wirklich was anderes).
Damit kann ich ganz gut bei langsam radelden RR-Fahrer(~25km/h) mitfahren.
Sitzpossition ist beim MB4 schon race-lastig...
Mit meinem Spez.Hardrock Hardtail mit 2,4er S-Works Stollen fahre ich mir buchstäblich nen Wolf mit der aufrechten Sitzhaltung u. den Reifen.Da sind auf Dauer nicht mehr als 20-23km/h möglich. 
So,jetzt nehme ich das olle Motobecane Straßen-RR(Sportlenker) u. vergleiche das mit dem MB4>jetzt wäre es knapp>kommt jetzt auf die Tour an>wellig>Radweg mit Schotter od. Straße auf dem flachen...
Gegen das Pina u. Straße>kein Thema>RR

Im Grund genommen hinken alle Vergleiche.
Was sucht ein MTB auf der Straße u. was ein RR im Gelände

Logo macht es Laune einem RR Fahrer auf der Straße kurz die Stollen zu zeigen>musst aber nur hoffen,das man fitter ist od. der RR-Fahrer nur sein Grundlagentraing fährt.

Also haut rein...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## inhumanity (3. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Was sucht ein MTB auf der Straße



die Frage kannst du hier jedem 2. stellen..

Ich denke es liegt hauptsächlich an der Allround-Tauglichkeit
und an der Optik. So ne schicke High-Tech Gabel und fette Reifen 
machen schon ordentlich was her.

Rennrad wiederum ist den Leuten zu unbequem, zu speziell..


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. September 2010)

inhumanity schrieb:


> Dieses Phänomen kenne ich..
> ich bin auf Touren schon zig Leuten ("Kontrahenten") begegnet
> die scheinbar alle Kräfte mobilisieren um es einem "zu zeigen".
> 
> ...


 


Musste gerade an eine kürzlich erlebte Geschichte denken...
Ein RR Kollege u. ich ebenfalls mit dem RR hatten gerade eine gut hügelige 80KM Feierabendrunde hinter uns als wir uns getrennt auf den Heimweg machten>ich noch ne "nette" Rampe hoch> ca. 2Km bis zur Haustüre...
War gut am schnaufen,bin aber mein zügiges Tempo weiter gefahren>war dann froh als ich oben war u. es nur leicht ansteigend war>bin aber nicht wirklich schneller geradelt>quasi "ausgeradelt">also mir hats an dem Tag gereicht,als ein MTB-Jüngling plötzlich neben mich führ u. nett gegrüßt hat u.mit einem breiten grinsen an mir vorbei wollte
Erst dachte ich>sch...drauf,aber dann hab ich nur laut gesagt"das kann jetzt nicht sein" u. hab dann doch noch nen Sprint angezogen um dem "Rotzlöffel" nicht triumpfieren zu lassen
...also ich hasse das Gehabe auch!


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. September 2010)

inhumanity schrieb:


> die Frage kannst du hier jedem 2. stellen..
> 
> Ich denke es liegt hauptsächlich an der Allround-Tauglichkeit
> und an der Optik. So ne schicke High-Tech Gabel und fette Reifen
> ...


 

OK,muss auch gestehen,das ich mein MTB auch auf der Straße bewege>wohne eben nicht gerade neben Trails u. muss (leider) viel Straße fahren um zu den Trails zu gelangen.
Wenn ich Glück habe,dann sind es 40% Straße/60%Gelände u. da nehme ich schon jeden Grasstreifen neben dem Radweg mit
Alternative wäre eben das Bike ins Auto u. dann in den Wald...

Auf dem RR sitz man eben schon sehr sportlich>vergleich zum CC-Racer ist da sicher nicht falsch u. das liegt nicht jedem.
Muss sagen,ich fahre auch sehr gerne das Hardtail ,mit der aufrechten Sitzpossition>lässt sich so schön Wheelys damit machen

Ach ja...ich hab meine Beine nicht rasiert zum RR fahren

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmigo (3. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ach ja...ich hab meine Beine nicht rasiert zum RR fahren



Ich auch nicht. Jetzt sind wir beide keine echten RR-Fahrer und müssen Mountainbiker bleiben.

Aber mir wäre der oben erwähnte "MTB-Jüngling" mit dem breiten Grinsen sonstwo vorbei gegangen. Von mir aus kann der mich dann ruhig Spielverderber nennen, ist mir doch egal.

Mal wieder back to topic: mit dem RR war ich den Sommer über schonmal mit Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von über 30 km/h bis etwa 3 Stunden unterwegs, beim MTB (CC Hardtail, relativ flache Sitzposition) ist sowas ziemlich utopisch. Für einen Schnitt von mehr als 25 km/h im Gelände muss ich mich schon ziemlich anstrengen und selbst auf der Straße sind 30 km/h auf Dauer (sagen wir mal 1 Stunde lang) kaum zu schaffen (RoRo in 2.25 und mit 3 Bar haben eben immer noch ordentlich Rollwiderstand).


----------



## ICON82 (4. September 2010)

Im übrigen erwische ich mich ab und zu auch bei so Aktionen. Wie bereits erwähnt, weiß man nie, wie viel der andere schon in den Beinen hat. Im übrigen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die RR weit aus freundlicher sind als die MTB Fraktion. Die sind immmer brav am Grüßen und die MTBler schauen meist nur dumm.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. September 2010)

Bin ja erst RR Neuling,also erst seit April 2010 damit auf der Straße unterwegs u. auf der Suche nach Grundlagenerweiterung fürs MTB
Wie gesagt,macht es für mich wenig Sinn mit dem MTB auf der Straße 2-3h nach Feierabend damit die Stollen abzuwetzen

Hab auch gelernt,dass man als RR Fahrer keinen Rücksack trägt,nicht die weiten MTB Hosen anzieht u. eben auch ein MTB Helm sich nicht so gut auf dem RR macht
Mittlerweile fahre ich mit den RR Klamotten auch auf dem MTB u. MTB oft auch ohne Rucksack>unglaublich was ich immer so alles mitgeschleppt habe auf dem MTB

Apropo>so ein Rucksack(ich meine nicht so ein Trinkblasen Teil) kann bei der Abfahrt auch etwas bremsen...

kurz offtopic zum Grüßen:
Irgend wie kommt es mir so vor,oder viell. geht es nur mir so,dass sich die Hilfsbereitschafft unter den Radlern verschlechtert hat.
Woran kann das liegen?Will man nur sein Training durchziehen u. nicht nacht rechts u. links sehen?
Hatte vor 2 Wochen einen Kettenklemmer am MTB>"meine Leute" sind weiter u. ein RR-Fahrer auf der Straße(wir waren auf dem Feldweg),hat mich gefragt ob ich Hilfe/Werkzeug benötige 
Vor einer Woche hatte ich nen Kettenriss u. selbst mit der Kette in der Hand sind 3 MTB`ler an mir vorbei ohne ein Wort zu sagen
Ich Grüße MTB u. RR Fahrer,egal mit was ich unterwegs bin...kurzes Nicken reicht ja auch

und noch schnell wieder zum Thema zu kommen,wenn der Unterschied zw. RR u. MTB nicht groß od. gar gleich wäre,würde wir beider der Tour de France event. auch Hardtails od. gar 29er sehen?

So ne Eierlegendewollmichsau als Rad wäre schon was feines....
denke gerade an so ein 29er Hardtail mit Tretlagerschaltung u. ca.9-10kg
...mein RR hat 9,5kg in Stahl

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mäcpomm (4. September 2010)

Wer sich "messen" will soll Rennen fahren. Alles Andere ist Wischiwaschi.


----------



## berdi (4. September 2010)

also ich fahr mit em mtb ka was für ne durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, aber am berg komm ich auch gut weg . ich find es is kein vergleich mtb und rennrad vllt für ausdauer aufzubaun aber sonst is es kein vergleich und ich fahr im verein im straßentraining bei den rennradlern immer ziemlich vorne mit aber meine welt is eher abseits der straße, weils mehr spaß macht aber ich seh meistens keinen geschwindigkeitsunterschied oder wenn dann minimal 
mfg Marcel


----------



## MTBmigo (5. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> und noch schnell wieder zum Thema zu kommen,wenn der Unterschied zw. RR u. MTB nicht groß od. gar gleich wäre,würde wir beider der Tour de France event. auch Hardtails od. gar 29er sehen?



Klar, bald werden die beim Zeitfahren mit Mountainbikes an den Start gehen. Sind ja eh gleich schnell.
Weil wir grade so schön beim Thema sind: stellt doch mal ein MTB und ein RR nebeneinander und vergleicht die Geometrien. Den Lenker bekommt man beim MTB höchstens nur dann annähernd so tief wie beim RR, wenn man den Rahmen viel zu klein kauft. Der Punkt ist einfach die Sitzposition, die (bzw. der daraus resultierende Luftwiderstand) bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten plötzlich anfängt eine entscheidende Rolle zu spielen. Also selbst mit Slicks am MTB hat man da immer noch einen ziemlich großen Nachteil (welcher sich wohl nur noch mit reiner Muskelarbeit kompensieren lässt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pass (6. September 2010)

deutlicher unterschied bei mir bin MTB auf speed gefahren und mit dem rennrad fahre ich locker 3x so schnell


----------



## mäcpomm (6. September 2010)

Wir mußten gestern auch knapp 10 km Straße fahren und hatten es mit unseren MTB's recht eilig.
Total am Ende schielte ich auf meinen Garmin und wollte es nicht glauben .......wie langsam wir waren.......


----------



## Southbike (7. September 2010)

der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen MTB und Rennrad und ist deutlich vorhanden.
liegt am Gewicht, geringeren Rollwiderstand (durch Bereifung) und Geometrie und geringen Luftwiderstande.

jedes Bike für seinen Einsatzweck, richtiges technisches Gelände/Touren fährt man auch weniger mit einem Hardtail. 
klar kann man das, ob das dann Spass macht oder sinnvoll ist , ist eine andere Frage. 
das verhält sich gleich mit einem MTB auf Asphalt. wenn ich viel Asphalt fahre und Grundlagen abschruppe, fahre ich dies nur mit dem Rennrad/Speedbike.

wenn man auf dem Asphalt halbwegs Spass haben will und den "Geschwindigkeitsrausch" mag, kommt man nicht an einem Rennrad/Speedbike vorbei....


----------



## pass (7. September 2010)

Also ich bemerke sehr gut das man mit nem MTB nur halb so schnell wird wie mit dem Rennrad und bei mir liegts weniger an den reifen , da ich meine reifen abgefahren habe also so das kein profil mehr drauf ist und trotzdem mit dem Rennrad bekommt man eindeutig ne hohe geschwindigkeit drauf.


----------



## mastervier (7. September 2010)

mit n rennrad wird man auch recht schnell wenn es ma nur wenige Prozent bergab geht.
Mit n MTB braucht man da schon n bissl mehr Gefälle. Aber n MTB bewegt man ja auch nicht auf der Straße.
Aber flott kann es trotzdem werden. Habe letztens auf ne Abfahrt über Wurzeln und Steine die 85 km/h gepackt. Das war aber schon echt grenzwertig. Ab 70 fand ich das Hinterrad irgendwie schwammig. Hatte erst gedacht ich hätte n Platten. Der Magnet vom Tacho hat sich dabei allerdings auch verabschiedet


----------



## AC-Stef (7. September 2010)

also Anfang des Jahres mach ich auch schon mal paar Rennräder platt auf der Strasse unterwges zum nächsten Trail.

weil Rennräder im Winter nicht wirklich gut auf der Strasse liegen

Gruß Stef


----------



## tbird (8. September 2010)

Richtige Rennradfahrer trainieren auch im Winter ... drinnen


----------



## Versandhausradl (9. September 2010)

tbird schrieb:


> Richtige Rennradfahrer trainieren auch im Winter ... drinnen


 
...glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden - richtige MTB`ler trainieren GA und andere Trainingsbereiche auf dem Rennrad!  Ja - ich habe rasierte Beine und komme nicht vom "Bauernsport"...und "Möbellaster wuchten"...


----------



## ICON82 (10. September 2010)

mastervier schrieb:


> mit n rennrad wird man auch recht schnell wenn es ma nur wenige Prozent bergab geht.
> Mit n MTB braucht man da schon n bissl mehr Gefälle. Aber n MTB bewegt man ja auch nicht auf der Straße.
> Aber flott kann es trotzdem werden. Habe letztens auf ne Abfahrt über Wurzeln und Steine die 85 km/h gepackt. Das war aber schon echt grenzwertig. Ab 70 fand ich das Hinterrad irgendwie schwammig. Hatte erst gedacht ich hätte n Platten. Der Magnet vom Tacho hat sich dabei allerdings auch verabschiedet



Entweder mache ich was falsch oder ich bin einfach langsam.
Wie bekommt man 85kmh drauf? Bei mir ist irgendwie bei ca. 60 Schluss, da kann ich treten wie ich will, dann kommt einfach nichts mehr. Finde ich im übrigen auch schnell genug.


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. September 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Entweder mache ich was falsch oder ich bin einfach langsam.
> Wie bekommt man 85kmh drauf? Bei mir ist irgendwie bei ca. 60 Schluss, da kann ich treten wie ich will, dann kommt einfach nichts mehr. Finde ich im übrigen auch schnell genug.


 
Dann mach ich auch was falsch...od. der Hügel war zu nieder...od. meine Hose voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (10. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Dann mach ich auch was falsch...od. der Hügel war zu nieder...od. meine Hose voll


----------



## Jimbsi (11. September 2010)

hm, ich liebäugle auch mir noch nebenbei ein RR anzuschaffen,deswegen bin hier auf das Thema gestossen, aber momentan verwundern mich eher die schnitte die hier manche an den Tag legen, wenn ich mit meinem Mtb irgendwo im Wald oder Geländer unterwegs bin schaffe ich grad ma so 14,xx als Durchsbittsgeschwindigkeit^^ komme mir ziemlich schlecht vor^^


----------



## MTBmigo (11. September 2010)

Jimbsi schrieb:


> hm, ich liebäugle auch mir noch nebenbei ein RR anzuschaffen,deswegen bin hier auf das Thema gestossen, aber momentan verwundern mich eher die schnitte die hier manche an den Tag legen, wenn ich mit meinem Mtb irgendwo im Wald oder Geländer unterwegs bin schaffe ich grad ma so 14,xx als Durchsbittsgeschwindigkeit^^ komme mir ziemlich schlecht vor^^



Ich mir anfangs auch. Komischweise trifft man diese Helden in freier Wildbahn kaum an. Unglaublich, wie langsam da teilweise gefahren wird.
Ein 20er Schnitt auf Waldwegen ist aber kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, auch nicht mit einem "Gerät" von über 12 kg.


----------



## Jimbsi (12. September 2010)

Bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## mastervier (12. September 2010)

Der Hügel war auch echt steil. Hatte auch schiss, hab mir einfach gedacht die 180mm werdens scho richten


----------



## Stiegl-Killer (13. September 2010)

Also, ich hab zwar keinen Vergleich von MTB zu RR, aber einen Vergleich vom Crossrad zum Cyclocrosser.

Da bin ich meist so 4-5km/h schneller im Schnitt....
Häufig ist es aber auch deutlich weninger.. kommt halt auf die länge der Tour an und auf die Höhenmeter! Zudem hab ich den Cyclo erst 10Tage!

Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen wie ein MTB nur unwesentlich langsamer sein soll!
Klar, es gibt immer Leute die richtig Gas geben können, aber die könnten das ja auch auf nem Rennrad und dann müssten sie ansich flotter sein!

Was ich mich Frage, ob jemand hier mit nem reinen RR zurecht kommt.. wenn ihr doch alle MTB Fahrer seid und dann nicht mal ne kleine Abkürzung über nen Feldweg oder schlechten Radweg nehmen könnt!

Da bin ich froh das ich nen Cyclocrosser habe... ich fahre zwar eigentlich nur Straße.. aber ab und an geht es dann im leichten Gelände weiter... und wenn ich Bock auf RR Reifen habe.... dann zieh ich sie einfach drauf.... so groß ist dann der Unterscheid nicht vom Cyclo zum RR!


----------



## inhumanity (16. September 2010)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen wie ein MTB nur unwesentlich langsamer sein soll!
> Klar, es gibt immer Leute die richtig Gas geben können, aber die könnten das ja auch auf nem Rennrad und dann müssten sie ansich flotter sein!



im Vergleich RR vs. MTB Hardtail kommt mir das MTB 
vor wie ein träger Panzer. Und flott bin ich auf beiden Rädern..


----------



## mäcpomm (16. September 2010)

Dito.


----------



## fabse. (21. September 2010)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage, ob jemand hier mit nem reinen RR zurecht kommt.. wenn ihr doch alle MTB Fahrer seid und dann nicht mal ne kleine Abkürzung über nen Feldweg oder schlechten Radweg nehmen könnt!



Warum sollte man das mit nem Rennrad nicht machen können? 
Wenns nicht anders geht, dann fahr ich halt mit meinem Renner über Schotter. Ich versteh das manchmal nicht, warum man immer meint ein Rennrad mit Samthandschuhen anfassen zu müssen ...

Und diesen Thread, der mitterweile an die 20.000 Klicks hat, hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab ein geiles Rennrad und ein schickes MTB. Es sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke. Warum man jetzt den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied so lang und breit diskutieren muss, hab ich noch nicht geblickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2010)

fabse. schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das mit nem Rennrad nicht machen können?
> Wenns nicht anders geht, dann fahr ich halt mit meinem Renner über Schotter. Ich versteh das manchmal nicht, warum man immer meint ein Rennrad mit Samthandschuhen anfassen zu müssen ...
> 
> Und diesen Thread, der mitterweile an die 20.000 Klicks hat, hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden. Ich hab ein geiles Rennrad und ein schickes MTB. Es sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge, für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke. Warum man jetzt den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied so lang und breit diskutieren muss, hab ich noch nicht geblickt.


 

...mein Stahl-RR kann gut was ab u. ich habe beim Schotter-Teilstück am Umbrailpass so manchen MTB`ler überholt(auf dem geraden Stücken>nicht in den Kurven!)
Aber solche Straßenverhältnisse suche ich mir nicht bewusst mit dem RR,dafür habe ich ja die MTB`s

Trotzdem wollte ich mal wissen ob ich mit dem Fully auch flott die Straße hinunter rollen kann:
Mit dem Centurion mit 120mm waren es 77,8km/h u. mit dem GT 80,2km/h,aber beide an unterschiedlichen Strecken.
Finde das schon ganz ordentlich mit den Stollen...
Aber ich denke auf gleicher Strecke wäre ich mit dem RR an die 100km/h "Schallmauer" gekommen


----------



## oliwa (26. September 2010)

Klingt alles super,

am schnellst bist du aber auf einem Liegerad. Ich habe ein 13,5kg schweres Liegerad und es ist immer wieder amüsant, wenn die Rennradler zu dritt nebeneinander fahren und ich mit der Glocke von hinten mir dann Platz verschaffen muss, damit sie mich überholen lassen. Abwärts ist auch schön anzusehen, wie ich mit 50 ohne Treten am RRdler vorbeifahre, er aber tretet wie blöd, um die vielleicht 48 zu halten. Der Luftwiderstand steigt ab 35km/h zu DEM Bremser. Da sind Reifen und Gewicht (auf der Ebene) zweitrangig. Am Berg spüre ich dann die 13,5kg schon.
Letzthin bin ich ein M5 Highracer gefahren,
http://www.m5-ligfietsen.com/uploads/Itemizer/popups/1364.1.jpg
das Ding hat gute 7kg, also im Rennradbereich. Damit fährst du auf der Ebene mal schnell 10min einen knappen 50er, ohne ein Radprofi sein zu müssen.
Ein Rennrad wäre mir zu unbequem, dagegen ist ein MTB fast ein Sofa, vom Liegerad ganz angesehen mal.
Technisch finde ich die RR aber superinteressant. Hatte gerade ein 6kg, Cannondale RR mal in einer Hand, Arm dabei ausgestreckt. Ich bekam dabei schon glasige Augen.

Oliver


----------



## oliwa (26. September 2010)

pibach schrieb:


> Mal was zum Reifendurchmesser. Rechnerisch bzw. Labor auf Rollen bringt ein 28" gegenüber einem 20" Rad nur 3% geringeren Rollwiderstand. Dafür aber mehr Luftwiderstand (was wie vorab bemerkt relevanter ist). Die Raddurchmesser wurden von der UCI reglementiert auf 28" und zwar weil man mit kleineren Räder einen unfairen _Vorteil _hatte - und nicht umgekehrt. Das liegt aber vor allem daran, dass man näher im Windschatten bleiben kann. In der Praxis spielt die Radgröße kaum eine Rolle für die Geschwindigkeit auf einer guten Straße. Ein 26"er MTB kann also potenziell genausoschnell sein wie ein 28"er Rennrad.
> 
> Übrigens: Es gibt im Faltradforum einige, die bei Rennen mit ihren 20" oder 24" Falträdern teilnehmen und mit vorderen Platzierungen abschließen. Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für Single Speed - erstaunlicherweise spielen also die Gänge kaum eine Rolle.




Das meine ich auch. Ein Kollege von  mir fährt ein Zox Tiefflieger (Liegerad)
http://www.zoxbikes.com/index.php?page_id=284
Die Räder sind 20 Zoll groß, also richtige Schlaglochsuchgeräte. Trotzdem zieht er am Berg und auf der Ebene an mir (mit mtb unterwegs) locker davon. Ab und zu muss auch ein RRler dran glauben. Ich denke, wenn der Weg hart und glatt ist, also asphaltiert, dann ist der Raddurchmesser nicht so entscheidend wie der Luftwiderstand. Der Unterschied von RR und MTB wird also die Sitzposition sein. Oder??

Oliver


----------



## inhumanity (26. September 2010)

oliwa schrieb:


> am schnellst bist du aber auf einem Liegerad. Ich habe ein 13,5kg schweres Liegerad



ich bin ein wenig irritiert -
bike jetzt schon seit ca. 6 Jahren und bin in dieser Zeit schon dutzenden Liegerädern auf Touren begegnet. 
Schnell ja, aber nicht schneller als mein Hardtail, und erst recht nicht schneller als RR. 

Von einem einem Liegerad wurde ich bisher noch nicht überholt und empfand diese aber auch nicht 
sonderlich schwer zu überholen. Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen..


----------



## oliwa (26. September 2010)

Dann hatten die nichts in den Beinen. Auf Kreuzotter findest du die Berechnungen. Da kann man auch die Unterschiede zwischen mtb und rr berechnen, um die es ja in diesem Threat geht.

Oliver


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

...so ein verkleideter Liegestuhl hält auch den Speed Rekord ohne Windschatten auf der Ebene.

Aber sowas gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (27. September 2010)

inhumanity schrieb:


> Von einem einem Liegerad wurde ich bisher noch nicht überholt und empfand diese aber auch nicht
> sonderlich schwer zu überholen. Das sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen..



Holla, aufm Liegerad würde ich auch ungern sportlich fahren da einfach zu schnell. Zumindest auf einem Tieflieger bin ich bei gleichem Krafteinsatz sicher 10-15km/h schneller. Das wird dann schnell zu einem heftigen Ritt.


----------



## poki (27. September 2010)

Stiegl-Killer schrieb:


> ... Was ich mich Frage, ob jemand hier mit nem reinen RR zurecht kommt.. wenn ihr doch alle MTB Fahrer seid und dann nicht mal ne kleine Abkürzung über nen Feldweg oder schlechten Radweg nehmen könnt!
> 
> Da bin ich froh das ich nen Cyclocrosser habe... ich fahre zwar eigentlich nur Straße.. aber ab und an geht es dann im leichten Gelände weiter... und wenn ich Bock auf RR Reifen habe.... dann zieh ich sie einfach drauf.... so groß ist dann der Unterscheid nicht vom Cyclo zum RR!


 
Ich fahre RR und CX. Mit dem CX deckt man eigentlich technisch alle Strecken ab (hier im Rheinland), das ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## oliwa (27. September 2010)

Eben,

deshalb will ich ja neben meinem alltagstauglichen Liegerad eine Cannondale Scalpel.
Wenn´s dann mal schneller werden sollte, dann gibts ein M5 Highracer, um die RR Fahrer zu "ärgern".

Oliver


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

...stell mir gerade bildlich vor wie das auf nem Trail mit einem Liegerad aussieht,oder bei einem drop 
So mit den Beinen voraus ab ins Unterholz

Oder mit einem CX auf einem schönen verblockten Stein/Wurzeltrail>muss ein irres Gefühl sein ,wenn man so den Rahmen/die Gabel an seine Belastungsgrenze führen kann.
...von den anschließenden Masagekosten ganz abgesehen!

Also für mich ist ein Liegerad kein RR u. ein CX kein MTB.
Beides sicherlich interessant,aber für mich sowas von unnötig,dass mir sowas sicherlich nicht ins Haus kommt!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## oliwa (27. September 2010)

@MTB-Tom

Hallo, hallo,

ich behauptete nie, dass ich mit dem Liegerad über Stock und Stein fuhr und fahre. Es galt darzustellen, dass der Luftwiderstand DAS bremsende Moment bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten war. Dabei nannte ich auch das Liegerad, da nun mal konzeptbedingt der geringeste Querschnitt im Fahrtwind liegt. Deshalb! Dass das schnelle Fahren auf der Straße mit einem Rennrad am besten gehen soll, wurde hier von anderen beschrieben. Dass mich das ebenso reizt, tat ich kund. Dass ich aber das Schnellfahren eben nicht auf einem RR machen möchte, sondern mir dann lieber ein Kohlefaser Liegerennrad besorgen möchte, um wiederum NUR auf dem Asphalt zu fahren, hat so seine Gründe. Einer davon ist, dass man dann wirklich schnell ist, immer von der selben Tretleistung ausgegangen. Klar, ein Lance Armstrong holt mich auf einem Klapprad ein, dich aber wahrscheinlich auch.  

Was mich wundert ist, dass viele mtb Fahrer mit Hardtails herumfahren, sogar über die Alpen nach Italien. Dann wundert mich, dass dann ein Fully mit 100mm Federweg in deinen Augen kein echtes mtb ist. Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber ich habe um mich nur 2500er bis über 3000er Berge. Du auch. Viele MTB Fahrer, die ich so sehe, fahren mit Hardtails oder mit Federwegen wie das Scalpel. Ich kann damit doch sicher auch einen Singeltrail runterfahren, halt langsam. Das ist mir aber egal, da mir das RAd zu schade wäre, das gälte aber auch für ein Allmountain+ Rad.

So, nun bist du wieder drann 

Oliver


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

Hallo Oliver,
ich beziehe mich nur auf das Topic:
RR vs MTB
Da stand nichts von Liegerad od.CX

Das Du ein Liegerad zum Tempobolzen fahren möchtest,bzw. mit weniger Kraftaufwand schneller sein möchtest,ist dein Ding u. passt eher nicht so ins Topic.
Aber warum nicht darüber schreiben...
Ebenso ein CX...

Würde mich aber nicht freuen mit so einem Stuhl einen RR Fahrer abzuhängen,da man nicht mit gleichwertigen Gerät unterwegs ist.
Würde den Hut ziehen,wenn Du das mit einem 3 Gang Klapprad machen würdest!


Mitlerweile hab ich gelernt,dass es besser ist für unterschiedliche Vorhaben das passende Bike zu benützen.
Sicher komme ich fast alles auch mit meinem harten Bridgestone runter,aber eben nur sehr langsam u. ich spühre am Abend was für Trails ich gefahren bin
Dürfte,ähnlich einem CX sein...
Federung macht den gleichen Trail leichter u. schneller zu befahren.

Zur definition MTB:
Das war vor 20 jahren noch leichter,aber heute gibts da soooo viele "Spielarten",dass ich mir jetzt nicht anmaßen möchte,eine Aussage über "was ist ein MTB" zu treffen.
Der Bezug MTB u. Federweg war eher auf super leichtbau CC Hardtails vs. RR.
Also für mich darf heute ein MTB schon etwas mehr Federweg (+100mm) u. eine aufrechte Sitzpossition haben.
...werde eben nicht jünger!

Noch mal zu Thema:
Habe auch festgestellt,dass ich mit meinem neuen Fully ganz gut unterwegs bin.das liegt sicher auch an der Smart Sam Bereifung.
...viell. nehme ich das Fully für die nächste RTF. 
Ist aber RR-Kollegen gegenüber, die gerade nicht so fit sind, schon etwas blöd,wenn ich da mit einem Fully mitradeln würde...
Geht mir ja auch so wenn ich mit dem RR fahre u. ein Treckingrad zieht an mir vorbei
Na ja,wenn ich dann später sehe wer da drauf sitz, ist das dann auch ok

Gruß
Tom


----------



## oliwa (27. September 2010)

Kleine Anekdote zur Demut.

Ich bin letzhin, nach ca. 3000km auf dem Liegerad, eine ca. 5%ige Steigung raufgefahren. Ich zog so locker rauf und sah im Rückspiegel ein Hollandrad mit einem älteren Herren. Der kam dabei immer näher. Ich fing also an, die Pedale nun schön zu ziehen und den Tritt bewusst rund zu machen. Trotzdem kam er immer näher. Ich dachte mir. Aha, Pedelec. So trat ich noch wilder und die Pulsuhr fing schon zu piepsen. Der Herr überholte mich mit seinem Frauenfahrrad und ich musste dabei noch feststellen, dass er kein Pedelec besaß. 

Was sagt mir das? Es gibt Leute, vor denen man einfach den Hut ziehen muss. Da tat ich es ganz bewusst. Der Herr war sicher seine siebzig Jahre alt und das Fahrrad hatte Nabenschaltung. Ich war am Schluss mit 18km /h am radeln und musste einfach sehen, dass Alter nicht vor Fitness schützt. 
Interessant wäre gewesen, dem älteren Herren ein RR mit 6kg zu geben. Wahrscheinlich wäre er mit 22 raufgefahren.

Ich habe mir das Scalpel in die engere Auswahl genommen, da es als CC Rad hinten schön steif zu machen ist und deshalb gut klettert. Liege ich da richtig??

Abwärts, denke ich, ist es immer noch viel komfortabler, als ein Hardtail. 

Oliver


----------



## mäcpomm (27. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...Mitlerweile hab ich gelernt,dass es besser ist für unterschiedliche Vorhaben das passende Bike zu benützen....



Stimmt. 
Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte hätte ich neben meinem Arbeitsrad, Rennrad und Hardtail noch ein AM oder besser ein 100mm Fully oder vielleicht doch Beides.......???

Enduro oder schlimmer muß nicht sein da kriege ich Furcht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

Deshalb ist ein Straßenvergleich MTB vs RR auch etwas absurd,wenn nicht die gleiche Person drauf sitzt.

Denke der alte Herr war füher mal auf schmäleren Reifen unterwegs...


----------



## oliwa (27. September 2010)

Mir blieb echt die Spucke weg. Der fuhr auf einem Damenfahrrad mit extremem Tiefeinstieg und wahrscheinlich einer 8Gang Shimanoschaltung mit Rücktritt. Hinten war ein Korb oben. Aber wie gesagt. Es gibt genug 70er, die 300 Watt drücke und das über längere Zeit. Das hat mir mal mein Sportarzt berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

oliwa schrieb:


> Mir blieb echt die Spucke weg. Der fuhr auf einem Damenfahrrad mit extremem Tiefeinstieg und wahrscheinlich einer 8Gang Shimanoschaltung mit Rücktritt. Hinten war ein Korb oben. Aber wie gesagt. Es gibt genug 70er, die 300 Watt drücke und das über längere Zeit. Das hat mir mal mein Sportarzt berichtet.


 
sicher kein e-bike?
da sieht man heute nicht mehr so viel....


----------



## oliwa (27. September 2010)

nö, der war wirklich echt. Mir blieb nur die Spucke weg, fuhr dann an den Rand und holte mal tief Luft. 
Also, fest trainieren. Egal womit.


----------



## Versandhausradl (28. September 2010)

....bei uns fahren in der Gruppe teilweise 80 jährige einen 30er AV im Sommer auf einer 120km Runde am Niederrhein!!!

...früher - als halbwegs trainierte C-Wanze am Mt. Ventoux von einem Jeans/Wollpolunder gekleidetem... Herrenrad überholt worden - wollte mir schon den Strick nehmen - zum Glück noch schnell geguckt - (gefaktes Rad mit Rohloff und einem französischen A-Amateur, der sich einen Spass daraus machte!!!)


----------



## Sentilo (2. Oktober 2010)

Mann, Mann,

ich weiß noch wie heute, wie ich mit meinem nagelneuen Serotta Dura Ace Nobelhobel auf die Olympiastraße gekullert bin, vorher noch nie aufm Rennrad gesessen, und der Allererste, der mich hergebrannt her, war ein 100-jähriger Eisenarsch. Und dann ging's Schlag auf Schlag, alle paar Sekunden zog einer erbarmungslos vorbei, als ging's um sein Leben.

Abgesehen vom theoretischen Geschwindigkeitspotenzial gibt es beim RR anscheinend einen eingebauten Zwang zum Schnellfahren. Wenn man gar nicht an Tempo interessiert ist, sondern einfach nur daherrollen und die Landschaft genießen will, ohne Stopp- und Pulsuhr, dann nimmt man besser das MTB. Da kann man so schnell oder langsam fahren wie man will. Beim Rennrad geht eigentlich immer nur Vollgas, weil überall und jederzeit ein Rennen angezettelt wird.

Sorry, alles oT, ging mir nur gerade so durch den Kopf ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Oktober 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> ....l. Beim Rennrad geht eigentlich immer nur Vollgas, weil überall und jederzeit ein Rennen angezettelt wird.
> ...


 
RR=RennRad,also immer im Rennen


----------



## Stefan Pan (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, der Unterschied ist jedenfalls nicht so groß wie auch von mir selber angenommen. Bin gerade mit dem umgebauten MTB - Lenker gekürzt, Big Apple Bereifung, einigermaßen aufgepumpt, Kette halbwegs gepflegt zur Arbeit. Gefühlt habe ich mich total lahm, war aber sogar etwas schneller als sonst mit meinem "Stadtrenner".

Ich denke man fühlt sich auf dem MTB langsamer, weil nicht alles so vibriert und man nicht an jedem Kanaldeckel bremsen, springen, ausweichen... muss, aber ist dabei gar nicht so langsam... So wie man sich in einer Luxuskarosse bei 220 noch ganz normal fühlt... 

Werde das mal beobachten. Kanns noch nicht ganz glauben. Ist aber auch ein Stadtkurs... Und so ganz klar ist mir auch nicht, wo ein dramatischer Unterschied herkommen soll.

Aerodynamik hab ich durch gekürzten Lenker, Sitzposition und (schluck) nach innen zeigende Hörnchen optimiert, Gewicht ist kaum ein Unterschied, Federgabel kann ich blockieren, Rollwiderstand der Reifen spielt glaube ich hart aufgepumpt nur eine kleine Rolle, Stollen habe ich keine...


----------



## MTBmigo (7. Oktober 2010)

Und nach dem Reifenwechsel schon den Tacho neu kalibriert?
Hab's letztens bergab auf der Straße auch mal rollen lassen und mit dem RR bin ich an der Stelle auch kaum schneller. Wegen der Stollen war's ziemlich laut.


----------



## tofastforyou (7. Oktober 2010)

oliwa schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt. Es gibt genug 70er, die 300 Watt drücke und das über längere Zeit. Das hat mir mal mein Sportarzt berichtet.


 
der wollte dich verarschen


----------



## MTBmigo (7. Oktober 2010)

Naja, die Altersangaben kann ich nicht beschwören, aber mir hat ein Kardiologe beim Belastungs-EKG auch ähnliches erzählt. Da gibt's Senioren, die drücken 3 Minuten 300 Watt und unterhalten sich dabei noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (7. Oktober 2010)

Mir, als Läufer, hat mein Doc beim Belastung EKG auch gesagt ich hätte die meisten Watt im aktuellen Jahr gedrückt. (Es war November.)
Mein Puls lag bei etwa 85% (170) und er meinte ich solle unbedingt aufhören. Meinen Einwand, das ich mit dem Puls 1,5 Stunden laufen könne bügelte er ab. Ich mußte vom schlecht eingestellten Ergometer steigen. :-(


----------



## Stefan Pan (11. Oktober 2010)

MTBmigo schrieb:


> Und nach dem Reifenwechsel schon den Tacho neu kalibriert?
> Hab's letztens bergab auf der Straße auch mal rollen lassen und mit dem RR bin ich an der Stelle auch kaum schneller. Wegen der Stollen war's ziemlich laut.



1) Handmessung mit Stoppuhr! 
2) Nun stell Dir vor, Du hättest hart aufgepupte Slicks und könntest Dich auch noch einigermaßen klein machen. Düfte dann kaum ein unterschied sein zum Rennrad sein...


----------



## harke (11. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr mit mtb schneller als im wasser


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Oktober 2010)

harke schrieb:


> ich fahr mit mtb schneller als im wasser



Bergauf auch?


----------



## robs13 (16. Oktober 2010)

hi,
ich fahre ein umgebautes mtb auf der straße, würde nicht behaupten das rennräder mich überholen.
man wird sicherlich ein paar watt mehr treten müssen, aber in manchen situationen bin ich mit meinem rad deutlich schneller unterwegs.
gruß robs


----------



## Versandhausradl (18. Oktober 2010)

...gleiche Reifen vorrausgesetzt liegt der größte Unterschied in der aerodynamischen Position und das auch erst wirklich in rennrelevanten Geschwindigkeiten über 40km/h

Bei einem Test Rennrad / Zeitfahrmaschine wurden auf der Bahn fast bis zu 170 Watt Differenz bei (glaube) 45km/h gemessen...Rennrad aufrecht sitzend zu Cercelo P3 mit Scheibe und extremer Aeroposition/Scheibenrädern etc. Das interessante war: die insgesamt größte Leistungseinsparung erreichte man einfach nur durch Einnehmen der Tria-Position auf dem normalen RR mit gekröpfter Sattelstütze und Aerolenker...

lasse wir jetzt mal Federung und Gewichtsdifferenz weg, ist MTB in einer vergleichbaren Aerohaltung (bei gleicher getretener Leistung) genauso schnell wie ein RR - aber dafür ist es doch gar nicht gebaut! Dafür gibt es doch CX!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs13 (19. Oktober 2010)

die leistung muß aber auch umgesetzt werden können....
nicht jeder kann dauerhaft eine zeitfahrpostion einnehmen.
ich fahre mit meinen rad schon recht flott, die lenkerhörner hab ich mittig montiert, so kann ich eine aerodynamischere und ergonomisch günstigere position einnehmen, was mir dauerhaft ca 3-4km_h mehr speed bringt.

gruß


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2012)

Mal den alten Fred wieder hochholen.... kann man mit einem auf 29Z Trekking Bereifung umgebauten Leicht MTB z.B: Scott Scale, Rennräder ärgern?


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. September 2012)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Mal den alten Fred wieder hochholen.... kann man mit einem auf 29Z Trekking Bereifung umgebauten Leicht MTB z.B: Scott Scale, Rennräder ärgern?


 
Kommt immer drauf an wer auf dem Radel sitz u. sich ärgern lässt bzw.ärgern möchte
...und sicher auch wo willst den ärgern?
 Mit dem MTB auf dem Wurzeltrail wirst nicht viel RR Fahrer finden...

Kurzfristig könnte ich (auf MTB) mich selbst auch auf RR ärgern


----------



## biker24lol (10. September 2012)

riesen unterschied durschchnit mtb 22 durchschnit rennrad 27


----------



## xp2004 (10. September 2012)

Ich denke das kann man pauschal nicht sagen . Ich fahre auf dem Isarradweg nen 25-26  Durchschnitt mit dem MTB. Gesamtstrecke 80 km.


----------



## lordad (18. Mai 2015)

Sorry , dass ich die Leiche ausgrabe , aber ich habe mir heute ein günstiges Rennrad 105er mit 9KG  als 2Rad gekauft 

Grund war der , dass ich aufgrund der dauernden Bahnstreiks vorhabe, in Zukunft nur noch mim Radel in die Arbeit zu fahren.
Das habe ich mit meinem 29" XC MTB (Speci Crave Comp 11,9KG) nun 3x gemacht.  19km einfach ... 90% arschgerader Radweg ohne Höhenunterschiede schnurstracks geradeaus.

Dabei hatte ich ein lustiges Erlebniss..  So ab 26-27km/h fängt die gerade Körperhaltung auf dem MTB extrem an zu stören. (Luftwiederstand)
Dann habe ich mit den Armen unter den Lenker zu den Bremsen gegriffen und eine rennradähnliche Haltung eingenommen.
Nun gings deutlich besser und ich konnte relativ dauerhaft um die 28-32km/h fahren. Hat sich ganz gut angefühlt.

Ich habe auch links und rechts duzende Radfahrer wie im Flug überholt. denke die meisen dürften so 17-21 gefahren sein und ich bin mit ca.30 vorbeigerauscht. Bis ich dann eine Rennradfahrerin überholt hatte , die aufgrund ihrer Oberschenkelmuskulatur , ihrer Kleidung , den Klickpedalen und dem Bike wohl nicht als Anfängerin einzuschätzen war.

Sie war wohl komplett verdutzt , dass sie auf nem Radweg von nem MTB überholt wurde und hat sich dann an mich dranngehängt.
Von da an sind wir 8km am Stück zusammen geradelt und haben uns immer wieder gegenseitig überholt und gepusht. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Mal sie vorne , mal ich , immer im Abstand von 1-2 Metern.
Nach 8KM am Stück vollgas musste ich "aufgeben" und von den 30km/h auf 25runter und habe ihr noch eine gute fahrt gewunschen und sie ist dann weggezogen.

Ich habe mich die ganze zeit gefragt , wie viel mehr das Rennrad ausgemacht hat ?

Jedenfalls bin ich heute dann die gleiche Strecke erstmals mim Rennrad geradelt.
Es ist absolut gar kein Vergleich. Vor allem die Beschleunigung ab 30km/h sind welten dazwischen

Mit dem 29er XC Bike und Stollenreifen bei 3,5bar Straßensetup in "Unterlenkerhaltung" habe ich auf absolut gerader Strecke eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 36,7km/h erreicht gehabt. Trotz aller Anstrengung ging einfach nicht mehr.....

Mit dem Rennrad 8Bar habe ich den Versuch auf dem gleichen Streckenabschnitt bei 42,8 km/h abgebrochen , aufgrund der Joggeranzahl.....
Denke 44 oder gar 45 wären drinnen gewesen. Die kann ich natürlich nicht dauerhaft halten.

Bei dem was man dauerhaft schnell fahren kann.... sind aufjedenfall dauerhaft 4-5 km/h mehr drinnen  als mit dem MTB

PS: bevor jemand fragt ... ja ich habe den Tacho angepasst !


----------



## _Allez_ (22. Mai 2015)

lordad schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich ein lustiges Erlebniss..  So ab 26-27km/h fängt die gerade Körperhaltung auf dem MTB extrem an zu stören. (Luftwiederstand)
> Dann habe ich mit den Armen unter den Lenker zu den Bremsen gegriffen und eine rennradähnliche Haltung eingenommen.



Habe einige Zeit auf einem XC/Hardtail mit den Ellenbogen auf den Griffen zugebracht. Ging ganz gut, auf Dauer aber kein Vergleich zum RR.



lordad schrieb:


> Ich habe auch links und rechts duzende Radfahrer wie im Flug überholt.



Was erlauben die sich? Wenn man sich nicht kennt, ist das 'Sie' doch wohl höflicher!


----------



## oldie49 (30. Mai 2015)

lordad schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich ein lustiges Erlebniss..  So ab 26-27km/h fängt die gerade Körperhaltung auf dem MTB extrem an zu stören. (Luftwiederstand)
> Dann habe ich mit den Armen unter den Lenker zu den Bremsen gegriffen und eine rennradähnliche Haltung eingenommen.
> Nun gings deutlich besser und ich konnte relativ dauerhaft um die 28-32km/h fahren. Hat sich ganz gut angefühlt.
> 
> ...


*Toller Kerl.....*
Die du(t)zenden Rennradfahrer machten bestimmt gerade Pause.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (18. Juni 2015)

Hey,

da habe ich auch was zu berichten: Letztens habe ich eine ca. 60km-Tour absolviert. Dabei gab es ein paar schotterige Pisten und sogar einen Waldweg, so einen, wie man ihn mit Trekkingrad befahren würde.

1. Beobachtung: Wenn ich nicht so einen Schiss um meine Felgen und die 23er Conti GPs gehabt hätte, wäre ich überall gerast  Die GP 4-Season in 28 wären doch recht interessant
2. Man ist einfach schnell. Richtig schnell. Es war kein Problem, diese Tour innerhalb von 2:15 std (inlusive Zwischenhalten zur Orientierung) zu absolvieren. Auf dem heimischen EX-MTB Hardtail und der Uni-Stadtschlampe fühlt man sich wie aus allen Wolken gefallen.
3. Hab dann noch zum Ende hin einen offensichtlich eingefleischten RRler überholt, der mir dann gesagt hat: "Endlich überholt mich mal wer!" Der hatte aber auch 80km auf der Uhr, wo ich bei 50 war!
4. Die Rennradhaltung ist einfach geil. Man hat eine enorme Kontrolle und kann sich eine von ca. 5 Positionen aussuchen, die gerade passt. Ich kann jetzt ein wenig besser die Cyclocrosser und Leute, die krasse Stunts auf auf Carbonfeilen machen (ihr wisst schon, was ich meine  ) verstehen. Jedoch sind 4kg auf dem Rücken ein bisschen hart und ich empfehle Satteltaschen oder einen Kleinstrucksack.

Alles in allem bereue ich es nicht, mir ein 2011er Pro SL mit Ultegra zugelegt für 500€ zu haben, 7tkm gefahren. Rennräder sind, wie ich traurigerweise jetzt auch gerade in meinem Zahnmedizinstudium *schäm* feststelle, mit einem sooo unnötigen Prestige und Kult drumherum behaftet, da können wir MTBler mit unserem "Enduro" und so noch froh sein. Da hat man den Bekannten, der alles über 23mm-Reifen verteufelt, auf irgendwelche Kompenten dogmatisch schwört (Mavic baut tolle Laufräder, Open Pro blablabla), dem natürlich Disc nie ans Rad kommt und mich auf die Riesenkassette an meinem gerade erworbenen Rad anspricht (12-30, geht ja mal garnicht, schraubs dir lieber ans MTB) und die Komillitonen, die einfach ein Rennrad besitzen wollen um ein Rennrad zu besitzen (Sonst-XC-Fahrer kauft sich beim Fahrrad-XXL ein Carver für 1300€ und kommt garnicht dazu, es zu fahren, andere planen schon den Kauf)

Naja, man kann sich unabhängig davon für wenig Geld ein wenig gebrauchtes Rad kaufen, es gibt es gute Angebote von Leuten, denn dieses Hobby doch irgendwie nicht zusagt, oder aber alle 10tkm neue Räder brauchen.

Ich mein', die 11fach 105 und Ultegra sehen geil aus und man kann die Griffweite verstellen, aber sonst sehe ich da keine großen Sprünge nacht vorne. Immerhin müssen die Discs vorne nun auch gekreuzt sein  und wer lustig ist, kann sich jenseits des Systemlaufradwahns etwas schönes für wenig Geld selber aufbauen.


----------



## DasIch81 (19. Juni 2015)

@Mr.Penguin ist ja echt witzig.
Kaufst bei mir ein Rad, nachdem du in einem anderen Thread fragst welches (Radon oder RedBull Pro SL) du dir besser zulegen sollst.
Dann schreibst du einen Tag nach dem du das Rad bei mir gekauft hast, daß du auf Grund eines Unfalls mit Fraktur im Bereich des Ellenbogens das Rad doch nicht nimmst, da du erstmal kein Rad fahren kannst. Wobei deine Antworten mir so rüber kamen als wenn du es nicht verstehen könntest das ich sauer darüber bin. Und ein paar Tage später liest man hier das du dir das Pro SL gekauft hast...
Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre die Bewertung negativ ausgefallen.

Ich sag nur "Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten".
Man hätte auch mit der Wahrheit an mich ran treten können, ist manchmal der vernünftigere Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (19. Juni 2015)

@DasIch81 :
Ja du hast recht. Es war mir zu peinlich, einzugestehen , dass ich einem lokalen Privatkauf zugesagt habe und habe das dann in einen Lügengeschichte gepackt  . Es ist einfach blöd und ich hoffe du hast dein Radon zwischenzeitlich verkauft. Ich habe dir ja auch aus schlechtem Gewissen 10€ überwiesen ( kA, irgendwie auch keine sinnvolle Entschädigung) und letztendlich möchte ich mich bei dir für das Verhalten enntschuldigen. Hab mir schon irgendwie gedacht, dass du über den Beitrag stolperst  ...

Mea culpa auf jeden Fall


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Juni 2015)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> @DasIch81 :
> Ja du hast recht. Es war mir zu peinlich, einzugestehen , dass ich einem lokalen Privatkauf zugesagt habe und habe das dann in einen Lügengeschichte gepackt  . Es ist einfach blöd und ich hoffe du hast dein Radon zwischenzeitlich verkauft. Ich habe dir ja auch aus schlechtem Gewissen 10€ überwiesen ( kA, irgendwie auch keine sinnvolle Entschädigung) und letztendlich möchte ich mich bei dir für das Verhalten enntschuldigen. Hab mir schon irgendwie gedacht, dass du über den Beitrag stolperst  ...
> 
> Mea culpa auf jeden Fall


Wie armselig


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. Juni 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wie armselig



Danke für deinen hilfreichen, motivierenden und inspirierenden Beitrag.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Juni 2015)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Danke für deinen hilfreichen, motivierenden und inspirierenden Beitrag.


Naja mehr kann man ja auch nicht von dir erwarten


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. Juni 2015)

Ist so eine Häme nötig? Dann lehn' dich doch selbstzufrieden zurück und mal dir mein armseliges Leben aus. Gut' Nacht


Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Naja mehr kann man ja auch nicht von dir erwarten


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2015)

Hi, bin in Hamburg den Jedermann triathlon mit meinem 9 kg Carbon 29er Hardtail gefahren, Speed King Reifen drauf - ist echt gut gelaufen und habe einige "Rennräder" stehen lassen. Hat Spaß gemacht auf mehr, habe mir jetzt ein Rennrad zugelegt und bin mal gespannt wie der Unterschied ist!


----------



## norman68 (11. August 2015)

Mein bisheriges Arbeitswegbike war ein HT (Marin Team Titanium) mit 1.9 Larsen TT bereift. Der Weg beträgt 21km wo für ich damit 46 - 47 Minuten gebraucht hatte. Nun vor 2 Wochen hab ich mir einen Chinacrosser dafür aufgebaut wo Conti Cyclocross Speed in 35mm Breite montiert sind. Damit wird nun die Strecke in 41 - 42 Minuten doch einiges schneller zurück gelegt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. August 2015)

Hi, fuhr die ganze Zeit ein Race Fully, Carbon 100MM FW, recht Straff eingestellt mit 29*2,2 X-King Race Sport mit Milch.  Meine Abendrunde: 27km Strasse und Radweg immer so mit 1,12 - 1,14Std. gefahren.  Heute mit neuer Carbon Rennradschleuder 7,0kg noch ungeübt und Bike nicht optimal eingestellt samt Gegenwind 1,04Std.  aber noch mit Luft nach oben. Bin noch total perplex... dachte immer mit dem Mounty, wäre ich schon schnell!?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. August 2015)

ich hab letzes mal mim Golf nen Ferrari, davor nen Porsche 997 überholt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (11. August 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ich hab letzes mal mim Golf nen Ferrari, davor nen Porsche 997 überholt....



Genau! Und dann  bist in der Ausnüchterungszelle aufgewacht!? )


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. August 2015)

nö, der Ferrari ist rechts abgebogen und der Porsche hat eingeparkt.

Gib halt irgend so nem Vogel von der TdF ein MTB und er fährt uns hier alle damit in Grund und Boden... selbst wenn wir auf Rennrädern sitzen...

Die Vergleiche der eigenen (best)Zeiten auf Hausrunden ist ein recht guter Vergleich, aber das man Rennräder stehen gelassen hat ist jetzt nix womit man sich brüsten kann/muss.

Ich kenne auch Leute die öfter mal die Rennradler ärgern wenn ihnen einer über den weg läuft/fährt, aber der ist halt extrem fit und hat genug Power für sich da mal den Spaß zu erlauben. Genauso ist er an Rennradler geraten die ihn einfach ausgelacht und sind ihm dann weg gefahren.... 

Wat bringt einem ein leichtes Auto wenn es keine Leistung hat, da ist das schwerere mit deutlich mehr Leistung immer noch schneller.


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. August 2015)

Ich, habe auch mit dem Mounty schon RR'S stehen gelassen.... bin auch im Leben oft genug versägt worden. Aktuell nerven mich die E-Bike Spacken die sich auf ihr teure Hightechteile setzen und sich arroganterweise einen Grinsen. Auf der Geraden und wenn Sie Schiss haben, es bergab laufen zu lassen... kriegst die auch wieder.  Finde gerade für ältere,  kranke Leute oder Radwiedereinsteiger E-Bikes o.k. Überlegte sogar  mal eines für die Frau mit Kinderanhänger an zu schaffen. (Kräfteverhältnis / Ausgleich).

Fanden für mich persönlich die Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz Mounty/ Renner, schon überraschend! 

Und wenn dein Golf, bei MTM, Rothe Motorsport oder B&B war... kannst auch mit nem Porsche mithalten.


----------



## Teguerite (16. August 2015)

Dass man mit einem Renner schneller ist liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht nur am Rollwiederstand. Es ist natürlich auch von der Geometrie abhängig wie man mit seinem Körper im Wind hängt. Ich merke schon einen Unterschied ob ich mit dem Cyclocrosser (recht rennradmässige Geo und Slicks) oder mit einem Rennrad unterwegs bin. Schon ein (zu?) breiter Lenker macht einen Unterschied. In der Oberlenkerhaltung bin ich schon etwas schneller als mit dem Bike, in der Bremsgriff oder Unterlenkerhaltung dann sowieso. Der Unterschied zum Hardtail ist ernüchternd, wenn ich mich für einen Strassenabschnitt aufs Race Fully setze bekomme ich die Krise mit dem Gewippe obwohl ich es straff gestellt habe und es ein recht leichtes 26er und kein 29er Klotz ist.

Ich finde die Mischung zwischen Race / MTB wählen zu können genial. Je nach Strecke die ich vor mir habe, oder je nach Stimmung wähle ich zwischen 3 verschiedenen Race oder zwischen MTB Hardtail und Fully. Langeweile kommt so nie auf.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (16. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wenn dein Golf, bei MTM, Rothe Motorsport oder B&B war... kannst auch mit nem Porsche mithalten.




Bei denen war der Golf nicht und selbst wenn es für kleine Boxter auf der geraden reicht, eventuell noch für nen kleinen 11er, reicht es noch lange nicht wenn es kurviger wird


----------



## manurie (16. August 2015)

Ich hab da von mir einen Vergleich, weil ich am RR(Stahlrenner) und MTB(29er Hardtail) mit einem Leistungsmessssystem fahre.

Hardtail normal sitzend, Maxxis Ikon 2.35 mit 2,0bar hinten, brauche ich ca. 220 Watt für 30 km/h
Rennrad Oberlenkerhaltung = 160 Watt für 30 km/h und zb. Unterlenkerhaltung 200 Watt für 35 km/h
Messstrecke war jeweils ein Stravasegment 11,7km lang, ein Radschnellweg ohne Kreuzung komplett flach, fahre ich täglich zur Arbeit.

Ich hab auch noch ein Crossbike, da sitze ich wie aufm Hardtail und da sind Rennradreifen in 28mm aufgezogen, schneller wie das Hardtail ist es auf jeden Fall, nur ich komme auch damit nicht an die Geschwindigkeit des RR ran.

Powermeter ist identisch, ich muss jeweils nur den Kurbelarm umstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. August 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, fuhr die ganze Zeit ein Race Fully, Carbon 100MM FW, recht Straff eingestellt mit 29*2,2 X-King Race Sport mit Milch.  Meine Abendrunde: 27km Strasse und Radweg immer so mit 1,12 - 1,14Std. gefahren.  Heute mit neuer Carbon Rennradschleuder 7,0kg noch ungeübt und Bike nicht optimal eingestellt samt Gegenwind 1,04Std.  aber noch mit Luft nach oben. Bin noch total perplex... dachte immer mit dem Mounty, wäre ich schon schnell!?


Oh.Was haste Dir denn nun geholt nachdem du wegen Canyon RR gefragt hattest aber die alle ausverkauft waren ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. August 2015)

Hatte ich doch oben geschrieben. Ein Votec Vrc Carbon. Bisher 350km runter und Top. Bisserl einstellen, nachjustieren. Sattel getauscht. Super Deal.


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. August 2015)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich hab da von mir einen Vergleich, weil ich am RR(Stahlrenner) und MTB(29er Hardtail) mit einem Leistungsmessssystem fahre.
> 
> Hardtail normal sitzend, Maxxis Ikon 2.35 mit 2,0bar hinten, brauche ich ca. 220 Watt für 30 km/h
> Rennrad Oberlenkerhaltung = 160 Watt für 30 km/h und zb. Unterlenkerhaltung 200 Watt für 35 km/h
> ...




Was für ein Messsytem fährst Du? Ich habe eine Polar V800... interessiere mich für das Polar/ Keo. Ist mir aber eigentlich zu teuer.


----------



## manurie (17. August 2015)

Ist ein Stages


----------



## Twenty9er (21. August 2015)

Ab etwa 25km/h zählt fast nur noch der Luftwiderstand. Da ist die Sitzposition aufm Rennrad ganz klar im Vorteil...
In der Realität kommen noch vieles anderes hinzu (Fitness, Streckenlänge, etc.), daher ist die Diskussion hier müßig.


----------



## 0plan (15. September 2015)

Ich komme eigentlich vom Rennrad.




Mir hat sich erst vor Jahren erschlossen, wie schoen es sein kann neben der Strasse zu fahren. So bin ich dann zu einem Crosser-Fan geworden.




Als ich ueberredet wurde an einem MTB-Urlaub teilzunehmen musste dann ein MTB her.



Na ja, so ganz verleugnen kann der olle Bock meine Rennradvergangenheit nicht.

Das Rennrad ist auf Asphalt deutlich schneller, das MTB bei grobem Gelaeuf. Die Vielzahl meiner Strecken sind eine Mischung aus allem und ueber alles macht dann der Crosser das Rennen.

Wenn man mal grob Steiniges oder uebelst Wurzeliges weglaesst nehmen sich das MTB und der Crosser im Gelaende in puncto Geschwindigkeit nicht viel. das Fahrerlebnis ist aber ein gaenzlich anderes. Der Crosser muss elegant durch's Gelaende bewegt werden, damit er schnell ist, mit dem MTB kann durch vieles einfach kommod durchbrezeln. Degen versus Machete in etwa.

Ganz aehnlich faellt der Strassenvergleich zwischen Renner und Crosser aus - hier ist der Renner das feinere Geraet.

Die Unterschiede in der Geo und Federung habe ich ja weitestgehend eliminiert - der wesentlichste Unterschied der 3 Raeder ist eigentlich die Reifenbreite ;-)


----------



## TVMBison (15. September 2015)

wer ist schneller? passt mal auf, dass ihr nicht von euren rädern überholt werdet.
manche dieser räder sind definitiv selbst überholt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. September 2015)

Für gemischte Touren fahre ich einen ungefederten 29er mit Conti Racekings. Die Grundlagenausdauerrunden, die ich früher in der Rennradgruppe immer so mit nem 23-25er Schnitt gefahren bin, gehen mit dem Rad noch ganz gut. Aber wenns schneller wird, wird der Luftwiderstand zum Feind - aber ich habe auch nicht den Anspruch, mit dem Rad 'ne RTF fahren zu wollen.

Schön ist, dass ich im Gegensatz zu Rennrad auf ner Grundlagenrunde die Option habe, mal durch den Wald abzukürzen oder, wenn mich Asphalt nach einer Zeit nervt, mal in ein paar Trails abzubiegen. Diese Vielseitigkeit gefällt mir besser als die Frage, ob ich nur mit nem 26er oder 27er Schnitt nach Hause komme.


----------



## Teguerite (20. September 2015)

Dafür finde ich Cyclocrosser auch recht gut.


----------



## 0plan (22. September 2015)

Monstercrosser, Gravelracer, Bastard - was auch immer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ointje (24. September 2015)

27,5“


----------



## Iggy007 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe die Diskussion (geht ja schon lange) mitgelesen, aber mein Fall wie ich zu diesem Thread fand tauchte noch nicht auf.
Ich wohne 50km weg von den Alpen und fahre auch dahin (oft auch mehrere Tage) um MTB zu fahren.
Manchmal juckt es mich aber schon bei Gelegenheit auch einen Alpenpass (Timmelsjoch, Glockner... ) zu fahren, was ich in der Vergangenheit mit meinem Hardtail auch tat.
Mit dem MTB hat man aber irgendwie das Gefühl mit dem falschen Gerät unterwegs zu sein. Man denkt halt, dass es mit einem Rennrad eventuell mehr Spass machen könnte, da die Anstiege mit weniger Kraufaufwand bzw. schneller zu bewältigen seien.
Als Kompromiss habe ich an einen 2ten LRS mit Slicks gedacht. Ist das ein guter Kompromiss, oder ist es damit immer noch viel zäher den Jaufen hochzustrampeln als mit einem RR? Bzw. ist es mit dem Rennrad so viel leichter und vergnüglicher, sodass es sich lohnt dochnoch ein RR zu kaufen und dann noch zusätzlich mitzunehmen? Auf das "richtige Mountainbiken" will ich ja auch nicht verzichten da scheint es mir halt sinnvoller einen zweiten LRS mitzunehmen und nicht gleich ein ganzes Fahrrad.
Finanzen sind eigentlich kaum ein Argument. Man bekommt man ja schon fast ein gutes gebrauchtes Rennrad zum Preis eines neuen LRS...
Viele habe geschrieben, dass der Verglich MTB / Rennrad falsch ist.Dem stimme ich auch völlig zu. Ausser eben in diesem Fall.
Über hilfreichen Input würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2015)

Die Massenträgheit wird hauptsächlich durch Reifen und Felge bestimmt denn die liegen bekanntlich ganz außen. Wenn Du eine schmale leichte Felge mit RR Reifen aufs MTB ziehst bist Du schon recht nahe am RR. Aber Du wirst auch das Gewicht des MTB spüren. Und ebenfalls wichtig ist der Luftwiderstand. Der ist nicht zu unterschätzen und ist meßbar. Du kommst also nie an ein RR mit dem Umbau. Ich schätze mal ev. 70% Annäherung wenn Du den LRS wechselt. Dann muß das HT noch leichter werden damit die Waage bei 7kg stehen bleibt. AmBesten  gleich moch ne Carbon Starrgabel damit Du durch das Einfedern keine Kraft verschenkst. Und dann biste bis auf den Luftwiderstand (schmaler Lenker von 50cm Breite montieren) schon sehr nahe dran.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Oktober 2015)

Naja wenn man auf Asphalt richtig viele Hm klettern will macht ein Rennrad schon mehr Spaß.


----------



## Iggy007 (7. Oktober 2015)

@filiale: Nun, das Mtb sollte seinen ursprünglichen Einsatzbereich schon behalten... Federgabel bleibt also (ist blockierbar, stört also nicht). Luftwiderstand und Rotationsmasse sollte bei meinen Geschwindigkeiten bergauf nichts aus machen. Das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Soviel Geld würde ich ja für einen Renner auch nicht ausgeben, wegen der paar Berge. Und die Zeit stoppe ich nicht.

@ Pizzaplanet: Danke. Das habe ich fast befürchtet...


----------



## Alumini (7. Oktober 2015)

Iggy007 schrieb:


> Mit dem MTB hat man aber irgendwie das Gefühl mit dem falschen Gerät unterwegs zu sein.


Mehr gibt es eigentlich gar nicht dazu zu sagen. Mit dem Rennrad tolle Pässe fahren ist ein eigenes Gefühl. Da kommt ein MTB lange nicht dran, IMHO. Wenn Du Bock drauf hast: machen! GGf. gebrauchten Einsteiger-Renner mit 105er Ausstattung, dann ist die Investition auch recht überschaubar.


----------



## CarvinAri (8. Oktober 2015)

Am besten leihst du dir für die paar Tage ein Rennrad und schaust wie du mit der Position zurecht kommst. Den größten Vorteil beim Rennrad sehe ich bei dem Lenker, Wiegeritt fahren ist da über einen längere Zeit deutlich angenehmer. Ansonten sollte die kleinste Übersetzung stimmen, mit 42/26 fand ich bei 400hm auf 12km...ein eigenes Gefühl das stimmt schon


----------



## Teguerite (8. Oktober 2015)

Iggy007 schrieb:


> ..................
> Mit dem MTB hat man aber irgendwie das Gefühl mit dem falschen Gerät unterwegs zu sein. Man denkt halt, dass es mit einem Rennrad eventuell mehr Spass machen könnte, da die Anstiege mit weniger Kraufaufwand bzw. schneller zu bewältigen seien.
> Als Kompromiss habe ich an einen 2ten LRS mit Slicks gedacht. Ist das ein guter Kompromiss, oder ist es damit immer noch viel zäher den Jaufen hochzustrampeln als mit einem RR? Bzw. ist es mit dem Rennrad so viel leichter und vergnüglicher, sodass es sich lohnt dochnoch ein RR zu kaufen und dann noch zusätzlich mitzunehmen?
> ..................




Wie kommst Du darauf dass es dazu weniger Kraftaufwand braucht? Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, im allgemeinen sind die Übersetzungen am Rennrad so dass Du bergauf nur mit Kraft hochkommst, beim MTB (sofern nicht nur ein Kettenblatt vorne montiert ist) kannst Du dank der „kleineren Gänge“ noch locker hochkurbeln. Falls Du ein Rennrad speziell für Alpenpässe suchst, oder wenn es mal mehr Pässe / Tag sein sollen oder Du die hohe Trittfrequenz vom Bike am Berg gewohnt bist dann empfehle ich Dir eines mit „Kompaktübersetzung“ oder sogar dreifach Kurbel zu kaufen.

Sonst kommst Du vom Regen in die Traufe. Falls Du nur einmal einen Pass hoch willst geht es auch mit den üblichen Übersetzungen.

Sonst spricht für mich auf der Strasse alles für das Rennrad. Wenn ich vom Rennrad zurück aufs Bike steige habe ich sogar beim Hardtail stets das Gefühl auf einer Gummikuh zu sitzen, vor allem beim Wiegetritt, beim Fully ist es ganz böse.


----------



## TVMBison (10. Oktober 2015)

richtig sportliche fahren alpenpässe mit dem tretroller. ist rauf natürlich langsamer aber dafür kann man beim runterfahren die rennradler alle überholen.

Glocknerkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (12. Oktober 2015)

Klar, ein Roller ist bergab auf einem Alpenpass natürlich wesentlich schneller als ein Rennrad.
Vor allem wenn man wie der Herr im Video ohne Helm fährt. Dann zieht mal im Rettungshubschrauber jeden Radler ab!


----------



## Alumini (13. Oktober 2015)

Richtig Sportliche fahren den Großglockner mit dem Rennrad im Wheelie. Mit Helm natürlich. ;-)


----------



## Iggy007 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich dacht man fährt das so...


----------



## 0plan (15. Oktober 2015)

Mein Monstercrosser oben ist vor allem wg. der Reifen und des Lenkers auf der Strasse nicht wirklich weit vom Renner entfernt. Schwerer isser, was in erster Linie am sehr schweren Rahmen liegt und natuerlich komfortabler. Die Reifen ( https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/26-inch/compass-26-x-2-3-rat-trap-pass/ ) sind recht leicht.
Aber vermutlich ist das auch mit 2.2 Reifen mit Profil einem ambitionierten MTBler nicht gelaendegaegig genug. Da wirst du dann wohl im Gelaende das Gefuehl des falschen Geraets haben.
Mir hat's in Latsch 'ne Menge Spass gemacht mit dem Ding, aber ich kenne auch nix Potenteres ;-)


----------



## Iggy007 (20. Oktober 2015)

Kraftaufwand ist wohl nicht das richtige Wort. Leistung sollte es besser treffen. Bei Trittfrequenz und Übersetzung gibt es ja durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Ich leihe mir bei Gelegenheit mal einen Renner aus aber wahrscheinlich wirds ein zweiter LRS für die Straße.
Im Alpenvorland gibt es halt viele Berge zum Biken und viel Verkehr auf den Straßen. Ich bin halt lieber weg vom Autoverkehr. Wiederspricht zwar dem Fahren eines geteeren Passes, aber das soll ja nicht die Regel werden und nur gelegentlich der Fall sein.


----------



## roundround (20. Oktober 2015)

0plan schrieb:


> Mein Monstercrosser oben ist vor allem wg. der Reifen und des Lenkers auf der Strasse nicht wirklich weit vom Renner entfernt. Schwerer isser, was in erster Linie am sehr schweren Rahmen liegt und natuerlich komfortabler. Die Reifen ( https://www.compasscycle.com/shop/components/tires/26-inch/compass-26-x-2-3-rat-trap-pass/ ) sind recht leicht.
> Aber vermutlich ist das auch mit 2.2 Reifen mit Profil einem ambitionierten MTBler nicht gelaendegaegig genug. Da wirst du dann wohl im Gelaende das Gefuehl des falschen Geraets haben.
> Mir hat's in Latsch 'ne Menge Spass gemacht mit dem Ding, aber ich kenne auch nix Potenteres ;-)


 
Ein nettes Rad aber es ist von einem Rennrad wirklich weit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. November 2015)

Unterschied von einem RR zu einem CC ist in etwa summa summarum um 15-20Watt, ohne Berücksichtigung vom Gewicht. Mit einberechnet sind, Reifen, Sitzposition (am CC etwas aufrechter) usw.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. November 2015)

Kann man so nicht sagen was es an Unterschied macht. Da müsste jetzt noch die Geschwindigkeit dabei, Steigung usw.
Bei der Steigung ist es noch recht einfach da dort der Gewichtsunterschied zählt, bei der Geschwindigkeit wird dee Unterschied mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit größer.


----------



## Raziel-Noir (7. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte hier mal meine persönliche Erfahrung zum Thema teilen:

Um für den täglichen Arbeitsweg (8km) nicht das teure Fully zu nutzen, hatte ich mir aus vorhanden Einzelteilen ein simples Bike zusammengeschraubt. Feste Übersetzung 42 zu 14, Starrgabel, ungefederter Rahmen, Deore Scheibenbremsen
Dabei waren ursprünglich am gleichen LRS  Vittoria Rubino in 23x700c , dann nach defekt bzw. zu starker Abnutzung Schwalbe Marathon 28 x 700c und aktuell nach Rahmentausch/Gabeltausch Maxxis Grifter Urban (50-622 und 60-622), jeweils immer mit Schlauch.
Der Rahmen-/Gabeltausch hat am Bike keinen grossen Gewichtsunterschied gebracht, der letzte Tausch (vor 3 Wochen) der Reifen (Schwalbe zu Maxxis) ist allerdings doch deutlich spürbar! Aufgrund mangelnder Möglichkeit kann ich die exakten Gewichtsunterschiede nicht angeben, das Bike wiegt (wog) jedoch Fahrfertig um die 10-11kg.

Da ich jeden Tag den immer wieder gleichen Weg fahre, sind Durschnitt und Max.- Geschwindigkeit, beziehungsweise die dazu notwendige Manpower auf die Zeit durchaus vergleichbar.

Es gibt dabei eine Teilstrecke (ca. 2km lang), welche Topfeben und schnurgerade ist, so das ich an der Stelle meinen Topspeed erreiche.

Auf den Vittorias max. erreicht: 26,3 km/h  Schnitt - Topspeed: 41 km/h
Auf den Schwalbe max. erreicht: 26,8 km/h Schnitt - Topspeed: 39 km/h
Auf den Maxxis bisher: 25,4 km/h - Topspeed 39 km/h

Beim Wechsel von Vittoria auf Schwalbe war der Rollwiderstand der Gummimischung deutlich spürbar. Das Beschleunigungsvermögen aufgrund des höheren Gewichts war leicht schlechter, aber bei weitem nicht so sehr wie von Schwalbe auf Maxxis. Dabei ist der Rollwiderstand der Maxxis jedoch gefühlt deutlich besser als die der Schwalbe. Zu den Vittoria fehlt mir da natürlich der direkte Vergleich.
Dabei ist der Krafteinsatz auf den Maxxis aufgrund von größerer Masseträgheit und Luftwiderstand deutlich gestiegen:

War der Durchschnittspuls auf die Strecke immer so um 135-140, liegt er aktuell zwischen 150-155.


Das ganze beschreibt ganz klar nur mein ganz persönliches Empfinden und ist kein empirischer Nachweis, aber ich denke das zeigt schon grob (da bis auf die Reifen die Randbedingungen relativ stabil geblieben sind), warum sich mit einem Rennrad im Schnitt und Topspeed andere Werte erreichen lassen als mit einem MTB, selbst wenn die Übersetzung und Bikegewicht gleich bleiben.


----------



## noocelo (7. August 2018)

zusammenfasssung?


----------



## Raziel-Noir (7. August 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> zusammenfasssung?


Was möchtest du für ein Fazit haben?

Rennrad ist schneller als MTB?
Das ist hier bestimmt jedem klar, glaube ich. Auf die Fragestellung des Themas (Wie groß ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen RR und MTB) kann ich keine exakte Zusammenfassung liefern, da es m. M. n. dabei keinen festen, allgemeingültigen Wert geben kann.
Ich habe hier lediglich meine Erfahrungen bezogen auf die möglichen Unterschiede zwischen RR-Reifen, Trecking- & MTB-ähnlichen Reifen (durch die typischen Reifen-Dimensionen) aufzeigen wollen, da denke, das die bei mir vorhandene Ausgangssituation diesen Vergleich gut erlaubt, da größtenteils weitere Einflussfaktoren wegfallen (Rahmengeometrie, Laufradgewicht, Rahmengewicht, Schaltungsübersetzung, Physiologie).


----------



## Twenty9er (7. August 2018)

Ein Rennrad ist 20% schneller als ein Hardtail.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (7. August 2018)

Dann gibt es noch Crossräder. 
Von denen behauptet hier mancher Schlauling man könnte damit Rennräder jagen ...


----------



## Twenty9er (7. August 2018)

http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm Hier kann man stundenlang mit Zahlen spielen....
Gleich vorweg, dass Rennrad ist immer mehr oder weniger schneller ;-)


----------



## Topa86 (8. August 2018)

Ich fahre neben meinem Caad 12 noch ein Slate mit 1x11 Schaltung. Beim Rennrad fahre ich problemlos einen 30-33er Schnitt bei bis zu 100km. Mit dem Slate wird das schon um einiges schwieriger - wegen der Übersetzung. Bin gestern mit dem Slate 55km gefahren und hatte am Ende einen 28,8er Schnitt - was schon ziemlich schwer zu halten war. 
Beim Rennrad geht es locker flockig vonner Hand. Bin letzte Woche ein Rennen gefahren 110km mit meiner Freundin zusammen, da hatten wir auch ein 28,8er Schnitt und ich war nichtmal ansatzweise erschöpft oder kaputt. 

Für mich ist ein Rennrad immer schneller als alles andere.


----------



## OreoCookie (10. August 2018)

Woran lag das Deiner Meinung nach, nur an der Übersetzung oder auch an den Reifen (welche fährst Du am Slate?), am höheren Gewicht oder wegen geringerer Treteffizienz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topa86 (10. August 2018)

Die 1x11er am slate sind wohl daran geschuldet. Ich denke wenn ich wie am Rennrad die Übersetzung hätte wäre es bestimmt entspannter. Werde ich demnächst mal testen. Das Slate ist so wie aus dem Laden.


----------



## OreoCookie (10. August 2018)

Ich nehme Mal an, Du hast 50/34 vorne und 11-28 hinten am CAAD12?


----------



## Topa86 (10. August 2018)

Genau so ist es. Fahre mit beiden Rädern so wie ich sie gekauft habe


----------



## kloetenkoem (11. August 2018)

Auf der flachen 120 km Hausstrecke (130Hm, Straße, Ampeln, Radwege) bin mit dem Rennrad 4 Stunden unterwegs. Auf der selben Strecke verliere ich mit dem Hardtail (29er, Slicks) etwa 40 min auf das Rennrad. 

Ich erreiche wegen des größeren Luftwiderstands (Sitzposition, Lenker- und Reifenbreite) am HT nicht die gleiche Höchstgeschwindigkeit und verliere dort die meiste Zeit.

Besonders krass sieht es bei Gegenwind aus... 

Zusammenfassung: Rennrad für die Straße, HT für den Busch


----------



## Deleted 468273 (29. September 2018)

hmmm.... 40 Minuten schneller ist natürlich ne klare Ansage. 

Hardtail mit Slicks hat (zumindest für mich) doch noch einige attraktive Vorteile gegenüber dem Rennrad: 

- gewohntes Rad. Sitzposition entschärfter gegenüber RR
- Sicherheitsgewinn durch Scheibenbremsen + Federgabel
- Komfortgewinn durch breitere Reifen


----------



## aufgehts (30. September 2018)

Rummenigge schrieb:


> Hardtail mit Slicks hat (zumindest für mich) doch noch einige attraktive Vorteile gegenüber dem Rennrad:



MTB mit slicks ist so sinnvoll wie Porsche mit Anhänger


----------



## kloetenkoem (8. Oktober 2018)

Rummenigge schrieb:


> hmmm.... 40 Minuten schneller ist natürlich ne klare Ansage.
> 
> Hardtail mit Slicks hat (zumindest für mich) doch noch einige attraktive Vorteile gegenüber dem Rennrad:
> 
> ...



Das wird jeder für sich bewerten müssen.  Die eingangs gestellte Frage zielte auf den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied und der sollte geklärt sein.

Weitere Aspekte musst du mit dir alleine ausmachen.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. Oktober 2018)

Rummenigge schrieb:


> hmmm.... 40 Minuten schneller ist natürlich ne klare Ansage.
> 
> Hardtail mit Slicks hat (zumindest für mich) doch noch einige attraktive Vorteile gegenüber dem Rennrad:
> 
> ...



40 min auf 120 km und 4h Fahrzeit, d. h. RR ist 17% schneller. Meine prognostizieren 20% Vorteil in einem vorangangenen Post waren wohl doch nicht komplett daneben. Hardtail mit Slicks macht Sinn, wenn es da einzige Rad ist. So kann der Einsatzbereich erweitert werden für Grundlagentraining auf der Straße (aber nur recht kurze Fahrten), Pendeln, etc. Ein sehr großer Vorteil ist die gewohnte Sitzposition.  Ein Rennrad kann es aber keinesfalls ersetzen was die Performance auf Asphalt angeht.


----------



## Twenty9er (26. Oktober 2018)

aufgehts schrieb:


> MTB mit slicks ist so sinnvoll wie Porsche mit Anhänger


Die unveränderte Sitzposition ist unbestreitbar sinnvoll. Einige (auch Semi-Profis) trainieren gerne so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde fürs Training ist es vollkommen egal wie schnell man unterwegs ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Oktober 2018)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ich fahre neben meinem Caad 12 noch ein Slate mit 1x11 Schaltung. Beim Rennrad fahre ich problemlos einen 30-33er Schnitt bei bis zu 100km. Mit dem Slate wird das schon um einiges schwieriger - wegen der Übersetzung. Bin gestern mit dem Slate 55km gefahren und hatte am Ende einen 28,8er Schnitt - was schon ziemlich schwer zu halten war.
> Beim Rennrad geht es locker flockig vonner Hand. Bin letzte Woche ein Rennen gefahren 110km mit meiner Freundin zusammen, da hatten wir auch ein 28,8er Schnitt und ich war nichtmal ansatzweise erschöpft oder kaputt.
> 
> Für mich ist ein Rennrad immer schneller als alles andere.


Und mit dem Slate bist du auch ausschließlich auf Straßen und Radwegen unterwegs gewesen? Ich fahre genau diese beiden Räder und so signifikant finde ich den Unterschied nicht.



Rummenigge schrieb:


> - gewohntes Rad.





Twenty9er schrieb:


> Die unveränderte Sitzposition



Wieso wird das MTB zwangsweise als Ausgangszustand angenommen bzw. wieso sollte die Position auf dem RR - außer am Anfang - ungewohnt sein?


----------



## Topa86 (26. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich mit dem Slate die gleiche Strecke fahre wie mit dem Rennrad z.b würde ich nicht den gleichen Schnitt erreichen. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen mit dem Caad12 100km mitm 33er Schnitt gefahren, den würde ich so mit dem Slate nicht schaffen - die Übersetzung ist dafür zu krass.
Aber mit dem Slate fahre ich alles, deshalb habe ich es mir gekauft - Schotter, Radwege, Straße, Wald.


----------



## Bikelovers (7. März 2019)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Slate die gleiche Strecke fahre wie mit dem Rennrad z.b würde ich nicht den gleichen Schnitt erreichen. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen mit dem Caad12 100km mitm 33er Schnitt gefahren, den würde ich so mit dem Slate nicht schaffen - die Übersetzung ist dafür zu krass.
> Aber mit dem Slate fahre ich alles, deshalb habe ich es mir gekauft - Schotter, Radwege, Straße, Wald.



Hallo, 

fahrt ihr am Slate eine 1x11 Schaltung?
Würdet ihr demnach die Shimano 105 Schaltung am Gravel eher empfehlen?

Was fahrt ihr für Reifen am Slate?


----------



## KonsiKleine (10. März 2019)

Es kommt anscheinend wirklich sehr auf den Straßenbelag an


----------



## stonele (10. März 2019)

Bei mir sind es auch etwa 20% die ich mit dem Rennrad gegenüber dem Hardtail (Specialized) schneller bin (gleich Strecke nur Asphalt). Die andere Sitzposition mit Rennlenker macht schon enorm viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (14. März 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und mit dem Slate bist du auch ausschließlich auf Straßen und Radwegen unterwegs gewesen? Ich fahre genau diese beiden Räder und so signifikant finde ich den Unterschied nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil der TE aktuell nur ein MTB hat und überlegt ein RR zu kaufen. Wer beide Räder regelmäßig parallel nutzt hat keine Probleme mit den Sitzpositionen. Wer aber ein RR kauft um ab und zu mal ne Runde zu drehen vielleicht schon. Womit wir wieder beim TE und seiner Eingangsfrage sind.


----------



## HannesW (6. April 2019)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ich fahre neben meinem Caad 12 noch ein Slate mit 1x11 Schaltung. Beim Rennrad fahre ich problemlos einen 30-33er Schnitt bei bis zu 100km. Mit dem Slate wird das schon um einiges schwieriger - wegen der Übersetzung. Bin gestern mit dem Slate 55km gefahren und hatte am Ende einen 28,8er Schnitt - was schon ziemlich schwer zu halten war.
> Beim Rennrad geht es locker flockig vonner Hand. Bin letzte Woche ein Rennen gefahren 110km mit meiner Freundin zusammen, da hatten wir auch ein 28,8er Schnitt und ich war nichtmal ansatzweise erschöpft oder kaputt.
> 
> Für mich ist ein Rennrad immer schneller als alles andere.


"Problemlos 33er Schnitt auf 100k"

Also von den Leuten, die ich kenne, fahren viele bei den großen Radmarathons in die vorderen 10-50 Plätze. Andere fahren in der Bundesliga mit und wieder andere sind stark im Jugendbereich unterwegs.
Nen 33er Schnitt fährt von denen aber keiner "problemlos" auf den +100er Runden in Standardgelände alleine ohne Windschatten. Das ist dann ne knackige Einheit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2019)

HannesW schrieb:


> "Problemlos 33er Schnitt auf 100k"
> 
> Also von den Leuten, die ich kenne, fahren viele bei den großen Radmarathons in die vorderen 10-50 Plätze. Andere fahren in der Bundesliga mit und wieder andere sind stark im Jugendbereich unterwegs.
> Nen 33er Schnitt fährt von denen aber keiner "problemlos" auf den +100er Runden in Standardgelände alleine ohne Windschatten. Das ist dann ne knackige Einheit.


Ohne Kenntnis der jeweiligen Topografie ergibt das doch keinen Sinn.


----------



## HannesW (7. April 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ohne Kenntnis der jeweiligen Topografie ergibt das doch keinen Sinn.



Man kann hier ne 100er Runde am Rhein entlang fahren. Abseits vom Kfz-Verkehr auf guten Radwegen. Quasi keine Höhenmeter, keine Kurven und man muss vielleicht alle halbe Stunde mal kurz bremsen.
Auch da fährt ohne Zeitfahrrad keiner von den Leuten gemütlich nen 33er Schnitt.


----------



## stonele (7. April 2019)

Warum nicht? Als ich früher noch Rennen gefahren bin (vor vielen vielen Jahren ) bin ich idR auch 33er Schnitt im Training gefahren. Heute etwas langsamer ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2019)

HannesW schrieb:


> Man kann hier ne 100er Runde am Rhein entlang fahren. Abseits vom Kfz-Verkehr auf guten Radwegen. Quasi keine Höhenmeter, keine Kurven und man muss vielleicht alle halbe Stunde mal kurz bremsen.
> Auch da fährt ohne Zeitfahrrad keiner von den Leuten gemütlich nen 33er Schnitt.


Von „gemütlich“ war auch nicht die Rede und es ist auch nicht synonym mit „problemlos“. Und: 30 *bis* 33.


----------



## HannesW (7. April 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Von „gemütlich“ war auch nicht die Rede und es ist auch nicht synonym mit „problemlos“. Und: 30 *bis* 33.


also gut. Ich benutze die beiden Wörter schon quasi synonym =). Wenn ich von problemlos oder gemütlich Rede, dann ist das gefühlt bei mir bei ner 3-4 Stunden Tour alles irgendwo knapp über Rekom im unteren GA1. Aber das nennt der eine so und der andre so. Gibt auch Leute, die behaupten an der Schwelle nicht angestrengt zu sein. Auf der zweiten Hälfte der Tour ist dann für gwöhnlich das Tempo aus unerklärlichen Gründen trotzdem deutlich niedriger  Ich kenn eben fast keinen, der am Ende einer normalen Tour ne 33 aufm Tacho hat. Das fand ich etwas hoch gegriffen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
Und ja, nen 30er braucht ca. 25-30% weniger Leistung. Das is was komplett anderes.


----------



## OreoCookie (8. April 2019)

HannesW schrieb:


> also gut. Ich benutze die beiden Wörter schon quasi synonym =). Wenn ich von problemlos oder gemütlich Rede, dann ist das gefühlt bei mir bei ner 3-4 Stunden Tour alles irgendwo knapp über Rekom im unteren GA1. Aber das nennt der eine so und der andre so. Gibt auch Leute, die behaupten an der Schwelle nicht angestrengt zu sein. Auf der zweiten Hälfte der Tour ist dann für gwöhnlich das Tempo aus unerklärlichen Gründen trotzdem deutlich niedriger  Ich kenn eben fast keinen, der am Ende einer normalen Tour ne 33 aufm Tacho hat. Das fand ich etwas hoch gegriffen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> Und ja, nen 30er braucht ca. 25-30% weniger Leistung. Das is was komplett anderes.


Hoch gegriffen ist das nicht, vor allem wenn Du nicht alleine unterwegs bist und in der Gruppe auf Flachland fährst. 

Zum Vergleich, letztes Jahr habe ich mit den schnelleren Radlern hier 85 km non-stop zurückgelegt, ca. 800 hm, und unser Schnitt war über 34 km/h. Das war schon sehr sportlich und wir waren alle im Fitness-Peak, aber so ungewöhnlich ist es auch wieder nicht. Alleine hätten wir den Schnitt natürlich nicht geschafft. Wenn ich am Meer entlang fahre, schaffe ich außerhalb der Stadt problemlos einen 30er-Schnitt*, ohne die eingestreuten Ampeln wäre ich auch schneller. Insofern ist die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, die @HannesW behauptet schon absolut realistisch. 

* Das aus der Stadt raus und wieder reinfahren senkt natürlich die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deutlich.


----------



## Twenty9er (9. April 2019)

OreoCookie schrieb:


> Hoch gegriffen ist das nicht, vor allem wenn Du nicht alleine unterwegs bist und in der Gruppe auf Flachland fährst.
> 
> Zum Vergleich, letztes Jahr habe ich mit den schnelleren Radlern hier 85 km non-stop zurückgelegt, ca. 800 hm, und unser Schnitt war über 34 km/h. Das war schon sehr sportlich und wir waren alle im Fitness-Peak, aber so ungewöhnlich ist es auch wieder nicht. Alleine hätten wir den Schnitt natürlich nicht geschafft. Wenn ich am Meer entlang fahre, schaffe ich außerhalb der Stadt problemlos einen 30er-Schnitt*, ohne die eingestreuten Ampeln wäre ich auch schneller. Insofern ist die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, die @HannesW behauptet schon absolut realistisch.
> 
> * Das aus der Stadt raus und wieder reinfahren senkt natürlich die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deutlich.


Es geht doch nur um den Vergleich zum MTB, also die Frage wie schnell wäre ich mit dem MTB gewesen.


----------



## OreoCookie (9. April 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur um den Vergleich zum MTB, also die Frage wie schnell wäre ich mit dem MTB gewesen.


Auf flacher Strecke mit Asphalt oder Gravel und MTB-Reifen wärst Du deutlich langsamer. Sowohl die erheblich größere Reibung der Reifen sowie der größere Luftwiderstand machen sich bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten immer deutlicher bemerkbar. Aber das ist auch bei einem Rad mit Rennlenker so, bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten kommt es hauptsächlich darauf an, dass Du windschnittig sitzt und eng anliegende Kleidung trägst. Das macht dann den Unterschied zwischen entspannt 30+ fahren und gegen den Luftwiderstand kämpfen.

Allerdings wäre so eine Strecke für ein Mountain Bike das Worst Case Scenario. Du könntest Slicks oder schnell laufende Reifen auf Dein Mountain Bike ziehen (z. B. Maxxis TreadLite) und Dir Time Trial Extensions an den Lenker schrauben. Aber irgendwann hast Du halt kein Mountain Bike mehr. 

Summasummarum, quantifizieren lässt sich der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied schlecht, weil der von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängt. Aber je schneller Du fährst, desto größer wird er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (9. April 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur um den Vergleich zum MTB, also die Frage wie schnell wäre ich mit dem MTB gewesen.


Das lässt sich nur empirisch beantworten.


----------



## Twenty9er (11. April 2019)

OreoCookie schrieb:


> Auf flacher Strecke mit Asphalt oder Gravel und MTB-Reifen wärst Du deutlich langsamer. Sowohl die erheblich größere Reibung der Reifen sowie der größere Luftwiderstand machen sich bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten immer deutlicher bemerkbar. Aber das ist auch bei einem Rad mit Rennlenker so, bei größeren Geschwindigkeiten kommt es hauptsächlich darauf an, dass Du windschnittig sitzt und eng anliegende Kleidung trägst. Das macht dann den Unterschied zwischen entspannt 30+ fahren und gegen den Luftwiderstand kämpfen.
> 
> Allerdings wäre so eine Strecke für ein Mountain Bike das Worst Case Scenario. Du könntest Slicks oder schnell laufende Reifen auf Dein Mountain Bike ziehen (z. B. Maxxis TreadLite) und Dir Time Trial Extensions an den Lenker schrauben. Aber irgendwann hast Du halt kein Mountain Bike mehr.
> 
> Summasummarum, quantifizieren lässt sich der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied schlecht, weil der von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängt. Aber je schneller Du fährst, desto größer wird er.


Ich weiß. Ich habe auch nur einen anderen Beitrag zitiert, wo man sich über die erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten mit dem RR ausgelassen hat. Aber darum geht es hier nicht, sondern um den Vergleich zwischen RR u. MTB.


----------



## Twenty9er (11. April 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich nur empirisch beantworten.


Ich weiß. Ich hab eine Asphaltrunde, die ich schon sowohl mit MTB u. RR gefahren bin.
Ich weiß auch, dass es aber viel zu viele Einflüsse gibt (Fitness, Wind, ect....)
Aber man kann den Unterschied durchaus abschätzen. In meinen Fall bin ich 15 bis 20% schneller mit dem RR.


----------



## stonele (11. April 2019)

Aber hier haben jetzt doch einige aus eigener Erfahrung geschrieben, dass man mit dem Rennrad ca. 20% schneller ist ... denke, das ist realistisch


----------



## engineer (9. Mai 2019)

stonele schrieb:


> Aber hier haben jetzt doch einige aus eigener Erfahrung geschrieben, dass man mit dem Rennrad ca. 20% schneller ist ... denke, das ist realistisch



Das kann man so direkt nicht sagen. Der Unterschied in der Rollreibung und im Gewicht geben das nicht her. Ein Ausrollversuch auf dem Trainer ergab nicht einmal 8% Unterschied zwischen den Reifen, wenn auf dem MTB strassentaugliche Reifen mit langem flachem Profil ohne Noppen aufgezogen sind und der gleiche Luftdruck gefahren wird. Mein MTB hat dank Carbon auch nur 10,8kg und ist damit zwar 4kg schwerer, als die nackte Rennmaschine. Setzt man sich aber drauf ist der Unterschied gerade 5% und wenn ich das MTB wie das RR abspecke, noch weniger. Das sind rechnerisch 13% mehr Rollwiderstand. Nimmt man nun den Extremfall des benoppten Reifens mit <5Bar gegen den 19mm Zeitfahrreifen auf 9 Bar, sind es an die 20%. Damit wäre man an einem steilen Berg sogar 25% schneller, wenn man alle Leistung in Geschwindigkeit umsetzen könnte. Das kann man aber nicht weil Teile der Leistung und Reibung auch an anderen Komponenten des Rades verloren gehen und diese z.T: Geschwindigkeitsabhängig sind.

Zudem fährt immer auch der Luftwiderstand mit und der ist hauptsächlich von der Haltung abhängig. Man kann auch auf einem MTB eine Haltung hinbekommen, die aerodynamisch günstig ist und der ähnelt, die auf dem RR erzielbar ist. Wenn man das vergleicht, bleiben nur noch die sperrigeren Lenker und Räder über, die mehr Verwirbelung machen. Das sind gegen dem normalen RR in Summe aber keine 20% und selbst die würden nicht zu 20% mehr Geschwindigkeit reichen, sondern nur zu etwa 8%. Insgesamt rechne ich eher mit 10% Unterschied im Mittel bei zügigen Geschwindigkeiten.

Ich habe hier vor dem Haus eine recht konstante Gefällestrecke, auf der ich das Testen kann und war erstaunt, dass ich im Rollversuch (mit exakt Tempo 38 reinfahren und klein machen) unten bei beiden mit praktisch der gleichen Geschwindigkeit rausgekommen bin. (38 / 36). Die gut 36 beim MTB ergeben sich auch, wenn man mit 36 reinfährt, es also - wie beim RR-Versuch - keinen Anpassungsvorgang mehr gibt, sondern die Geschwindigkeit gleich im Gleichgewicht ist.

Nur die Haltung hat einen Einfluss: Oberlenkerhaltung kostet bei beiden rund 3km/h. Die Froome-Eiformhocke bringt bei dem Tempo nicht einmal 1km/h zusätzlich.

Wenn man auf dem RR schneller fährt, liegt es also überwiegend an der günstigeren Sitzhaltung.


----------



## Martinwurst (9. Mai 2019)

Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn Mtb Reifen und Rennradreifen mit gleichem Luftdruck zu vergleichen.

Der Vorteil im Rollwiderstand kommt hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr hohen Druck, den man mit Rennradreifen fahren kann.

Bei gleichem Druck haben fettere Reifen sogar weniger Rollwiderstand, weil die Lauffläche weniger stark eingedrückt wird.
Vorausgesetzt Profil und Gummimischung sind auch gleich.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn Mtb Reifen und Rennradreifen mit gleichem Luftdruck zu vergleichen.
> 
> Der Vorteil im Rollwiderstand kommt hauptsächlich wegen dem sehr hohen Druck, den man mit Rennradreifen fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Man sollte bei Räder mit dem richtigen Reifendruck (für das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet) vergleichen. Ein normal denkender Mensch wird mit dem MTB nicht mit 8 Bar Reifendruck rum fahren


----------



## red_hook (10. Mai 2019)

aufgehts schrieb:


> MTB mit slicks ist so sinnvoll wie Porsche mit Anhänger


kawatsch, slicks sind [auf der strasse und fast überall] die einzig sinnvollen reifen


----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2019)

red_hook schrieb:


> kawatsch, slicks sind [auf der strasse und fast überall] die einzig sinnvollen reifen


Und warum kauft man sich dann ein MTB - wenn man nur Straße fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (10. Mai 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und warum kauft man sich dann ein MTB - wenn man nur Straße fährt.



Weil Rennräder zerbrechen wenn man einen Bordstein runterfährt und Rennradfahren ganz schlecht für den Hals ist und sowieso...


----------



## pacechris (10. Mai 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und warum kauft man sich dann ein MTB - wenn man nur Straße fährt.


Also ich weil ich besser drauf sitze.


----------



## baerst5 (10. Mai 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn Mtb Reifen und Rennradreifen mit gleichem Luftdruck zu vergleichen.


Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, Rennrad mit MTB vergleichen zu wollen?


----------



## engineer (10. Mai 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, Rennrad mit MTB vergleichen zu wollen?



Warum nicht? Beide sitzen ja designmäßig optimiert in ihren Nieschen und haben Vorteile. Beim MTB habe ich nicht nur anstrengungsfreier die erhöhte Körperhaltung, sondern auch die Dämpfung bei geringem Drehmoment. Fährt man Rennrad, wirkt der recht hohe Druck auf die Pedale als Dämpfer. Beim langsamen Fahren hat man mehr Dauerdruck auf dem Gesäss. Insbesondere bei schlechten Wegen geniesse ich die Dämpfung des Rades und auch die deutlich höhere Kontrolle, wenn man mal Schläge bekommt. Dass RR ist fürs Tempo-Training auf glatter Strasse hingegen optimal: Mehr Tempo und mehr Kühlung bei gleicher Leistung. Stattdessen bei kühler Witterung MTB


----------



## xxxT (11. Mai 2019)

Es ist doch so das man abhängig vom Untergrund jetzt Mal flach und fest, mit nem Rennrad einfach leichter und schneller auf Touren kommt. Sprich so ein Renner ist meist leichter, die rotierende Masse ist weniger. Dazu kommt noch die Geo,und die Sitzposition,die gnadenlos auf Vortrieb ausgerichtet ist. Ein MTB hat da eben andere Vorteile. Für schwereres Gelände eben .


----------



## Micha0707 (24. Mai 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, Rennrad mit MTB vergleichen zu wollen?


Nein.

Das ist wie Sportwagen mit Geländewagen zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (26. Mai 2019)

Micha0707 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Das ist wie Sportwagen mit Geländewagen zu vergleichen.


Fragt sich immer noch, welcher besser ist zum Einkaufenfahren


----------



## xlacherx (27. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Fragt sich immer noch, welcher besser ist zum Einkaufenfahren


LKW / Sprinter natürlich


----------



## AlpeFuori (15. Juni 2019)

#314 passt!

Kauf dir ein Rennrad, weil du Bock drauf hast, ein neues Rad im Keller ist zudem immer schön.
Die Vergleicherei ist Dünnes...

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 97228 (31. August 2019)

.....


----------



## Timo S. (31. August 2019)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Ich fahre fast nur Hardtail bei uns an der Küste. Wechsel aber nicht die Reifen, fahre also meine Conti X King RS die ich sonst auch im Harz fahre. Auf meinem Gravel mit geraden Lenker fahre ich Panaracer Gravelking Slicks. Den Rollwiderstand kann man vernachlässigen. Auch meine Conti Grand Prix rollen nicht merklich besser als die MTB. Die heutigen MTB Reifen haben einen wirklich niedrigen Rollwiderstand.
> Was man deutlich merkt ist die Haltung, vor allem bei Wind, die besser Ganganstufung und die niedrigere rotierende Masse beim Beschleunigen. Aber in Zahlen ist der Unterschied bei mir kaum vorhanden. Will sagen, auf dem Gravel bin ich im Schnitt vielleicht 1km/h schneller. Wobei das auch der Tagesform liegen kann. Leistungsmessung hab ich nicht, aber der Puls ist im selben Bereich.


Nach deinen Erfahrungen könnten also die XC Profis mit ihren Bikes bei einem Straßenrennen durchaus um den Sieg mindestens aber um eine gute Platzierung mitfahren...


----------



## Deleted 97228 (31. August 2019)

.....


----------



## tobi2036 (31. August 2019)

Über 2-3 Kilometer kann man mit dem Mtb (nem guten, leichten XC-Hardtail) schon einem Rennrad mithalten. Dann geht aber die Kraft und Power flöten, und das Rennrad ist wieder auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. September 2019)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Über 2-3 Kilometer kann man mit dem Mtb (nem guten, leichten XC-Hardtail) schon einem Rennrad mithalten. Dann geht aber die Kraft und Power flöten, und das Rennrad ist wieder auf dem Vormarsch.



Ein trainierter XC-ler kann das auch länger durchhalten... zumindest kann ich auf dem Crosser(46/36x12-30) nur schwer einen MTB-Racer abschütteln... die halten sich auch bei Tempo 40+ noch sehr wacker im Windschatten...  Was am MTB irgendwann ausgeht sind die Gänge - bei 32:11 ist recht zügig die Komforttrittfrequenz überschritten. Ich denke das ist auch ein Grund warum noch viele Umwerfer bei Punkterennen vertreten sind, das zweite Blatt gibt noch Reserven...


----------



## jadubbs (11. September 2019)

Ich fahre täglich so 17km Arbeitsweg gemischt Asphalt / Schotter. Da gibt es eine Stelle bei der es mit dem Hardtail bei unter 30 Minuten 'ein guter Tag' ist. Mit dem Gravel Bike schaffe ich das relativ locker in 28 Minuten; damit hatte ich schon 27 Minuten und ich glaub sogar einmal 26.

D.h. mit dem Gravel Bike bin ich deutlich flotter als mit dem MTB unterwegs. Trotzdem fahre ich oft und gerne mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## hellmono (11. September 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, Rennrad mit MTB vergleichen zu wollen?



Beitrag schon was älter, Thread aber scheinbar aktuell. Von daher:

Nein, das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. 

RR und MTB sind schon alleine kulturell und hinsichtlich ihrer Herkunft so unterschiedlich wie es nur sein kann. 
Wer mit dem MTB auf der Straße bolzen will, hat irgendwie nicht verstanden, wozu das Rad gut ist. Wie halt SUV in der Innenstadt fahren. Kommt doch auch keiner auf die Idee, mit dem Renner einen Trail zu shredden. 

Ich muss immer etwas lachen, wenn irgendwelche XC Heinis meinen, auf der Straße mithalten zu müssen. Klar, geht irgendwie im Windschatten. Aber während ich da GA1/2 fahre, sind die nach 2-3km raus und gut ist. 
Und jetzt ein Mountainbike auf Teufel komm raus mit Slicks und hohen Luftdrücken ausstatten? Echt jetzt? Geht doch der Spaß im Wald verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (11. September 2019)

Nicht jeder will/kann sich zig verschiedene Bikes anschaffen, dass er für jede Gelegenheit genau das richtige hat.

Hardtail für den Spaß im Wald
Fully für die Trails
RR für das Tempobolzen auf der Straße
Trekking für den Sonntagsausflug mit Frau
Pedelec für die Fahrt zur Arbeit
...

Außerdem muss man oft um zu einem bestimmten Spot zu kommen vorher auch paar km auf der Straße fahren, wenn man nicht mit dem Auto shutteln will. Da mach zB ich auch mal mit dem Hardtail Speed.



hellmono schrieb:


> Wie halt SUV in der Innenstadt fahren.


Die meisten SUV sehen nie ein Gelände, sind dafür auch oft nicht geeignet.


----------



## Korner (11. September 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder will/kann sich zig verschiedene Bikes anschaffen, dass er für jede Gelegenheit genau das richtige hat.
> 
> Hardtail für den Spaß im Wald
> Fully für die Trails
> ...



Naja ich hab nur 2 Räder und decke damit alles ab  

Ein Jeffsy mit 2tem LRS für Straßenreifen zwecks Frau und so ...
Und mein Gravelgeschoss im Sommer auf RR und im Winter auf Gravelgummis.

Und fürs einkaufen und rumpimpern belebe ich grad ein UraltRR Kellerfundgerät wieder.

Edit: zum Thema zurück, wie viel man schneller ist, st pauschal nicht zu sagen.

Wer ist schneller ? Ein F1 Auto oder ein WRC Auto ?
Kommt ganz alleine auf die Strecke an.


----------



## Martinwurst (12. September 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Die meisten SUV sehen nie ein Gelände, sind dafür auch oft nicht geeignet.


Ein SUV wäre eher als ein billiges Bulls MTB oder so zu sehen: Sieht nach Gelände aus, aber ist nicht dafür geeignet.
Mit MTB auf der Straße Fahren ist, dann eher so, wie mit nem Jeep auf der Autobahn. Geht, aber gibt Besseres^^


----------



## tobi2036 (12. September 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ein SUV wäre eher als ein billiges Bulls MTB oder so zu sehen: Sieht nach Gelände aus, aber ist nicht dafür geeignet.
> Mit MTB auf der Straße Fahren ist, dann eher so, wie mit nem Jeep auf der Autobahn. Geht, aber gibt Besseres^^





Also mein Bulls  Black Adder Team, 29er, Carbon, mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung, RS-1, Stages Powermeter, unter 9kg, war mit Sicherheit nicht billig. Ist marathon-racelastig, wird im mittleren Schwarzwald bewegt und wird nicht geschont . 

Natürlich gibt es auch die weniger guten, billigen Bulls Räder


----------



## Korner (12. September 2019)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Also mein Bulls  Black Adder Team, 29er, Carbon, mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung, RS-1, Stages Powermeter, unter 9kg, war mit Sicherheit nicht billig. Ist marathon-racelastig, wird im mittleren Schwarzwald bewegt und wird nicht geschont .
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch die weniger guten, billigen Bulls Räder



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und so.   


> billiges Bulls MTB


----------



## Twenty9er (25. September 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ein SUV wäre eher als ein billiges Bulls MTB oder so zu sehen: Sieht nach Gelände aus, aber ist nicht dafür geeignet.
> Mit MTB auf der Straße Fahren ist, dann eher so, wie mit nem Jeep auf der Autobahn. Geht, aber gibt Besseres^^


Ein Jeep Grand Charokee SRT macht sehr viel  Spass auf der Autobahn!


----------



## Twenty9er (25. September 2019)

Um das Thema nach 14 Seiten sinnvoll abzuschließen —> Hier kann der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, bzw. der Unterschied in der erforderlichen Leistung berechnet und verglichen werden: http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/speed.htm


----------



## Martinwurst (25. September 2019)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Ein Jeep Grand Charokee SRT macht sehr viel  Spass auf der Autobahn!


Ich meinte damit auch einen klassischen Jeep.
Dieser Grand Cherokee ist ja ein typisches SUV, was nicht fürs harte Gelände geeignet ist.


----------



## Pauly1st (15. Oktober 2019)

Bis 25km/h sind kaum Unterschiede vorhanden, vorausgesetzt gute Laufräder, Slicks und eine Sitzposition mit “Lenker unter Sattel” sind vorhanden.
Klar gehen da ein paar Watt flöten, die man sich aber über den Windschatten und komfortablere Reifen wieder reinholt. 
Ab 25 wird die Aerodynamik spürbar... schau Dir mal aero Vergleiche bei You Tube an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StevieWander (15. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Aero-Vergleiche. Es gibt auch bei MTB-Reifen erhebliche Unterschiede im Rollwiderstand. Wenn man noch den Unterschied von MTB zu RR-Reifen mit einbezieht und ein paar Kilo weniger RR-Gewicht, dann sollte einige Wattersparnis beim RR zusammenkommen.


----------



## lordad (20. Oktober 2019)

10 Jahre und 14 Seiten ... Respekt , dabei ist das ganze ziemlich offensichtlich.

Körperposition + Reifen + Aerodynamik des Rades in der Reihenfolge sorgen dafür , dass bei gleichen Watt ein gut eingestelltes Rennrad schneller ist. PUNKT !
Je schneller man fährt , desto größer sind die Unterschiede.

Da gibts auch nix zu diskutieren , dass ist ja alles einwandfrei gemessen und belegt.


----------



## StevieWander (14. November 2019)

Ich habe zwei Vergleiche zum Rollwiderstand gefunden. Nach diesen Tabellen hat ein 25 mm breiter RR-Reifen mit 7-8 Bar den gleichen Rollwiderstand wie ein Marathon-MTB-Reifen mit 2.2 Zoll Breite, also je nach Modell von 16-26 Watt. Manche RR-Reifen haben sogar mehr. Ich hätte kleinere Wattzahlen beim RR-Reifen erwartet...


----------



## lordad (15. November 2019)

Tja kommt halt immer drauf an , wer misst und wie gut er misst.
Und vor allem kannst du nicht 2 unterschiedliche Testsysteme untereinander vergleichen !
Gibt ne Seite , die sich nur darauf spezialisiert hat und da kommen ganz andere Werte raus.









						Bicycle Rolling Resistance | Rolling Resistance Tests
					

Bicycle Rolling Resistance publishes detailed reviews and articles about mountain bike and road bike tires, which have been tested on our rolling resistance roller




					www.bicyclerollingresistance.com
				




Ein guter RR Reifen hat 10-11 watt pro Reifen
Ein Thunderburt hat 22 watt pro Reifen....

Dass bei Roadbike 16watt beim Raceking rauskommt ist offensichtlich ein Messfehler....
Der hat normal 23-24watt Rollwiederstand


----------



## StevieWander (15. November 2019)

Die Seite ist interessant. Fragt sich dennoch, wie verlässlich sind diese Angaben? BIKE 08/2019 testet die Marathonreifen mit 1.8 bar ähnlich wie bicyclerollingresistance.com es mit 1.7 bar tut. BIKE findet für den Specialized Fast Trak und Schwalbe Racing Ralph vergleichbare 20,5 und 20,4 Watt. bicyclerollingresistance.com findet für die ganz unterschiedliche Werte: 28 Watt für den S-Works  Fast Trak und 24 Watt für den Racing Ralph.

Unterm Strich liefert bicyclerollingresistance.com für den Vergleich RR zu MTB aber wohl die sinnvolleren Werte, denn ich würde auch denken, dass ein RR-Reifen im Schnitt nur halb soviele Watt benötigt wie ein schneller MTB -Reifen.


----------

